# Schneelage am Gardasee



## uwero (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand etwas zur aktuellen Schneelage in den Bergen am Lago sagen? Wie hoch kommt man beispielsweise auf der Altissimo-Straße von Nago aus ohne im Schnee zu verenden? 

Weiß jemand ob Schnee am Tremalzo liegt?

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## kritimani (1. März 2009)

griass di,

schaut fürs radln nicht gut aus, dafür um so besser für die
tourengeher:

http://www.meteotrentino.it/bollettini/today/valanghe_it.aspx?ID=9

servus
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (1. März 2009)

oder hier bilder vom kurt
skitour am lage 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374590

http://bikehotel-steineggerhof.blogspot.com


----------



## emvau (1. März 2009)

bis ostern wird dös scho...


----------



## uwero (1. März 2009)

UUUUUpppps, noch ganz schön viel Schnee, kann jemand sagen bis wieviel HM die weiße Pracht liegt ......

Allerdings, wir wohnen und biken so ziemlich in der geographischen Mitte von D und sind heute einen Bike-Biathlon gefahren (super!). Vor einer Woche hätten wir noch die Ski gebraucht .....

Hoffen wir auf einen Wärmeeinbruch im Trentino  

Hauptsache die Skitouren-Freaks sidn mir jetzt nicht böse ...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## emvau (1. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Hoffen wir auf einen Wärmeeinbruch im Trentino


doch! einigen wir uns darauf, dass der nachhaltige wärmeeinbruch auf südtirol und südlicher beschränkt ist.


----------



## uwero (1. März 2009)

Einverstanden!

Wie ist in München die Schneelage, Ihr habt auch nochmals viel Schnee bekommen - oder?


----------



## rotwild58 (1. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Einverstanden!
> 
> Wie ist in München die Schneelage, Ihr habt auch nochmals viel Schnee bekommen - oder?



Düsseldorf z.zt kein Schnee  8 Grad plus

Gruss Michael


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. März 2009)

Wie ist die aktuelle Höhe, wo der Schnee beginnt ?


----------



## emvau (1. März 2009)

in münchen heute in der sonne zweistellig plus, in den cafes saß man draußen. nur noch restschnee, aber viel entscheidender in den voralpen (speziell chiemgau) liegt noch einiges. nordseitige kare sollten ebenfalls gut gefüllt sein, so dass noch ein paar wochen was gehen wird. basst also!


----------



## emvau (1. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie ist die aktuelle Höhe, wo der Schnee beginnt ?


auf den bildern von kurt meine ich zu erkennen, dass bei mindestens 1000hm kaum schnee liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (1. März 2009)

Ja sehe ich auch so. Allerdings würde ich auch erwarten, dass auf der Strasse zum Altissimo kurz oberhalb der Antennen Schnee liegen müsste - oder???

Es wäre ja klasse, wenn man Ostern auf der Seite bis ca. 1500Hm fahren könnte.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kurt (2. März 2009)

Wir waren am Samstag wieder am Monte Stivo. Diesmal sind wir aber die steile Süd-Flanke vom Stivo hoch. Das Wetter war super und unten im Tal so 20 Grad. Viele Radfahrer haben wir in Arco gesehen. War schon krass, zuerst Skitour, dann Eis essen in Arco 

Der Regen in dieser Woche wird dem Schnee sicher arg zusetzen. 

Einen aktuellen Wetterbericht von Südtirol gibt es auf www.bikehotels.it

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## uwero (2. März 2009)

Hallo Kurt,

danke für den aktuellen Lagebericht! 20°C -> klasse, irgendwie seid Ihr Südtiroler zu beneiden ...... 


Viele Grüße aus dem heute trüben Weserbergland bei 6°C
Uwe


----------



## Kurt (2. März 2009)

Ja, hier in Südtirol lässt es sich gut leben . Nur diese Woche nicht, da haben wir deutsches Wetter


----------



## UncleHo (2. März 2009)

gestern 01.03. Malga Grassi 1070 m, noch ca. 80 cm Altschnee
Rifugio Pernici 1600 m ca. 200 cm nach Aussage von Corrado (Hüttenwirt)gestern wird es wohl Juni werden bis er komplett weg ist.

Altschneereste auf Nordseiten bis auf 600-700 m Höhe anzutreffen. 

Schneehöhe auf Monte Stivo 2059 m stellenweise bis zu 6 m laut Aussage von Hüttenwirt Roberto.

Straße zum Rifugio Lancia (Pasubio) ist gestern wegen akuter Lawinengefahr geschlossen worden.

Schneefallgrenze wieder auf ca. 1000 m sinkend. Erst am Samstag wieder Wetterbesserung angesagt.


----------



## uwero (2. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> gestern 01.03. Malga Grassi 1070 m, noch ca. 80 cm Altschnee
> Rifugio Pernici 1600 m ca. 200 cm nach Aussage von Corrado (Hüttenwirt)gestern wird es wohl Juni werden bis er komplett weg ist.
> 
> Altschneereste auf Nordseiten bis auf 600-700 m Höhe anzutreffen.
> ...




super, danke für die Detailinfo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. März 2009)

Moin, 

na wenn ich aber bei 3s-Bike die Livecam/Tourbilder sehe

http://www.3s-bike.de/3S-BIKE/_de/frame15_neu.htm

und die Fotos von der Tour zur Malga Grassi..da sehe ich kein Schnee..!!

finde ich das Wetter zumindest gestern nicht ganz schlecht..auch der Wetterberich meldet GUTES

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm


----------



## uwero (12. März 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na wenn ich aber bei 3s-Bike die Livecam/Tourbilder sehe
> 
> ...



Ja, sehe ich genauso, allerdings liegt am Altissimo der Schnee immer im Schatten (an der Nord-Westseite) sehr lange. Da dürfte oberhalb 1.200m Schluss sein ....

Weiß jemand wie es in Richtung Pregasina, Tremalzo aussieht?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## UncleHo (12. März 2009)

Weiß jemand wie es in Richtung Pregasina, Tremalzo aussieht?

Gruß Uwe[/QUOTE]

In der Richtung ist zwischen Malga Palaer und Passo Rocchetta Schluß. Wenn man von Legos rauf will, geht schon bei ca. 850m nichts mehr.

Auch wenn es mittlerweile tagsüber bei Sonnenschein schon relativ angenehm ist, waren es heute früh hier in Riva nur 3°... no comment!


----------



## uwero (12. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es in Richtung Pregasina, Tremalzo aussieht?
> 
> Gruß Uwe





da war es ja bei uns heute wärmer: 6°C und Dauerregen


----------



## Kurt (12. März 2009)

Wir hier in Südtirol und das trifft auch für Gardasee zu, hatten heute wolkenloses Wetter, erst am Nachmittag zogen hohe Wolkenfelder durch. Der Boden ist durch den Wind ausgetrocknet. Nur die Temperatur ist noch zu niedrig, die steigen aber in den nächsten Tagen auf 17 Grad, am Gardasee sogar auf 20.
Ich geh morgen erst mal Ski fahren. "Auf den Spuren des 1. Weltkriegs", das ist sozusagen eine lange Sellarunde.


----------



## uwero (12. März 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wir hier in Südtirol und das trifft auch für Gardasee zu, hatten heute wolkenloses Wetter, erst am Nachmittag zogen hohe Wolkenfelder durch. Der Boden ist durch den Wind ausgetrocknet. Nur die Temperatur ist noch zu niedrig, die steigen aber in den nächsten Tagen auf 17 Grad, am Gardasee sogar auf 20.
> Ich geh morgen erst mal Ski fahren. "Auf den Spuren des 1. Weltkriegs", das ist sozusagen eine lange Sellarunde.




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach Kurt, Du hast es gut .......  

(aber so schlecht ist es bei uns auch nicht - Mittelgebirge halt, wenn man genug Berge hochläuft, -fährt schafft man auch locker 2000 Hm. Grüß die Sella-Gruppe! uwe


----------



## Kurt (15. März 2009)

Skifahren war wohl nix. Der Wind war zu stark, dafür sind wir aber mit dem Rennrad gestartet. Von Bozen bis Tramin. Fotos und Bericht im Blog http://bikehotel-steineggerhof.blogspot.com/ 

Temperaturen sind schon mal top  20 Grad. Heute waren wir in Brixen schwimmen. Einige haben sich sogar in der Badehose im freien gesonnt.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. März 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Skifahren war wohl nix. Der Wind war zu stark, dafür sind wir aber mit dem Rennrad gestartet. Von Bozen bis Tramin. Fotos und Bericht im Blog http://bikehotel-steineggerhof.blogspot.com/
> 
> Temperaturen sind schon mal top  20 Grad. Heute waren wir in Brixen schwimmen. Einige haben sich sogar in der Badehose im freien gesonnt.




Zeig mal vom letzteren Fotos! 

Komme frisch vom Hochpustertal. War gestern noch auf der Plätzwiese zum Skilanglauf. Der Schnee war da oben immer noch Top, und meterhoch. Unten im Pusteral +16 Grad, aber quasi Fönsturm, da flatterten bestimmt auch enge Badehosen....


----------



## Fette Qualle (16. März 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Skifahren war wohl nix. Der Wind war zu stark, dafür sind wir aber mit dem Rennrad gestartet. Von Bozen bis Tramin. Fotos und Bericht im Blog http://bikehotel-steineggerhof.blogspot.com/
> 
> Temperaturen sind schon mal top  20 Grad. Heute waren wir in Brixen schwimmen. Einige haben sich sogar in der Badehose im freien gesonnt.



vor allem ist der Kurt ein super Unternehmer in eigener Sache und weiss schon ganz genau, wann er den sonnenentwöhnten Germanen ein Zuckerl unter die Nase zu halten braucht 

Also Leute, BUCHEN!


----------



## Kurt (16. März 2009)

Da muss ich jetzt lachen . Klar dass ich hier auch Werbung mache. Als Gegenleistung bekommt ihr aber auch Infos und *Hoffnung *

Hochpustertal liegt noch im tiefsten Winter, Sibirien Südtirols sozusagen. Das kannst du mit Brixen und schon gar nicht mit der Gegend um Kaltern vergleichen.
Am Samstag waren wir am Karerpass Skifahren und auch dort liegt noch meterhoch Schnee.
In Brixen, haben sich einige in der Badehose gesonnt. Das stimmt, dort wo der Wind nicht hin kam, ging das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testi2 (16. März 2009)

Hallo
sind gestern von Vesio Richtung Passo Nota gefahren. Ab 900hm liegt Schnee - in schattigen Lagen recht viel - kommt noch dazu, dass der Weg immer wieder von umgestürzten Bäumen unterbrochen war. Muß auch hier viel Schnee gegeben haben. Wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen brauchen, bis man ohne den Gaul zu schultern hinkommt.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. März 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Hochpustertal liegt noch im tiefsten Winter, Sibirien Südtirols sozusagen. Das kannst du mit Brixen und schon gar nicht mit der Gegend um Kaltern vergleichen.



Klar, am Kalterer See ist es evtl. 1-2 Grad wärmer als am Pragser Wildsee... 

Obwohl in Cortina hinterm Cristallo lag sogar noch mehr Schnee auf gleicher Höhe. Im Moment dürfte in den ganzen Südöstlichen Alpen nur in den untersten nach Süden ausgerichteten Tälern was mit dem Bike gehen. 

Wie hoch kommt mann den inzw. in der Gegend um Kaltern? Bei 800/900 Metern dürfte doch normal Schluss sein, oder? Der Pustertaler Radweg war jedenfalls zwischen Brixen und Mühlbach in geschützen Lagen noch teilw. vereist oder mit Sulzschnee bedeckt. Das war so auf ca. 700 Meter Seehöhe.


----------



## DrecksBecks (16. März 2009)

Gardasee ist eisfrei!


----------



## MATTESM (16. März 2009)

hier im fremdforum...
http://www.tourentipp.de/de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=385

..m..


----------



## uwero (16. März 2009)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> vor allem ist der Kurt ein super Unternehmer in eigener Sache und weiss schon ganz genau, wann er den sonnenentwöhnten Germanen ein Zuckerl unter die Nase zu halten braucht
> 
> Also Leute, BUCHEN!




Hallo Fette Qualle,

meines Erachtens kommen von Kurt Topinfos zur Schneelage am Gardasee. Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn gute Unternehmer auch gute Werbung für sich machen! Letzlich muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden wann er das Zuckerl nimmt.

@Kurt: weiter so, ich finde die Forum- und Blog-Einträge völlig in Ordnung und lese sie auch gerne und gucke mir genauso gerne die Bilder an.

Bevor Ihr jetzt das laute Schimpfen anfangt: ich kenne Kurt bislnag nicht persönlich, bin kein Sympathisant und auch nicht mit ihm verwandt oder verschwägert ....

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (16. März 2009)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Im Moment dürfte in den ganzen Südöstlichen Alpen nur in den untersten nach Süden ausgerichteten Tälern was mit dem Bike gehen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


>





Na, wir haben Mitte März nach einem nicht schneearmen Winter. Was erwartest Du? Da kann man als Biker doch schon froh sein wenn man da unten zumindest bis 1000 Meter keinen Schnee sieht. Also abwarten. Gegenüber den Nordalpen ists um Trento ja inzwischen schon fast sommerlich.


----------



## Kurt (17. März 2009)

Leider kommt am Freitag der Winter wieder zurück, auch bei uns südlich der Alpen


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2009)

Bin Samstag am Gardasee. Bis 700hm sollte man doch fahren können , oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin Samstag am Gardasee. Bis 700hm sollte man doch fahren können , oder?



Bis 700m geht sicher. Soll nur wieder kälter werden, aber sonnig. Siehe 
http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf


----------



## tri4me (17. März 2009)

Schneelage nordseitig ca. 800-900m, südseitig bis gut 1200 m fahrbar.

Dosso dei Roveri z.B. ist momentasn noch nix, dafür kann man mit ein bischen guten Willen hoch auf den Rochetta.


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2009)

südseitig bis gut 1200 m fahrbar

... aber nur wenn es keine schattigen Stellen gibt und nicht zu viele Bäume quer liegen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2009)

Cool. Hauptsache ich habe nicht eine Woche Regen!
Bin mit der Freundin da und wir wollen nur ein wenig Biken und Relaxen!
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## tri4me (17. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> südseitig bis gut 1200 m fahrbar
> 
> ... aber nur wenn es keine schattigen Stellen gibt und nicht zu viele Bäume quer liegen...



Bäume quer? Hab ich keinen einzigen gesehen? Wo soll´n das sein?


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Bäume quer? Hab ich keinen einzigen gesehen? Wo soll´n das sein?



Vielleicht nicht Richtung Passo Rochetta, aber anderswo liegen genug herum. Malga Grassi, Vesio-Nota, siehe Eintrag weiter oben,... die Forststraßen sind z.T. schon frei gemacht, bei den Wegen wird's wohl noch dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (17. März 2009)

Oha, sturm oder Schneebruch oder beides. Malga grassi ist ja eher nicht so windanfällig.


----------



## testi2 (17. März 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Bäume quer? Hab ich keinen einzigen gesehen? Wo soll´n das sein?


Von Vesio Richtung Passo Nota - laut Moserbeschreibung für Tour Valle del Singol. Siehe Bild.


----------



## emvau (17. März 2009)

dieses bild ist krass für diese zeit vor dem passo nota.


bist du hoch bis zum passo? 
wieviel musstest du durch schnee schieben? 
wie schaut's rüber zum rochetta aus? 
tunnelweg (sollte ja mehr sonne haben)?


----------



## testi2 (18. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> dieses bild ist krass für diese zeit vor dem passo nota.
> 
> 
> bist du hoch bis zum passo?
> ...


nein, sind nicht soweit gekommen. bis zum punkt, wo die abfahrt zum passo beginnt, lagen noch ein paar kehren. da es recht warm war, sanken wir immer tiefer ein. da die abfahrt zum passo nota im schattigen bereich liegt, wird es dort noch länger dauern. wir haben genau den tunnelweg genommen - ist aber bei diesen schneemengen noch zu früh.


----------



## tri4me (19. März 2009)

Ich stell auch mal zwei Bilder zum Thema Schneelage rein.
Das erste ist auf ca. 500m Höhe aufgenommen. Der Schnee geht weit bis in die Wälder herein runter.
Beim zweiten geht der Blick über torbole nach Pregasina. Da erkennt man schön den Unterschied zwischen Nord- und Südseiten


----------



## wiesi123 (19. März 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,
kann irgendwer einschätzen, im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren bzw. der aktuellen Schneelage, ob Mitte April Tremalzo möglich sein wird?


----------



## polo (19. März 2009)

wiesi123 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> kann irgendwer einschätzen, im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren bzw. der aktuellen Schneelage, ob Mitte April Tremalzo möglich sein wird?



nein.


----------



## r o b (19. März 2009)




----------



## tri4me (19. März 2009)

wiesi123 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> kann irgendwer einschätzen, im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren bzw. der aktuellen Schneelage, ob Mitte April Tremalzo möglich sein wird?



Mit dem Bike oder Tourenski?

Bike wird eher expeditionsmäßig werden. Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr genügend Schaufeln mitnehmen für die Lawinen an den Tunneln.


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2009)

wiesi123 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> kann irgendwer einschätzen, im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren bzw. der aktuellen Schneelage, ob Mitte April Tremalzo möglich sein wird?



Wohl eher nicht... Zwar sind die Temperaturen in den letzten Tagen ziemlich nach oben gegangen, gestern über 20° in Riva ab morgen aber wieder deutlich kühler, liegt einfach zuviel Schnee in der Höhe. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die letzten Schneereste am Tremalzo in den schattigen Scharten erst im Juni verschwinden werden. Fahrbar wird er sicher schon früher werden, aber für Ostern kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Von Riva aus, sieht der Monte Baldo und Monte Stivo auch heute noch sehr sehr winterlich aus... Ski- und Rodel nach wie vor gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2009)

Kann man sich oben am Monte Baldo Schlitten leihen ?


----------



## uwero (19. März 2009)

... dan fahren wir halt ein paar mal hintereinander von 60 auf 1200hm, sind ja auch genug höhenmeter. eiß jemand ob der san giovanni geht?


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rifugio Papa von Ende Februar. 

Laut lokaler Tageszeitung ("Trentino") von heute wird die Ponale Straße wegen Instandsetzungsarbeiten bis Ostern für sämtlichen Verkehr (Fuß- und Radfahrer) gesperrt. Aus dem Bericht geht leider nicht hervor, ob es bei einem Verbotsschild bleibt, oder eine Absperrung angebracht werden soll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2009)

Das ist ja ******** mit der Ponale Strasse !

Fahre in ein paar Stunden los !

Komm ich auch anders zum Ledrosee ?


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das ist ja ******** mit der Panolo Strasse !
> 
> Fahre in ein paar Stunden los !
> 
> Komm ich auch anders zum Ledrosee ?



Wenn sie sie wirklich mit Absperrung abriegeln, nein. 

Du dürftest aber Glück haben, denn vor Montag fangen die sicherlich nicht an zu arbeiten. Im übrigen war die Straße schon seit Anfang Februar wegen Arbeiten offiziel gesperrt. Es hat sich bloß niemanden wirklich um das Verbotsschild gekümmert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2009)

Alles klar !
Kann ich dann ja Sonntag nochmal kurz hoch ! 

gibt es einen leichten Weg zum Ledrosee, wenn die Strasse gesperrt ist ?


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2009)

gibt es einen leichten Weg zum Ledrosee, wenn die Strasse gesperrt ist ?[/QUOTE]

Nein! Straßentunnel zum See ist off limits für Radfahrer und der alte Fuß- bzw. Karrenweg vom Ponalehafen ist auch keine wirkliche Alternative.


----------



## uwero (21. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Rifugio Papa von Ende Februar.
> 
> Laut lokaler Tageszeitung ("Trentino") von heute wird die Ponale Straße wegen Instandsetzungsarbeiten bis Ostern für sämtlichen Verkehr (Fuß- und Radfahrer) gesperrt. Aus dem Bericht geht leider nicht hervor, ob es bei einem Verbotsschild bleibt, oder eine Absperrung angebracht werden soll.



.... hoffen wir, dass die Jungs bis Ostern fertig sind ....


----------



## anda (23. März 2009)

War gestern am Lago!
Passo Rocchetta bestens fahrbar! Alles trocken!
So siehts zur Zeit unten aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ammersee (23. März 2009)

Und wie war die Temperatur?


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. März 2009)

Na da ruft der Lago aber gewaltig, vor allem an Ostern.


----------



## anda (23. März 2009)

16°C!
Aber winding!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. März 2009)

Super Bilder...wann treffen wir uns....

würde gerne ab Mittwoch anreisen..!!---


----------



## anda (23. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Rifugio Papa von Ende Februar.
> 
> Laut lokaler Tageszeitung ("Trentino") von heute wird die Ponale Straße wegen Instandsetzungsarbeiten bis Ostern für sämtlichen Verkehr (Fuß- und Radfahrer) gesperrt. Aus dem Bericht geht leider nicht hervor, ob es bei einem Verbotsschild bleibt, oder eine Absperrung angebracht werden soll.



Hab das jetzt gerade erst gelesen!
War gestern am Lago (siehe weiter oben!) und bin die Ponale raufgefahren!
Keine Spur von Absperrung oder Fahrverbotstafeln!!!!!


----------



## UncleHo (24. März 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt gerade erst gelesen!
> War gestern am Lago (siehe weiter oben!) und bin die Ponale raufgefahren!
> Keine Spur von Absperrung oder Fahrverbotstafeln!!!!!



Sollte auch erst seit Montag den 23.03. offiziell gesperrt werden. Bis gestern war sie auch noch offen. Im Moment laden sie aber schweres Baugerät an der Gardesana vor der Ponaleabzweigung aus. Wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis dann nichts mehr geht.

Hier mal der Link vom Zeitugsartikel vom Freitag:

http://ricerca.gelocal.it/trentinoc...ntinocorrierealpi/2009/03/20/AG3PO_AG301.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (24. März 2009)

schöner Bericht, wenn man den auch noch lesen könnte

Bike Festival konnte ich entziffern. Also bis zum Bike festival wollen die fertig sein, oder wie


----------



## UncleHo (24. März 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> schöner Bericht, wenn man den auch noch lesen könnte
> 
> Bike Festival konnte ich entziffern. Also bis zum Bike festival wollen die fertig sein, oder wie



Laut Bericht werden sie die Straße für Ostern und für das Bike Festival auf jeden Fall wieder frei machen... Falls sie bis dahin nicht mit den ersten Arbeiten fertig sein sollten. Laut Bericht wird in den längeren Tunnels ein eigener Weg für Fußgänger eingerichtet, der durch Holzplanken vom Rest der Straße getrennt werden soll.

Die Arbeiten werden dann im Sommer unterbrochen und die Straße wieder aufgemacht. Im Herbst sollen die alten Straßenreste, die um die Tunnels teilweise herumführen, für Fußgänger frei gemacht werden, was wohl heißen soll, dass sie die Straße dann wieder für die Arbeiten schließen wollen.


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. März 2009)

wenn das so ist, bin ich froh.

an ostern ohne Rocchetta wäre schon etwas langweilig


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Laut Bericht werden sie die Straße für Ostern und für das Bike Festival auf jeden Fall wieder frei machen... Falls sie bis dahin nicht mit den ersten Arbeiten fertig sein sollten. Laut Bericht wird in den längeren Tunnels ein eigener Weg für Fußgänger eingerichtet, der durch Holzplanken vom Rest der Straße getrennt werden soll.
> 
> Die Arbeiten werden dann im Sommer unterbrochen und die Straße wieder aufgemacht. Im Herbst sollen die alten Straßenreste, die um die Tunnels teilweise herumführen, für Fußgänger frei gemacht werden, was wohl heißen soll, dass sie die Straße dann wieder für die Arbeiten schließen wollen.



Ponale

Es wird gearbeitet, sie ist laut Zeitung offiziell geschloßen , aber... man kann sie trotzdem befahren. That's Italy!


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. März 2009)

so, jetzt hab ichs.

biken und boarden am lago.

wenn der monte bondone so viel schnee hat, ist das board dabei.

45 km entfernt, ein kinderspiel


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. März 2009)

ich bin Sonntag da..!!


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. März 2009)

diesen Sonntag ???

dann berichte bitte über die verhältniss dort, damit ich beruhigt am 6. anreisen kann


----------



## Mad-Line (26. März 2009)

*GardaseeTräum*
so schön wie es da auch ist
wir fahren nicht mehr hin, weil der Urlaub uns da zu teuer geworden ist.
5 Räder + 3 mal autos aufgebrochen :-(


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. März 2009)

Wie jetzt..wann, wie, wo..??

Das ist ja KRASS..!!

5 Räder weg und 3x das Auto aufgebrochen..!!

Da würde ich dann wohl auch nicht mehr hin fahren..!

Aber ich kenne so viele die da seit Jahren hin sind zum Urlaub machen und denen ist noch NIE was gestohlen oder gar aufgebrochen worden.

Komm, berichte mal genaues..!!

oder seit IHR vielleicht zu leichtsinnig gewesen..??


----------



## MATTESM (27. März 2009)

natale in famiglia.... pasqua sullo stivo... 

so steht es oberhalb santa barbara. weihnachten im kreise der familie, ostern auf dem stivo. wenn ich die schneemütze da ansehe dann geht da gerade die perfekte firntour mit dem ganz breiten ski. und wer will kann ja mit dem bike rauffahren (das projekt hatten wir doch bereits vor jahren ausgerufen.. hats eigendlich mal wer gemacht und dokumentiert???)
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> natale in famiglia.... pasqua sullo stivo...
> 
> so steht es oberhalb santa barbara. weihnachten im kreise der familie, ostern auf dem stivo. wenn ich die schneemütze da ansehe dann geht da gerade die perfekte firntour mit dem ganz breiten ski. und wer will kann ja mit dem bike rauffahren (das projekt hatten wir doch bereits vor jahren ausgerufen.. hats eigendlich mal wer gemacht und dokumentiert???)
> ..m..



Na dieses Wochenende wird das wohl eher was mit den Tourenski, wenn der Wetterbericht recht gibt's wieder reichlich Neuschnee...


----------



## Mad-Line (28. März 2009)

Wir sind immer jedes Jahr zum Bike Festival gefahren ca. 10min von dem Festival gelände in einem Hotel mit Fahrrad Keller.
Ein Rad ist im Keller raus geklaut worden + noch ein paar andere aber nicht unsere. (alle abgeschlossen mehrfach)
In Jahr später Rad direkt vor der Hotel Tür geklaut nur kurz drei schritte rein gegangen was abgeben komme raus Rad weg... ob wohl da noch andere Hotel Gäste waren hat keiner was gesehen....
Im folge Jahr die Räder übernacht ins Auto gelegt und abgedeckt T4 Bus/ T5 VW Bus auf gebrochen trotz Alarmanlage drei Räder raus geklaut. Seid dem schließen wir die Räder im Auto noch mal mit Schlössern an. Sprich jetzt werden nur noch die Autos aufgebrochen... *Super*
Einmal haben wir einen gesehen der ausgekundschaftet hat und uns hinter her auf den Parkplatz führ nächste Nacht hat einer versucht die Autos auf zu machen.

Vieleicht sollte man da einfach nicht mit den Teuersten und Geilsten Rädern hin fahren und schon gar nicht in Zwergen Größe. Räder in Riesen größe werden noch nicht mal mit genommen wenn sie nicht abgeschlossen sind. Tja der Italiener ist meistens ja auch nur Handbreit höher als eine Schwein.

:-(


----------



## biketunE (28. März 2009)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Wir sind immer jedes Jahr zum Bike Festival gefahren ca. 10min von dem Festival gelände in einem Hotel mit Fahrrad Keller.
> Ein Rad ist im Keller raus geklaut worden + noch ein paar andere aber nicht unsere. (alle abgeschlossen mehrfach)
> In Jahr später Rad direkt vor der Hotel Tür geklaut nur kurz drei schritte rein gegangen was abgeben komme raus Rad weg... ob wohl da noch andere Hotel Gäste waren hat keiner was gesehen....
> Im folge Jahr die Räder übernacht ins Auto gelegt und abgedeckt T4 Bus/ T5 VW Bus auf gebrochen trotz Alarmanlage drei Räder raus geklaut. Seid dem schließen wir die Räder im Auto noch mal mit Schlössern an. Sprich jetzt werden nur noch die Autos aufgebrochen... *Super*
> ...




Oder einfach besser aufpassen. Das Problem gibt es auch in Deutschland auf Radevents. Gerade auf dem Bikefestival gibt es hunderte solche Fälle. 
Es gibt da eigentlich nur 2 Verhaltensregeln, welche wirken:

1) Bike NIE unbeaufsichtigt rumstehen lassen (auch keine 30 Sekunden vor dem Hotel)

2) Bikes NIE nachts in nem Keller oder Auto lassen. Wenn möglich direkt neben das Schlafzimmer oder zumindest gleiche Etage wie die Zimmer. Beim Hotel in die Zimmer. 

Alles andere ist mittlerweile fahrlässig. Leider...


----------



## Mad-Line (28. März 2009)

ja hast du sicher recht ist bloss blöd wenn bikes im zimmer verboten sind und man die auch nicht ungemerkt ins zimmer bekommt wie in unsern fall. Es gibt ja ein Bike keller wo jeder rein und raus kann zu jeder uhrzeit....


----------



## anda (28. März 2009)

Und welches Hotel war das??


----------



## Faunycle (29. März 2009)

Zum Thema Schneelage am Gardasee:

Wir waren am 23.3.2009 mit Schneeschuhen von Giacomo aus in Richtung Altissimo unterwegs. Hier ein paar Bilder vom Rifugio Graziani:












Radeln auf der Strasse von Nago geht bis ca. 1000m Höhe. 

Ciao,
Reinhard


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2009)

@mad-line
vielleicht sollte man sich auch nicht unbedingt direkt in der nähe vom  festivalgelände niederlassen. es gibt so schöne dörfer drum herum, wo es wesentlich ruhiger zugeht.

@faunycle
alter schwede


----------



## Kurt (29. März 2009)

Bei uns auf 900m hat es grad angefangen zu schneien. Der ist gleich wieder weg, aber auf 1500m hat es sicher wieder 30-50cm geschneit. Das gleiche gilt sicher auch für die Berge um den Gardasee


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. März 2009)

Hi, bin gerade am Gardasee. Bin gestern zum Rochetta: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17738.html und heute zum rif. San Giovanni und wollte wie hier beschrieben wieder runter: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3429.html.

Rochetta: ich bin über den Ledro-See hoch. Ab ca. 1100m liegt Schnee, teils tiefer Schee. Stellenweise bin ich bis zu den Knien eingesunken. Es liegen dazu noch sehr viele Bäume quer, was das Weiterkommen nicht unbedingt einfacher macht. Ich habe für den letzten Kilometer ca. 1h gebraucht. Nur zu empfehlen mit sehr viel Willen! Es gibt sicherlich bessere Auffahrten. Die See-Seite (wo ich runter bin) ist komplett schneefrei.

Rif. San Giovanni: Ca. 50hm oberhalb des Gasthofes liegt tiefer Schnee und nach den Erfahrungen vom Vortag wollte dort ich nicht weiter. Ich bin dort umgedreht und den 408er wieder runter.

Ab ca. 1100m liegt momentan noch überall Schnee (außer an sehr sonnigen Stellen). Also besser keine Touren über 1100m planen. Es sieht auch nicht so aus, als würde der Schnee innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen wegschmelzen, da teiweise noch sehr viel Schnee liegt (mehr als ein Meter).
Viel Spass!

Übrigens: Ponale ist befahrbar. Die bauen zwar in den Tunneln dort irgendwelche Absperrungen (wahrscheinlich, damit man in den Tunneln als Fußgänger vor den Bikern sicher ist), aber es ist nichts abgesperrt, geschweige ein Verbotsschild zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (30. März 2009)

Danke Gewitterbiker für die Info.
Na, bei dem Winter können wir doch mehr als froh sein, Touren bis 11-1300 m Höhe fahren zu können.


----------



## r o b (30. März 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Na, bei dem Winter können wir doch mehr als froh sein, Touren bis 11-1300 m Höhe fahren zu können.




Sehe ich auch so! 

Maroadi?


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. März 2009)

jepp 6-18.4.


----------



## uwero (30. März 2009)

Super Gewitterbiker, toller Lagebericht. Also werden wir munter bis 1100m strampeln, wenn´s sein muss halt zweimal .

Aber ich nehme das Surfboard ja auch noch mit 

Camping Al Cor, Torbole 07.-18.04.09

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (30. März 2009)

Oder die Ski. San Valentino meldet sehr gute Skibedingungen bei 280cm Schnee auf 1600m! 

http://www.ski.sk/skiresort-polsa---san-valentino--a1-1964-0-0-de.htm


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. März 2009)

So, die Boards werden definitiv mitgenommen.

Bei 250 cm Schnee am Monte Bondone wäre das ja fast schon vorsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutone1 (1. April 2009)

... bin vom 04.04. bis 11.04.2009 auch am Gardasee ... da meine Kids Segeltraining haben werde ich auf jeden Fall biken.
Wer Lust auf einige Höhenmeter bis zur weißen Pracht hat kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

Kann hier vielleicht mal einer ein Update bzgl. der Schneelage posten bzw. wie das mit der Schneeschmelze aktuell so aussieht?

Ich wollte direkt nach dem Bike-Festival für 'ne Woche runter an den Lago (3.5. - 10.5.). Wär natürlich schon geil, wenn man dann auch ein bißchen höher käme und ggf. auch schon Tremalzo, Bocca di Trat und Konsorten fahren könnte.


----------



## UncleHo (8. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kann hier vielleicht mal einer ein Update bzgl. der Schneelage posten bzw. wie das mit der Schneeschmelze aktuell so aussieht?
> 
> Ich wollte direkt nach dem Bike-Festival für 'ne Woche runter an den Lago (3.5. - 10.5.). Wär natürlich schon geil, wenn man dann auch ein bißchen höher käme und ggf. auch schon Tremalzo, Bocca di Trat und Konsorten fahren könnte.



Rifugio Pernici im Moment noch ca. 2m, am Tremalzo sicherlich noch etwas mehr so zwischen 2-3 m. Dass das komplett schneefrei sein wird Anfang Mai ist eher unwahrscheinlich, fahrbar mit Schiebepassagen vieleicht. Hängt natürlich ganz davon ab, wie sich das Wetter im April entwickeln wird...


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Rifugio Pernici im Moment noch ca. 2m, am Tremalzo sicherlich noch etwas mehr so zwischen 2-3 m. Dass das komplett schneefrei sein wird Anfang Mai ist eher unwahrscheinlich, fahrbar mit Schiebepassagen vieleicht. Hängt natürlich ganz davon ab, wie sich das Wetter im April entwickeln wird...


Völlig schneefrei ist bei den Schneehöhen natürlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Dafür müssten ja jeden Tag ca. 10-15 cm wegtauen und das wird wohl kaum klappen.

Naja, mal gucken, ob wir es vielleicht zum Ende unserer Bike-Woche mal probieren. Ich bin mir auch nicht zu schade 100-150hm das Bike durch den Schnee zu schieben/tragen, sofern die Tour danach dann gut fahrbar ist.


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2009)

Selbst letztes Jahr war der Tremalzo Anfang Mai stellenweise noch grenzwertig. Bei den Schneemengen die dieses Jahr runtergekommen sind wird das sicher nicht besser sein.


----------



## MATTESM (8. April 2009)

heute bis oberhalb malga palaer im (fast)sommer. aber man sieht z.b....
- stivo schnee bis fast santa barbara
- nordseiten bis 1200m ca.
- altissimo schneeparadis, polsa-hochebene geschlossene schneedecke
- tremalzotunnel sind laut aussage locals nachwievor voll schnee bis oben hin und werden auch zum bikefestival nicht gehen

..m..

p.s. morgen stivo... mit den ganz breiten ski (friert nicht mehr wirklich oben, fuerchte ich...)


----------



## marco (9. April 2009)

tremalzo laut Bike Magazin (das sollte der Marcello sein):


----------



## flyingscot (9. April 2009)

Hmm... dann kommt das Board nächste Woche mit. Wenn es auch etwas offtopic ist, wo liegen denn akzeptable Skigebiete auf dem Weg zum Lago (Inn-Tal, Brenner usw.) bzw. in der Nähe des Lago, die noch offen haben. "Touren" ist mit nem Snowboard nicht so ganz ideal.


----------



## marco (9. April 2009)

tremalzo, monte baldo. Dort kannst du skifahren (lifte) ;-)
Ob die offen haben, das weiss ich nicht


----------



## UncleHo (9. April 2009)

marco schrieb:


> monte baldo. Dort kannst du skifahren (lifte) ;-)
> Ob die offen haben, das weiss ich nicht



Baldo ist zu Ostern sicher zu, da der obere Teil der Seilbahn von Malcesine bis auf weiteres geschlossen ist. Laut Lokalzeitung drohen sich Eisplatten im oberen Bereich bei den Pfeilern zu lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (9. April 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Baldo ist zu Ostern sicher zu, da der obere Teil der Seilbahn von Malcesine bis auf weiteres geschlossen ist. Laut Lokalzeitung drohen sich Eisplatten im oberen Bereich bei den Pfeilern zu lösen.



du kannst aber vom Etschtal hoch


----------



## UncleHo (9. April 2009)

marco schrieb:


> du kannst aber vom Etschtal hoch



Richtig, aber die Anlagen sind mittlerweile trotzdem zu... Infos unter
045 7400206. Polsa und San Valentino dürften am Osterwochende noch auf sein...


----------



## Spenglerextrem (9. April 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hmm... dann kommt das Board nächste Woche mit. Wenn es auch etwas offtopic ist, wo liegen denn akzeptable Skigebiete auf dem Weg zum Lago (Inn-Tal, Brenner usw.) bzw. in der Nähe des Lago, die noch offen haben. "Touren" ist mit nem Snowboard nicht so ganz ideal.




Madonna di Campiglio

ca. 1 h vom Lago aus zu fahren


----------



## kritimani (9. April 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ... "Touren" ist mit nem Snowboard nicht so ganz ideal.



wirklich  

http://www.lwz-salzburg.org/myfotosdetail.asp?ID=30164#
http://www.lwz-salzburg.org/myfotosdetail.asp?ID=25737
http://www.lwz-salzburg.org/myfotosdetail.asp?ID=23912


----------



## flyingscot (9. April 2009)

Wenn die Schneeschuhe noch im Laden liegen schon...


----------



## bergsocke (11. April 2009)

bin vom 10. bis 14. Mai am Lago, bin mal gespannt, wies bis dorthin ausschaut. Die Schneemengen diesen Winter waren schon enorm

vg


----------



## MATTESM (11. April 2009)

vorgestern auf dem stivo:

eingang zum rifugio marchetti am stivo (1950m  -  westausrichtung). man steigt 3 schneestufen hinab zum eingang  . die tische auf der terasse sind kaum zu sehen (wer die offizielle tischhöhe einer biertischgarnitur kennt weiß damit auch die schneehöhe auf der terasse.... )

besser noch das loch, das roberto zu seinem generator hat graben müssen: links neben der hütte liegt ein schneepanzer von immer noch 4 - 5m höhe (natürlich durch einwehungen verstärkt)... und drunter der generator...

um ca. 11h bester firn bis zur waldgrenze runter! ab da noch schneefelder bis santa barbara.

..m..


----------



## MATTESM (11. April 2009)

ach so für stivo-fans: roberto und crew nur noch bis mai da, dann geht er... hat es satt da oben und ärger mit dem besitzer der alm weiter unten. schad um die feine crostata, die er immer auf einem alkoholgeschwängerten holzbrettl servierte... 

..m..


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. April 2009)

so, wieder zurück von den sonnigen biketagen.


- rif. n. pernici bis 1400 m schneefrei, dann durchgehende schneedecke
- altissimo bis ca 1200 m schneefrei, dann kommt der schnee
- über ponale, pregasina und rocchetta alles frei, so wie es sich gehört, kurz vorm passo nota schneebedeckt und noch nicht entfernte umgestürzte bäume, zum tremalzo keinen bock gehabt durch den schnee zu latschen, dürfte aber nach dem pso. nota schneefrei sein, bis wohin weiss ich allerdings nicht, vieeleicht bis 1500m
- pso. giovanni zum rif. s. pedro schneefrei, wenn auch ab und zu batzig im schatten.
- 601er einstieg bei der wasserquelle auf ca. 1000 hm, alles staubtrocken.

so, das wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleifstein (17. April 2009)

hallo zusammen, 

ergänzend zu trailhunterer´s beitrag die entsprechenden bilder. kann alle angaben ausnahmslos bestätigen, bin selbst über ostern die ganzen strecken gefahren.

grüßle, stephan


----------



## MATTESM (17. April 2009)

...meldung vom lago: 10 bis 20cm neuschnee oberhalb 1500m
..m..


----------



## Deleted 54516 (17. April 2009)

bergsocke schrieb:


> bin vom 10. bis 14. Mai am Lago, bin mal gespannt, wies bis dorthin ausschaut. Die Schneemengen diesen Winter waren schon enorm
> 
> vg



jo und wir zu 6. vom 16.5 - 23.5

mal sehen was uns erwartet


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2009)

Wenns mit dem Schnee nicht viel besser wird, starten wir durch nach Finale....


----------



## UncleHo (17. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenns mit dem Schnee nicht viel besser wird, starten wir durch nach Finale....



Nur Geduld, mittlerweile ist wieder die Sonne raus gekommen und der Schnee von gestern Nacht schon wieder dahingeschmolzen...


----------



## Oldboy65 (17. April 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nur Geduld, mittlerweile ist wieder die Sonne raus gekommen und der Schnee von gestern Nacht schon wieder dahingeschmolzen...



Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das bis zum Pfingsten, der ganze Schnee auf dem Tramalzo geschmolzen ist. Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, dann liegt für ende April dort noch viel zu viel Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas_P (17. April 2009)

Ich fahre morgen zum Lago. Mal sehen was geht!? Ab Dienstag soll es mit dem Wetter aufwärts gehen!

Ich melde mich nächste Woche.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. April 2009)

Aufwärts..??

geht hier lt. Wetter.com NIX....
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=IT0TA0091

es wird kälter und es soll mehr regnen..!!


----------



## dre (20. April 2009)

Ach du Schei$$e. Zum Marathon Spikes aufziehen, oder was?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (20. April 2009)

So schlimm wirds gewiß nicht werden.

3 Tage Wettervorschau halte ich noch für halbwegs seriös. 16 Tage is doch totaler Schmarrn!

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm

Aber bei den Ostlagen wie zur Zeit ist es halt immer etwas wechselhafter und kühler am Lago. Es sei denn wir haben August. 

Is aber gar nicht so schlecht wenns auf den Schnee mal regnet. Dann taut er schneller, vor allem an den Nordhängen!


----------



## flyingscot (20. April 2009)

Bin am Samstag rechtzeitig vor dem schlechten Wetter wieder nach Hause gefahren (der Harz ist auch ganz schön...).

Apropo Schnee:





Das ist auf der Bocca di Trat in 1580m Höhe am letzten Freitag. Dort ca. 1-2m tiefer Schnee.


----------



## kritimani (21. April 2009)

griass eich,
hab des grad gefunden - is zwar vom 11.4.: 
http://www.lwz-salzburg.org/mytourendetail.asp?ID=7816

pfiat eich
kritimani

@flyingscot
ab welcher höhe hats nordseitig eine geschlossene schneedecke?


----------



## UncleHo (21. April 2009)

ab welcher höhe hats nordseitig eine geschlossene schneedecke?[/QUOTE]

In den letzten 7-10 Tagen hat es wiederholt geregnet. Die Schneefallgrenze lag dabei nachts bei ca. 1800 m, tagsüber bei über 2000 m. Das hat dazu geführt, dass mittlerweile der Regen einiges an Schnee weggefressen hat. 
Ab wann eine geschlossene Schneedecke anzutreffen ist von Lage zu Lage unterschiedlich, z.B. am Monte Stivo (Ostseite) ist sie im Moment kurz oberhalb der Baumgrenze, die bei ca. 1500 m liegt. Auf Nordseiten liegt sie inzwischen bei ca. 1400-1500m, was aber nicht generalisiert werden sollte, wie man auf dem Bild von "flyingscot" auch sehr gut erkennen kann. So liegt am Rifugio Pernici noch über einen Meter Schnee, während auf den im Hintergrund zu sehenden höheren Bergen (Nordflanken der Cima Pari und Cima D'Oro), die geschloßene Schneedecke höher liegt.


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Apropos Schnee:
> 
> Das ist auf der Bocca di Trat in 1580m Höhe am letzten Freitag. Dort ca. 1-2m tiefer Schnee.


Seid Ihr von Campi/Malga Grassi hoch zum Bocca di Trat oder vom Ledrosee über Concei/Lenzumo? Und ab welcher Höhe lag denn Schnee bzw. ab welcher Höhe muss man durch den Schnee stapfen?


----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Seid Ihr von Campi/Malga Grassi hoch zum Bocca di Trat oder vom Ledrosee über Concei/Lenzumo? Und ab welcher Höhe lag denn Schnee bzw. ab welcher Höhe muss man durch den Schnee stapfen?



Vom Ledrosee aus und dann zur Malga Grassi runter. Beim Anstieg fing die geschlossene Schneedecke bei ca. 1400m an. Bei der "Abfahrt" hörte sie erst bei ca. 1330m auf.

Am Idrosee konnte man zwar den Monte Stino wunderbar fahren (von 1470m Höhe aus, kaum Schnee), aber auf dem Hinweg auf dem Sent 101 waren mindestens ein Duzend Lawinen abgegangen und haben dabei den Weg ziemlich blockiert... mit Schnee und vor allem mit Bäumen, war (fast) kein Durchkommen.


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2009)

Danke für die Info. Wir wollen übernächstes Wochenende für 'ne Woche runter an den Lago und die Bocca di Trat / Pernici Tour war eigentlich fest eingeplant.

Hoffen wir also mal, dass es noch etwas taut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swo (21. April 2009)

bin ab sonntag ne woche in riva - was für touren könnt ihr bei der Schneelage empfehlen ?


----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2009)

swo schrieb:


> bin ab sonntag ne woche in riva - was für touren könnt ihr bei der Schneelage empfehlen ?



Auf der Westseite ist alles bis mindestens zur Bocca dei Fortini super zu fahren, vor allem zum Großteil auch schon von den umgefallenen Bäumen freigeräumt, jedenfalls die beliebteren Strecken.


----------



## dre (21. April 2009)

Bin ab dem 30.04 für 10 Tage unten und habe eben erst einmal meinen Verwalter des Ferienhauses angerufen. "Eberhardt" wohnt in Vesio. Eberhardt hat mir versprochen:"... Wetter werden gut, kannst du bestimmt glauben, werden sehr gut, bei meine Familie, schwöre, Wetter gut für alle verruckte Biker hier..."


Die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt.
Wenn das Wetter nur halb so gut wird wie im letzten Jahr, zur Festival-Zeit.


----------



## fritzbox (22. April 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 30.04 für 10 Tage unten und habe eben erst einmal meinen Verwalter des Ferienhauses angerufen. "Eberhardt" wohnt in Vesio. *Eberhardt hat mir versprochen:"... Wetter werden gut, kannst du bestimmt glauben, werden sehr gut, bei meine Familie, schwöre, Wetter gut für alle verruckte Biker hier..*."
> 
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt.
> Wenn das Wetter nur halb so gut wird wie im letzten Jahr, zur Festival-Zeit.



Den Spruch bekommen die Kinder in Urlaubsdomizilen schon mit der Muttermilch


----------



## dre (22. April 2009)

@fritzbox

yep, so sieht das aus.

äh, kannste ganze beruhigt nach bella itali komme, Wetter immer gut hier. Hier nixe Sauwetter wie bei euch da.


----------



## UncleHo (22. April 2009)

dre schrieb:


> @fritzbox
> 
> yep, so sieht das aus.
> 
> äh, kannste ganze beruhigt nach bella itali komme, Wetter immer gut hier. Hier nixe Sauwetter wie bei euch da.



muß wohl noch irgendwo ein anderes Italien geben 

www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf


----------



## fritzbox (22. April 2009)

dre schrieb:


> @fritzbox
> 
> yep, so sieht das aus.
> 
> äh, kannste ganze beruhigt nach bella itali komme, Wetter immer gut hier. Hier nixe Sauwetter wie bei euch da.



Wenn ich meinen Vermieter in Riva anrufe sagt er immer ,maa  letzte Woche Wetter nix gut gewese aber die nächste 2 Woche wird gut


----------



## UncleHo (23. April 2009)

Anbei ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Rif. Papa. Die Aufnahmen stammen vom 17.04. Das zweite Bild zeigt die Lawinenkegel im Val Canale, das Tal das unterhalb vom Papa liegt.


----------



## swo (24. April 2009)

das wetter für nächste woche schaut nicht so besonders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (24. April 2009)

swo schrieb:


> das wetter für nächste woche schaut nicht so besonders aus



No comment...
www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf

Wie die Tendenz zum 1. Mai ist, ist noch nicht abzusehen...


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. April 2009)

Jungs - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Nur schlechte Ausrüstung. 
Wer ständig schönes Wetter will, sollte Schachspieler werden.

Falls mich jemand wieder zusammen pfeifen will - das war ein Scherz.


----------



## fritzbox (24. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Jungs - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Nur schlechte Ausrüstung.
> Wer ständig schönes Wetter will, sollte Schachspieler werden.
> 
> Falls mich jemand wieder zusammen pfeifen will - *das war ein Scherz.*



Glück gehabt


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. April 2009)

Hab eh schon gschwitzt!


----------



## MATTESM (24. April 2009)

sonne, klare luft. schneefrei riva - ledrosee(legos) - baita segala(käse,speck,wein...) - rochetta - pregasina - riva. knapp drüber beginnt das frische weiss...
..m..


----------



## wekomuc (25. April 2009)

Samstag 25.04.09: vom passo nota bis zum rochetta sind die früher in diesem thread beschrieben durch schneebruch umgefallenen bäume beseitigt. es ist auch alles absolut schneefrei.  das angehängte foto ist am passo bestana, also kurz nach dem passo nota, aufgenommen und zeigt links den corno della marogna und rechts den tremalzo sowie teile des weges auf den tremalzo. da liegt noch eine menge schnee und bei den aktuellen temperaturen und der wetterlage wird der noch eine weile liegen bleiben.


das foto ist leider zu groß für hier. ihr findet es in meinem album 
unter diesem link : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337169


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. April 2009)

Wo ist das Bild


----------



## wekomuc (25. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild



ist in meinem album.  link ist eingefügt http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337169


----------



## dre (25. April 2009)

das geht doch alles gar nicht.

Wo ist der Frühling in bella italia, bzw. am Lago? Ab Donnerstag muss sich da was ändern. Sonst muss sich da mal die EU kümmern.


----------



## wekomuc (25. April 2009)

ich habe noch jeweils ein aktuelles foto vom mt. altissimo und  mt. baldo in mein album hoch geladen. die fotos sind vom 24.04.09 aufgenommen.


----------



## ]:-> (29. April 2009)

hallo,

gibts noch aktuelle Infos zur Schneelage?
Wie waren die letzten Tage (soll ja Niederschläge gehabbt haben).

Plane u.a. eine Tour über Ledrosee->Corna Vecchia->Vesio->Passo Nota->Rocchetta->Riva


----------



## UncleHo (29. April 2009)

]:->;5848030 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> gibts noch aktuelle Infos zur Schneelage?
> Wie waren die letzten Tage (soll ja Niederschläge gehabbt haben).
> ...



Ciao ]:->,

seit Sonntag war es eigentlich überwiegend grauslich. 
Heute Morgen hat es aufgerissen und die Bergspitzen waren wieder mal frisch eingeschneit, so ab 1.700 - 1.800 m, der bleibt natürlich jetzt nicht mehr lange liegen. 
Ab morgen soll es besser werden. 1. Mai Wochenende sieht eigentlich ganz gut, abgesehen von einigen möglichen kurzen Schauern nachmittags. Ab Montag dann wieder unbeständiger. Es ist allerdings relativ kalt, insbesondere wenn mal die Sonne hinter den Wolken verschwindet. 
Deine geplante Tour zum Passo Nota ist mittlerweile frei. 
Problematisch sind teilweise noch umgestürzte und nicht weggeräumte Bäume, wie z.B. auf den Trialabfahrten von der Malga Grassi. Hier heißt es immer wieder mal den fahrbaren Untersatz über Bäume zu stemmen. 
Alles was über 1600 m sollte man  immer noch nicht einplanen, auch wenn der Regen die Schneedecke mittlerweile ziemlich aufgerissen hat. Teilweise sind Altscheereste und Lawinenkegel auch deutlich darunter noch anzutreffen, können aber mit etwas Willen überwunden werden.
Grüße
UncleHo


----------



## ]:-> (29. April 2009)

Hallo UncleHo,
ganz lieben Dank für die ausführlichen Infos!

grüße


----------



## der-Schieber (29. April 2009)

GARDA wir starten heute um 21.30
wir hatten immer Sonne wenn wir unten sind...

allen eine gute Anreise


----------



## dre (29. April 2009)

... ich wünsche auch allen schöne, trockene, sturzfreie und feuchfröhliche Tage.

Wir starten morgen um 04:30  freu freu freu


----------



## Anselm_X (29. April 2009)

der-Schieber schrieb:


> GARDA wir starten heute um 21.30



Wir fahren zwar nicht nach Garda, sondern sind im Norden (Torbole), trotzdem danke und ebenfalls ein gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## just72 (3. Mai 2009)

... kann jemand was zur aktuellen Schneelage am Lago sagen. Ist die klassische Tremalzo-Runde schon fahrbar ?


----------



## MATTESM (4. Mai 2009)

nein. schnee bis zum tunnelrand. 
grüße

..m..


----------



## Catsoft (4. Mai 2009)

Moin Mattes,
besteht für Mitte Mai noch Hoffnung?

Robert


----------



## fhmuc (4. Mai 2009)

Freitag nach San Giovanni kein Problem, weiter über die Trails oberhalb vom Rifugio liegt ab ca. 1350m Schnee, oben auf den Trails liegen viele umgestürzte Bäume, macht aber trotzdem richtig Spass.

Samstag über Ledrosee und Bocca dei Fortini zum Passo Nota hoch, zurück über Passo Rocchetta runter, Wege frei (ging aber zum Teil auch zu wie auf der A8 zum Start der Sommerferien, viele große Gruppen unterwegs...)

Sonntag auf den Altissimo von Torbole über die Asphaltstrasse war auf ca. 1400m Schluss, die Strasse war dann schneebedeckt, sind umgedreht.


----------



## UncleHo (4. Mai 2009)

In den letzten Tagen hat das Wetter endlich mal ein Einsehen gehabt und sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Die Temperaturen lagen dementsprechend auch in der Höhe weit über dem Gefrierpunkt, Nullgradgrenze bei über 2.500m, was dem Schnee ziemlich zugesetzt hat. Am Freitag lagen auf dem Monte Stivo an der Hütte auf knapp über 2000 m  aber immer noch um die 2 m, davon ca. 30-40 cm Neuschnee von der letzten Schlechtwetterfront. Dennoch kann man eindeutig feststellen, dass die Schneedecke aufzureißen beginnt. So ist es Richtung Corno di Paura mittlerweile schon sehr ausgearpert. Problematisch sind durch Schneeverwehungen angehäuften Schneemassen, wie am Tremalzotunnel, die z.T. noch 3- 4m hoch sind. Bis die soweit abgeschmolzem sind, dass man überhaupt passieren kann, wird es wohl sicherlich noch etwas dauern, da der Schnee mittlerweile sehr kompakt und fest geworden ist, was auch ein Freischaufeln zur mühseligen Angelegenheit werden läßt. Es wird wohl ziemlich davon abhängen wie sich das Wetter in nächster Zeit entwickeln wird. Realistisch wird wohl sein mit Tremalzo nicht vor Ende Mai/Anfang Juni zu planen. Beim Altissimo kann es auch Juni werden bis er fahrbar sein wird, der Pasubio wird sicher nicht vor Juni fahr-/begehbar sein.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Mai 2009)

Schöne Schei**e  Schneeschmelze bedeutet ja auch, dass die Trails teilweise nass bleiben werden....

und den Monte Maggio werden wir wohl auch wieder nicht fahren können


----------



## techstar (4. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schöne Schei**e  Schneeschmelze bedeutet ja auch, dass die Trails teilweise nass bleiben werden....
> 
> und den Monte Maggio werden wir wohl auch wieder nicht fahren können



Beschwer Dich doch nicht über Restnässe. Letzte Woche am Lago hatten wir 3 Touren fast komplett bei Regen. Und ich konnte wegen des Altschnees keine meiner Wunschtouren antesten.
Über die Bocca di Trat beispielsweise war hoch- und runterschieben angesagt. Waren insgesamt gut 30 Min. Schneegestapfe würd ich schätzen.

BTW: Monte Maggio im Sommer früh morgens starten, da ab Mittag zu 99% im Nebel.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Chisum (4. Mai 2009)

just72 schrieb:


> ... kann jemand was zur aktuellen Schneelage am Lago sagen. Ist die klassische Tremalzo-Runde schon fahrbar ?


 
Das mit dem Schnee bis zum Tunnelrand am Tremalzo stimmt, man kann aber seitlich an der Schneeverwehung vorbei in den Tunnel einsteigen. Auf der anderen Seite -zum Passo Nota- kommt man problemlos raus. Wir sind samstag ab Rifugio Garda hoch durch den Schnee gestapft. Nach dem Tunnel läuft man bis zum zweiten Tunnel (ca. 150 Tiefenmeter) runter auf einer geschlossenen Schneedecke, ab dem zweiten Tunnel sind dann nur noch ein paar Schneefelder. So richtig Spaß macht das noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (5. Mai 2009)

Die umgefallenen Bäume wegen Schneedruck sind auch bei uns ein Problem, besonders auf den nicht markierten Wegen.
In Mutters Gartenhaus hab ich dann so eine Gardena Klappsäge mit 15 cm Klinge gefunden. Echt praktisch das Teil und schneit wie d'sau . Bis 25cm Durchmesser recht brauchbar, dann brauchts eine Kettensäge. Seit Wochen fixer Bestandtiel meiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (5. Mai 2009)

_dann brauchts eine Kettensäge._

Na, geht auch anders.... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVNBmXkrFjo"]YouTube - Fastest standing wood chop block[/ame]

Beil is auch leichter und man tut was für die Oberkörpermuskulatur!


----------



## Crissi (5. Mai 2009)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> _dann brauchts eine Kettensäge._
> 
> Na, geht auch anders....
> 
> Beil is auch leichter und man tut was für die Oberkörpermuskulatur!



Gibt´s eigentlich SPD-Schuhe mit Stahlkappen....? Fänd ich sichererererer


----------



## <MM> (5. Mai 2009)

*Wo ist's schon schneefrei? - Karte zur Schneelage*

http://bit.ly/schneefrei

Diese Google-maps-Karte dokumentiert, auf welchen (höhergelegenen) Wegen es schon aufgeapert hat. In jedem Eintrag finden sich mindestens ein Datum und eine Kurzbeschreibung des Wegzustands ggf. ergänzt um einen Link auf Fotos.

Da dies ein astreiner MITMACHservice ist, wächst der Datenbestand nur, wenn auch DU etwas dazu beiträgst. Ab einer gewissen kritischen Masse an Mitwirkenden wird's aber garantiert einen Mehrwert für jeden einzelnen generieren.

Schau mal rein! Und sag's weiter:  http://bit.ly/schneefrei


----------



## hochundrunter (6. Mai 2009)

just72 schrieb:


> ... kann jemand was zur aktuellen Schneelage am Lago sagen. Ist die klassische Tremalzo-Runde schon fahrbar ?



... was auch immer klassisch ist 

Bin am Sonntag von Torbole über Nota, Corna Vecchia, San Michele rauf. Nachdem mir der Wirt am Nota gesagt hatte "Militärstraße zu, Valle San Michele besser". 
Problematisch waren in erster Linie die Bäume und später die Lawinenkegel+dicke Bäume. Die letzen 150hm zum Rifugio del Garde war Schneestapfen angesagt. Ins Val d Ampola gings dann natürlich problemlos.

Denke das dauert noch ne weile bis dort aufgeräumt ist... oder Kettensäge mitnehmen


----------



## kritimani (6. Mai 2009)

griass eich,

danke hochundrunter fuer deine infos. 

positiv ist jedenfalls, dass das rif. passo nota offen hat. 
dafuer wird die malga ciapa sich noch im winterschlaf befinden? schneegrenze so bei 1550m les ich da raus (a so a blitzgneisser der kritimani)  

hast sicher mal auf den monte zenone (bocca di fobbia tour) rübergeschaut.  wie schauts da drüben schneemässig aus? 

fahrn morgen runter, wird wohl a spannende geschichte werden.

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## UncleHo (6. Mai 2009)

hast sicher mal auf den monte zenone (bocca di fobbia tour) rübergeschaut.  wie schauts da drüben schneemässig aus? 

Dürfte von der Höhe (knapp unter 1400 m) und der Lage (Westseite) her eigentlich kein Problem sein. Grenze der geschloßenen Schneedecke im Moment, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue beim Stivo bei ca. 1.650 m. Eventuell Altschneereste vor den Tunneln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (6. Mai 2009)

griass di uncleho,
yepp, wenn ich mir die karte vorstelle, völlig logisch.
hauptexpositur westseitig. höchstens das am kamm in den rinnen ein paar hartnäckige einwehungen ums überleben kämpfen.  

werden entsprechende büdln liefern - da ist ja noch nicht viel zusammengekommen bei diesem thema, vor allem die letzten 2 wochen (digi bei den meisten wohl der gewichtsminimierung zum opfer gefallen  ). 

pfiati 
kritimani


----------



## hochundrunter (6. Mai 2009)

kritimani schrieb:


> dafuer wird die malga ciapa sich noch im winterschlaf befinden? schneegrenze so bei 1550m les ich da raus (a so a blitzgneisser der kritimani)




Malga Ciapa am 03.05.2009 im Tiefschlaf





Ja wo ist er denn der Weg  (auf ca. 1200m im Valle San Michele)


----------



## karstenr (6. Mai 2009)

Die Bocca di Fobbia Tour ist vollkommen schneefrei, aber einige Bäume liegen quer (15-20Min länger für tragen + drüber heben). Hier die Touren die wir gefahren sind. Alles schneefrei nur bei Dosso di Roveri gibt es 2 Lawinen zu überqueren (bei ca. 1000m + bei dem Steinhaus auf ca. 870m). 1.-4.5.2009: 
FR: Torbole - Malga Zures - Dos Casina - Prati di Nago - 1350m wo Schnee die Straße versperrte - Dosso di Roveri - Rivovero Dosso Spirano - Navene - Malcesine - Mittelstation - Navene - Torbole (55Km, 2000-2100m HU);   
SA: Torbole  Riva  Ponale Straße  Pregasina - Nota - über 6 Tunnel Strecke Corna Vecchia runter nach Vesio  Val di Michele  Bocca di Fobia Tour  Nota  Riva  Torbole (80Km, 3000m HU) 
SO: Morgens über das Festival in Riva; Riva - Tennosee - Passo Balloino + einige Abstecher - Campi - Riva (50Km, 1300m HU)
Mo: Torbole Altissimo - 1300m - Festa - Loppio - Nago - Campedello -  Nago + einige Abstecher (50Km, 2100-2200m HU)
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## techstar (6. Mai 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Alles schneefrei nur bei Dosso di Roveri gibt es 2 Lawinen zu überqueren (bei ca. 1000m + bei dem Steinhaus auf ca. 870m).



Na dann will ich das Lawinenbild vom Dosso dei Roveri nachliefern...


----------



## Kurt (7. Mai 2009)

So ein Lawinenkegel kann ganz schön gefährlich sein, das musste Fabio bei der Skitour am Sonntag am Passo Rolle am eigenen Leib spüren:


----------



## Urby (8. Mai 2009)

Bocca di Trat, Nino Pernici? Jemand? Vielleicht schon fahrbar?


----------



## sipaq (10. Mai 2009)

Wir waren gestern am Bocca di Trat oben. Ist nahezu komplett fahrbar. In der Auffahrt haben wir nur die letzten 20m schieben müssen, weil der Pfad von der Malga di Trat durch das Schmelzwasser derartig schlammig war, dass auch mit meinen neuen Fat Alberts da überhaupt nichts mehr ging.

Runterwärts war die ersten 50m (nicht Höhenmeter) schieben/tragen über größere Schneefelder angeasagt, danach gings problemlos. Zum Rifugio Pernici gings gestern nur hoch durch den Schnee (haben wir uns gespart und lieber an der Capanna Grassi Pause gemacht). Die haben aber gestern schon aktiv daran gewerkelt, den Pfad freizuräumen. Wahrscheinlich war er heute schon frei.

Bitte beachten, dass dass das Rifugio bis Mitte Juni nur an Wochenenden geöffnet hat.

Zum Tremalzo: Wir waren am Montag und am Mittwoch oben am Passo Nota (einmal Passo Rochetta Tour und einmal Tour runter ins Valle di Bondo (aka 6-Tunnel-Tour)) und da war der Tremalzo auf mindestens 200hm dicht mit Schnee. Vor Anfang Juni wird da wohl kaum was gehen, evtl. auch schon in der letzten Mai-Woche, sofern sich das gute Wetter der letzten Woche hält.


----------



## kritimani (11. Mai 2009)

griass eich,

tremalzo
war am samstag vom passo nota richtung tremalzo unterwegs.
ein paar umgestürzte bäume hängen im unteren bereich in den weg, aber vorbeikommen ist kein problem. beim vorletzten tunnel auf ca. 1650m war dann schluss.
nach dem tunnelausgang ist noch eine sehr mächtige schneedecke vorhanden.einige sind die ca. 200hm zum tremalzotunnel hochgestapft. ein ausrutscher dort ist nicht ohne, da pfeifst ganz schön runter. 

corna vecchia I
der verbindungsweg zur bocca di fortini (beginnt so auf 1292m) ist mit umgestürzten bäumen ein bisserl mühsam passierbar aber no problem. 

corna vecchia II
problemlos...
bis auf die 8 narrischen , die mit ihren KTM Enduromoppeds den weg von vesio aus raufgluehten   (dabei noch gegenseitige überholspielchen ausführend, war für 2 von uns verdammt knapp, einfach zum  :kotz: solche "SPORTLER" ), die steinbrocken sind nur so durch die gegend gespritzt.

casale
am freitag sollte es auf den casale gehen. der hüttenwirt vom rif. san giovanni al monte hat uns die auskunft gegeben, dass die bäume kreuz und quer über den weg liegen und der schnee relativ bald (1500m ?) anfängt. abfahrt ins val lomasone aber auch nicht schlecht. 
a ja, rifugio san petro war leider bummfest zu. trail zum tennosee runter 
ohne forstmikado. abschluss war der pinzaweg von campi direkt nach riva. 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## UncleHo (11. Mai 2009)

> a ja, rifugio san petro war leider bummfest zu.



San Pietro immer Samstags und Sonntags geöffnet. Und durchgehend ab 20. Juni bis Mitte September.


----------



## tintinMUC (11. Mai 2009)

hochundrunter schrieb:


> Malga Ciapa am 03.05.2009 im Tiefschlaf


weiss einer wann die Malga Ciapa dieses Jahr aufmacht? Normalerweise, wenn nicht noch 2m Schnee liegen, wohl irgendwann im April?
http://www.gardasee.de/sport-am-gardasee/wandern_berghuetten.html

aber dieses jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (14. Mai 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> weiss einer wann die Malga Ciapa dieses Jahr aufmacht? Normalerweise, wenn nicht noch 2m Schnee liegen, wohl irgendwann im April?



per email von der Malga


> La Malga Ciapa resterà chiusa fino circa alla metà del mese di giugno, causa danni e neve.
> 
> Grazie e cordiali saluti.
> 
> Alpe del Garda


also erst Mitte Juni...


----------



## MATTESM (14. Mai 2009)

dir schreiben sie wenigstens... 
heute tremalzo bis ca. 1500m hochgefahren vom nota aus. einige biker haben ihn gemacht und erzählten von schnee bis zum 2. tunnel und einer spur die man begehen könne. schwieriger sei die seite vom rif.garda aus, da dort (nordseite) noch sehr massiv der schnee läge. "als skitour ganz gut" war einer der kommentare. wetter 25grad und es taut überall wo der planet hinkommt. nicht aber auf den nordseiten. tombea durchquerung (hätte ich am 22.5. vor) ist aus meiner sich völlig auszuschließen bis in den juni rein. 

weiß jemand ob der bocca cocca trail nach bondone mittlerweile freigelegt ist? da soll es auch mächtig bäume umgehauen haben (tremalzo in sachen baumbruch übrigens beeidruckend)??? dito 136 kurven???

..m..


----------



## bergsocke (14. Mai 2009)

wir sind gestern rüber.
Auffahrt von nota aus ging ohne probleme, alle umgestürzten Bäume wurden aus dem Weg geräumt.
Ab dem ersten Tunnel ging der Schnee los.
Gleich nach dem Tunnel ist die Querung am schlimmsten, aber jederzeit machbar. der Weiterweg zu dem oberen Tunnel ist stellenweise auch schon schneefrei.
Der Tunnelausgang auf der anderen Seite war noch ziemlich verschüttet, aber seitlich gings ganz gut durch. Alles in allem war die Rifugio Seite schon schneeärmer als die Nota Seite. man kann am Rand teilweise schon schön entlang rollen.
Einige sind rüber auch von beiden Seiten aus, andere wiederum haben umgedreht, aber wir sind der Meinung das es sich gelohnt hat.

hab im Fotoalbum noch ein paar Fotos, die wollte ich hier einbauen, funktioniert aber gerade nicht.
Muss mal schauen, was ich falsch gemacht hab
liefere ich noch nach

vg bergsocke


----------



## kritimani (14. Mai 2009)

griass eich,
des bild is vom 9.5.2009 auf beim vorletzten tunnel auf ca. 1700m aufgenommen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3529342702/in/set-72157618101351028/

gleich nach dem tunnel reine nordseitn, darum ist die querung so fies, die kehren rauf zum scheiteltunnel sind aber SO seitig ausgerichtet, das erklärt warum nur das weisse band zu sehen ist, die hänge aber frei sind. 

die fotos von bergsocke zeigen die verhaeltnisse perfekt. 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob der bocca cocca trail nach bondone mittlerweile freigelegt ist? da soll es auch mächtig bäume umgehauen haben (tremalzo in sachen baumbruch übrigens beeidruckend)??? dito 136 kurven???
> 
> ..m..



DAS wäre jetzt auch für mich interessant....


----------



## tintinMUC (15. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> tombea durchquerung (hätte ich am 22.5. vor) ist aus meiner sich völlig auszuschließen bis in den juni rein.
> 
> weiß jemand ob der bocca cocca trail nach bondone mittlerweile freigelegt ist? da soll es auch mächtig bäume umgehauen haben (tremalzo in sachen baumbruch übrigens beeidruckend)??? dito 136 kurven???
> 
> ..m..


Mattes - wann bist du genau unten? ich wollte vom 20.06. - 23.06. so ungefähr deine 4-Seen-Tour machen ... Bocca Cocca war ich mal von ausgegangen, dass das sicher schon gehen wird (mit Baumklettern zwischendurch) und Tombea hatte ich mich auch schon auf Schnee-stapfen eingerichtet. Aber meinst du, man kommt da oben gar nicht rüber? Hmm .. böse. versuch doch schon mal und sag bescheid ;-) wenn nicht geht, müssen wir uns in der Windsbar zum schimpfen treffen....


----------



## flyingscot (15. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob der bocca cocca trail nach bondone mittlerweile freigelegt ist? da soll es auch mächtig bäume umgehauen haben (tremalzo in sachen baumbruch übrigens beeidruckend)??? dito 136 kurven???



Keine Ahnung wie es aktuell dort aussieht, ich war vor einem Monat dort und es gab sicher gut ein Duzend Lawinenkegel mit massig Bäumen quer über dem Weg. Wenn dort keiner aufgeräumt hat ist der Weg keine gute Idee...

Der Monte Stino runter mit dem Sent. 456/454 war hingegen schneefrei und nahezu baumfrei.


----------



## UncleHo (15. Mai 2009)

Die umgestürzten Bäume sind sicher ein Problem heuer. Die SAT (Trentiner Bergsteigerverein) hat vor kurzem verlauten lassen, dass sie ihre Wege bis zum 20. Juni, wenn die Berghütten aufmachen, hoffen alle soweit freigeräumt zu haben, dass sie passierbar sind. Problematisch sind meiner Ansicht alle die Wege und Straßen, die nicht regelmäßig  gepflegt werden...


----------



## anda (16. Mai 2009)

Wie siegzts denn mit folgenden Touren aus?
1. Riva-Ledrosee-Bocca di Trat-Capanna Grassi-La Pinza-Riva
2. Idrosee-Bocca di Caplone-Monte Stino-136 Kehren runter
3. Arco-San Giovanni-Monte Casale-Passo della Morte-Pietramurata
4. Torbole-Santa Barbara-Malga Stivo-Monte Velo-Arco

Will die Touren von 21.05. weg fahren!
Danke für die Infos!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richardlevy (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe nächste Woche zum Einweihen von mein neuen Rad in Garda geplannt. Kann mir jemand ein 2-Tagestour empfehlen? Werde gern irgendwo am Berg nach Möglichkeit übernachten (wenn nicht alle Hütten noch zu haben). Es sollte Tremalzo an einer der Tagen sein. Ich werde auch mit 2-XC Fahrer mitfahren also müssen alle Drops umfahbar sein.

Grüßle


Rich


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Wie siegzts denn mit folgenden Touren aus?
> 1. Riva-Ledrosee-Bocca di Trat-Capanna Grassi-La Pinza-Riva


Ist komplett fahrbar und muesste mittlerweile wohl auch schneefrei sein. Als ich die Tour vor 8 Tagen gefahren bin, mussten wir vielleicht insgesamt 100m durch den Schnee schieben, aber beim aktuellen Wetter am Gardasee dürfte sich das inzwischen erledigt haben.

Zu den anderen Touren: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## UncleHo (18. Mai 2009)

Update Schneelage Pasubio vom 17.05.09:

Auf Nordseite ab 1600 m, auf Südseite ab 1800 m geschloßene Schneedecke. Auf 2000m noch ca. 150 cm Schnee. 

Strada degli Eroi vorraussichtlich ab Ende Mai befahrbar. Rifugio Papa am Wochenende geöffnet und ab 01.06. jeden Tag.


----------



## tri4me (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gern am langen WE meine 3 Lieblingstouren fahren:

1. Torbole-Varagno-Malga Campo (über 650-er)-Rif. Graziani-S. giacomo-Corna della Paura-Festa-Brentonico-Strada brentonica-Loppio-Torbole (alternativ: Torbole-Strada Brentonica-Malga Campei di sopra-Malga Campo-Rif. graziani-S. Giacomo-Festa-Brentonico-Loppio-Torbole)

2. Riva-Ledro-Nota-Vesio-Käserei-Rif. Garda-Tremalzo-Nota-Rochetta-Pregasina-Riva
(alternativ: Riva-Rochetta-Bcca. dei Fortini-Ledro-Rif. Nino Pernicci-Campi-Riva)

3. Torbole-Tenno-Rif. San Pietro-Rif. San Giovanni-Monte Casale-(Dorf oberhalb Ponte Arche-Val Lomasone-Arco-Torbole
(alternetiv. Nicht zum Casale hoch, sondern in 1200 M eter Höhe am Hang nach Norden rüberqueren und nur den unteren Teil des Traumtrails mitnehmen)

Wird´s da noch Schneeprobleme geben? Zum Festival wär da nicht im Traum dran zu denken gewesen. Aber bei den Temperaturen z.Zt.? Wer weiß da was.


----------



## UncleHo (19. Mai 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich würde gern am langen WE meine 3 Lieblingstouren fahren:
> 
> 1. Torbole-Varagno-Malga Campo (über 650-er)-Rif. Graziani-S. giacomo-Corna della Paura-Festa-Brentonico-Strada brentonica-Loppio-Torbole (alternativ: Torbole-Strada Brentonica-Malga Campei di sopra-Malga Campo-Rif. graziani-S. Giacomo-Festa-Brentonico-Loppio-Torbole)
> 
> ...



zu 1. Corno della Paura ist schneefrei, Anfahrt Malga Campo könnte noch problematisch sein und rüber Richtung Rifugio Graziani eventuelle Altschneereste, selber heuer noch nicht ausgetestet... Auffahrt mit Seilbahn von Malcesine ging bis vor ein paar Tagen immer noch nicht.  Mitnahme der Bikes wg. Schnee nur bis zur Mittelstation möglich.  Eventuell vorher bei der Seilbahn anrufen.

zu 2. Tremalzo war vor 2-3 Tagen noch nicht komplett frei. D.h. Tunnelauffahrt vom Garda und Abfahrt Richtung Nota zwischen den zwei Tunnelns immer noch stellenweise Schnee, läßt sich aber schieben (siehe auch Einträge weiter oben)

zu 3. Casale ist, soweit ich von der anderen Seite am Sonntag eingesehen habe - Gipfelbereich -, schneefrei, dürfte denke ich kein Problem sein

Bei mittlerweile über 30° tagsüber dürfte es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, bis auch der restliche verbliebene Schnee auf den Bergen hier am See weg ist...


----------



## tri4me (19. Mai 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> zu 1. Corno della Paura ist schneefrei, Anfahrt Malga Campo könnte noch problematisch sein und rüber Richtung Rifugio Graziani eventuelle Altschneereste, selber heuer noch nicht ausgetestet... Auffahrt mit Seilbahn von Malcesine ging bis vor ein paar Tagen immer noch nicht.  Mitnahme der Bikes wg. Schnee nur bis zur Mittelstation möglich.  Eventuell vorher bei der Seilbahn anrufen.
> 
> zu 2. Tremalzo war vor 2-3 Tagen noch nicht komplett frei. D.h. Tunnelauffahrt vom Garda und Abfahrt Richtung Nota zwischen den zwei Tunnelns immer noch stellenweise Schnee, läßt sich aber schieben (siehe auch Einträge weiter oben)
> 
> ...



Hey Danke,

hört sich doch saugut an. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Was ist eine Seilbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (19. Mai 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Hey Danke,
> 
> hört sich doch saugut an. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Was ist eine Seilbahn?


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Wir waren gerade auf den Casale. Hinter St. Goivanni gibts 2 umgestürzte Bäume. Kann man aber passieren. Nach der val Bonna auf dem 408 wird schwieriger. Unter der Schneelast sind viele kleine Bäume über den Weg gebogen. Lässt sich aber schiebender Weise passieren. Wir sind an der Abzweigung gerade aus weiter auf dem 408. Alles schiebend passierbar. An der Hangkante dann wieder komplett fahrbar. Auf den Casale rauf auch kein Problem. Runter über den Wanderweg geht auch problemlos. Ein wenig Bruchholz und viel Laub im Hohlweg, aber alles fahrbar. Auf dem Weg von der Kapelle in Lundo nach Comano sind 2 oder 3 Bäume zum umwandern. Alles machbar. Passo dela Morte ist komplett frei. Insgesamt eine schöne Tour und alles in allem ungefähr 1 KM schieben.

Robert


----------



## MATTESM (20. Mai 2009)

heute trailcheck und recherche bei locals oberhalb des idrosee: bocca cocca trail komplett mit bäumen voll, lohnt sich derzeit nicht. caplone hat noch schnee, tombea-traverse hat noch viel schnee. wege 444 und 443 von der malga alpo runter richtung storo bzw. der straße storo-ledrotal seien nur bis zu den letzten häusern freigelegt, danach noch mit vielen bäumen verlegt. tremalzo nur noch schneereste die man mittlerweile gut bewältigen kann. am samstag werden mittags geschätzte 1273 biker oben die familie des rifugio garda und das komplette geschirr / den gläserpool aufarbeiten. malga ciapa und rif. garibaldi sind zu. 

..m..


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> am samstag werden mittags geschätzte 1273 biker oben die familie des rifugio garda und das komplette geschirr / den gläserpool aufarbeiten.
> ..m..



Was wollen die denn da noch? Ist doch heute schon alles weg gegangen 

Nee, nee, das ging heute gar nicht. Ich frag  ich immer, was die Leute um 16 Uhr im Aufstieg zum Rochetta wollen 

Morgen werde ich mir mal was abseitiges vornehmen....


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Wie weit kommt man am Altissimo? Wir würden gerne den 624 bis zum Rifugio Malga Campei nehmen!

Robert


----------



## HansH (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,
waren letzte Woche mit den Bikes auf dem Altissimo, aber die Asphaltstraße und dann weiter Schotter hoch, runter Richtung Malga Campei liegt noch ziemlich viel Schnee....andere Seite rauf geht aber


----------



## besos (23. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> caplone hat noch schnee, tombea-traverse hat noch viel schnee. wege 444 und 443 von der malga alpo runter richtung storo bzw. der straße storo-ledrotal seien nur bis zu den letzten häusern freigelegt, danach noch mit vielen bäumen verlegt.



Hmmm, ich weiß vom vielen Fragen wirds nicht besser, aber wie ist Deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Schneereste? Geht da was in 1,5 Wochen? Wollte gerne mal wieder Idrosee-Bondone-B.d.Caplone-M.Caplone-Tremalzo fahren. 
Wie sind eigentlich die 443 und 444 abgesehen von den Bäumen *aufwärts* zu fahren? Möglich?

Danke und Grüße,

Besos


----------



## zimbomania71 (24. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob der bocca cocca trail nach bondone mittlerweile freigelegt ist? da soll es auch mächtig bäume umgehauen haben (tremalzo in sachen baumbruch übrigens beeidruckend)???
> ..m..


 
Hallo Kollegen,
wir sind gestern 23.05.09 den Trail von Bocca Cocca (Moser Tour #39, Gardasee West) in Richtung Bondone runter "gefahren" und es war *TOTAL* ätzend, weil ca. alle 200m haufenweise entwurzelte Bäume über dem Trail lagen. Teilweise türmte sich das Gestrüpp über 2m hoch und man mußte erstmal auf allen vieren irgendwie drüberkraxeln und dann das Rad hinterherschleifen. Es zog sich im Prinzip die ganzen 3km durch, bis der Trail wieder in dem breiten Forstweg mündet. An flüssig fahren war nicht zu denken - wir haben ewig gebraucht. Superschade. Bei dem Ausmaß, was da an Bäumen lag, bin ich auch ziemlich skeptisch, ob das die italienischen Behörden (bekanntlich nicht die schnellsten) in diesem Sommer überhaupt weg bekommen. Schade, denn der Trail ist immer noch so etwas wie ein Geheimtipp.
So long,
/zimbomania71


----------



## ]:-> (24. Mai 2009)

sagt mal was ist jetzt eigentlich aus den Berichten geworden, dass die Ponale nur zum Bike-Festival und über die Feiertage geöffnet ist und ansonsten wegen Bauarbeiten nicht befahrbar?


----------



## anda (24. Mai 2009)

Bauarbeiten sind schon lange fertig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (25. Mai 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich weiß vom vielen Fragen wirds nicht besser, aber wie ist Deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Schneereste? Geht da was in 1,5 Wochen? Wollte gerne mal wieder Idrosee-Bondone-B.d.Caplone-M.Caplone-Tremalzo fahren.
> Wie sind eigentlich die 443 und 444 abgesehen von den Bäumen *aufwärts* zu fahren? Möglich?
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> ...



zurück vom lago. die schneelage wird bei den derzeitigen temperaturen kaum mehr lange eine rolle spielen, das schöne weiß schmilzt nun wirklich schnell ab. habe gestern noch sehnsüchtig vom tremalzo zum tombea rübergeschaut, wo noch einige schneefelder liegen und sich schnell zurückziehen. altissimo schnee verschwindet. tremalzo nur noch einige reste vor den bekannten stellen (tunnel). caplone dürfte wohl bereits gehen, auf der nordseite könnte es noch ein wenig liegen. 

problem ist mehr denn je die zerstörungen durch lawinen / schneebruch. selbst von vesio zum tremalzo rauf liegen noch an 6 - 8 stellen bäume und ganze baumberge herum, die um- / unter- / durchstiegen werden müssen. der gesamte bereich oberhalb des idrosee ist völlig desolat, der bocca coca trail im chaos, die wege von der malga alpo runter nach storo bzw. zur straße ins ledrotal noch voller bäume. habe mit verschiedenen baumfälltrupps gesprochen, die arbeiten dran aber es dauert. sehr nett auch die reste einer lawine, die mit samt einer menge christbäumen direkt an der malga ciapa vorbei gerauscht ist und einen mächtigen christbaum direkt vor der hütte geparkt hat. 

ergo: es geht wieder was. die praktische klappsäge könnte an einigen stellen helfen...

..m..


----------



## emvau (25. Mai 2009)

könnten wir eventuell massive baummikados hier genauer melden?
wie schaut's damit im valvestino-gebiet aus?
welche touren sind explizit baumfrei?

danke!


----------



## MATTESM (25. Mai 2009)

bin in der region valvestino einiges gefahren als alternative zu der geplanten route über die bocca cocca. passo d'ere -> costa -> valvestino -> auro -> cima di tignale -> valle di tignala. alles fahrbar, bäume bereits weitgehend beseitigt. die abfahrt im valle di tignala ist allerdings weiter beschädigt worden, eine brutale rumpelstrecke mit viel erosion riesigen wasserrinnern durch unwetter. 
..m..


----------



## Carsten (27. Mai 2009)

Schnee ist weg, altissimo geht seit Sa

ABER: der schöne Höhenweg vom Rif. Pernici Richtung Passo Guimella ist komplett zerstört. Der Schnee hat den Weg auf fast der gesamten Länge runter gedrückt. Der Rest liegt voller Bäume und Äste. Also gleich zur Capanna Grassi abfahren


----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> Schnee ist weg, altissimo geht seit Sa



naja, wir haben am freitag noch gute 40min durch schnee abwärtsgeschoben.
aber es geht...

nur sollte man sich genug zu essen mitnehmen, sowohl das rifugio altissimo als auch das rif. graziani haben noch geschlossen.


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2009)

so war das rif oben offen.
Schnee runter ging mit ein Bein raus stellen ganz gut zum surfen
ansonsten ist das jetzt ja schon wieder 5 Tage her...leider


----------



## racing_basti (28. Mai 2009)

sah es bei euch auch noch so aus? 



das war klar letzte woche freitag, da hatte es noch nicht den anschein als würden sich dort bald was bewegen


----------



## UncleHo (29. Mai 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> sah es bei euch auch noch so aus?
> 
> 
> 
> das war klar letzte woche freitag, da hatte es noch nicht den anschein als würden sich dort bald was bewegen



Ab 20. Juni durchgehend bis Mitte September geöffnet... Bis dahin nur gelegentlich SA und SO und an Feiertagen.


----------



## kritimani (29. Mai 2009)

griass eich,
hat mitn schnee nix zum tun
wird des graziani ned grad komplett umbaut?
hab so ein geruecht gehoert

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (29. Mai 2009)

kritimani schrieb:


> griass eich,
> hat mitn schnee nix zum tun
> wird des graziani ned grad komplett umbaut?
> hab so ein geruecht gehoert
> ...



ja, das war eine einzige große baustelle letzte woche.


----------



## UncleHo (29. Mai 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ja, das war eine einzige große baustelle letzte woche.



Alternativ würde sich das Rifugio Fos-ce anbieten, liegt etwas unterhalb vom Graziani. Am Wochenende geöffnet und ab 20. Juni auch durchgehend. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sie schon ab Anfang Juni durchgehend auf sind, find die Quelle aber gerade nicht, daher ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MATTESM (29. Mai 2009)

...und viel netter  

..m..


----------



## UncleHo (3. Juni 2009)

Noch was zum Thema "Holzfällertrupps":

Abfahrt vom Passo di Giovo nach Tiarno di Sopra bis zum Beginn der Forstraße ebenfalls mit Bäumen versperrt, insbesondere im unteren Teil.

Gleiches gilt vom Sella di Calino nach Vedese runter Richtung Val Lomasone.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema "Holzfällertrupps":
> 
> Abfahrt vom Passo di Giovo nach Tiarno di Sopra bis zum Beginn der Forstraße ebenfalls mit Bäumen versperrt, insbesondere im unteren Teil.
> 
> Gleiches gilt vom Sella di Calino nach Vedese runter Richtung Val Lomasone.



Da arbeiten die wenigsten. Bei uns hier liegen die Bäume im Bergedorfer Stadtwald schon seid Monaten


----------



## steverunner (11. Juni 2009)

weiß jemand, ob die Auffahrt (!) durch's Valle Tignalga fahrbar ist. Der Lagobiker schreibt sowas:

http://www.lagobiker.it/context_brown.jsp?ID_LINK=136&area=5

Aber vielleicht ist das ja nach dem Winter schon wieder Makulatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Juni 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> der gesamte bereich oberhalb des idrosee ist völlig desolat, der bocca coca trail im chaos, die wege von der malga alpo runter nach storo bzw. zur straße ins ledrotal noch voller bäume.



Au ja, wir waren April Mai dort und Richtung Monte Stino unterwegs -> das sah gar nicht gut aus - so alle paar 100m gings drunter und drüber, wobei der 136 Kehren Trail und auch der 454 Richtung Vestone waren runterzu frei.


----------



## UncleHo (15. Juni 2009)

Update Schneelage Pasubio:

Auffahrt zum Rifugio Lancia über Giazzera frei, allerdings ist die Schotterstraße durch Schmelzwasser ziemlich ausgewaschen. Vor der Sella delle Pozze (1905m) auf Weiterfahrt Richtung Malga Valli (Col Santo Umrundung) ist die Straße durch einen Lawinenkegel noch auf ca. 250-300 m komplett verschüttet. Ebenso liegen einige Bäume quer.

Roiterücken und Campiluzzi auf Nordseite mit fast geschloßener Schneedecke noch. Abfahrt vom Roite auf Weg 105 zur Bocchetta delle Corde z.T. in den Latschenfeldern noch im Schnee liegend.

Nach Aussage vom Hüttenwirt vom Lancia liegt geschloßene Schneedecke auf Weg 105 Nordseite zwischen Sella del Roite und Selletta del Groviglio und Sette Croci. (Verbindung Rif. Papa - Rif. Lancia) Auf meine Frage, ob man da mit dem Bike schon durchkomme meinte er nur, "er würde da noch ein bißchen warten..."


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Juni 2009)

kam gestern vom gardasee zurück, 200 m vorm tremalzotunnel ganz oben war fast 1 m lang eine geschlossene schneedecke . 

da habe ich jetzt aber eine frage: wir sind ja dann übern passo nota und rocchetta (schreibt man das so?) nach riva retour (auffahrt über panoramastrasse und ledrosee). warum fahren so viele leute die schotterstraße bergauf? (und vor allem - wo fahren die dann runter?)


----------



## ammersee (15. Juni 2009)

guck hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.200.html


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Juni 2009)

das is mir vor 10 jahren schon aufgefallen - aber heuer waren es extrem viele. die grobe schotterstraße raufquälen, vorher durch den wald bergauf schieben/tragen ...


----------



## clemson (15. Juni 2009)

weils hintenrum für weicheier ist


----------



## MATTESM (15. Juni 2009)

steverunner schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob die Auffahrt (!) durch's Valle Tignalga fahrbar ist. Der Lagobiker schreibt sowas:
> 
> http://www.lagobiker.it/context_brown.jsp?ID_LINK=136&area=5
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist das ja nach dem Winter schon wieder Makulatur.



also ich bin rund um himmelfahrt das valle di tignala RUNTER gefahren und da rumpelt es ordentlich, es gibt jede menge extrem ausgewaschene passagen (erosionsrinnen von bis zu 40cm tiefe mitten im weg) und viel viel großes geröll. bergab wenn mans rumpelig mag noch halbwegs spaßig, rauf möcht ich das in meinem alter nicht merh fahren  

..m..


----------



## sipaq (17. März 2010)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor...

Wie siehts denn aktuell am Gardasee aus? Wieviel Schnee ist dieses Jahr gefallen und wieviel liegt aktuell noch?


----------



## der-Schieber (17. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449255


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Februar 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor...
> 
> Wie siehts denn aktuell am Gardasee aus? .......gefallen und wieviel liegt aktuell noch?



Alle Jahre wieder im Frühjahr ( winter) die gleiche Frage

Wie schauts aktuell am Lago aus?
Wie hoch (tief) hat's denn Schnee ?
Südseitig vermute ich mal dass es Rel. Grün ist.
Eilt, da wir am Freitag übers woende hin wollen ( fahren auf jeden fall )
Entscheidend ist nur können wir nur unten rumgurken, dann gibt's die hardtails. Wenn was geht gibt's den langen federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. Februar 2011)

War sehr lange trocken am Lago. Bis heut..., 
das Skigebiet am Baldo meldet 30cm Neuschnee. 

Schneefallgrenze is wohl so um die 1000m. Wenn man sich die Webcams ansieht is es da drunter grün und schneefrei.  

Ab morgen wieder Sonne und es liegt oben viel weniger Altschnee als l. Jahr. Dürfte normal schon einiges gehen. 

Kannst ja mal berichten wie es war. Könnte sein das ich im März runter fahre.


----------



## UncleHo (17. Februar 2011)

Bis gestern ging's ganz gut... Schneegrenze lag so bei 1.200-1.300 m.

In den letzten 24-48 Stunden gab es 30-40 Neuschnee auf 2000 m Höhe, die Schneefallgrenze lag bzw. liegt, da es im Moment immer noch leicht regnet, bei ca. 1000 m, d.h. bspw. Gipfel der Rocchetta oberhalb von Riva ist leicht eingeschneit. Im Moment 5° in Riva...

Bis 1000 m oder knapp darunter sollte alles soweit gehen. Es kommt immer wieder mal vor, dass man auch darunter auf festgefrorene Altschneereste trifft, die aber nicht weiter schlimm sind.

Je nachdem wie lang die Sonne in den nächsten Tagen raus kommt, wird die Schneegrenze schnell wieder nach oben wandern.

Bis vorgestern gingen z.B. Skull, Hammer, Velo Freeride, Anaconda, Passo Nota, San Giovanni, etc.. Ein paar Tage Sonnenschein, dann ist der Schnee wieder weg


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Februar 2011)

Super vielen dank
Dann kommen die Bikes mit dem " richtigen" federweg mit


----------



## UncleHo (17. Februar 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Super vielen dank
> Dann kommen die Bikes mit dem " richtigen" federweg mit



Leider scheint sich das Wetter nicht ganz so vielversprechend für das Wochenende zu entwickeln. D.h. im Einzelnen, Freitag unbeständig, mit leichter Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gegen Abend, Samstag o.k. und Sonntag wieder Regen insbesonder ab der zweiten Tageshälfte mit Schneefallgrenze wieder bei ca. 1000 m...


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Februar 2011)

Freitag Samstag war super. Heute ( Sonntag) regen. 
Schneelage wie von uncleHo beschrieben


----------



## Fricko (8. März 2011)

Servus, weiß jemand aktuell was vom Lago? 
Es soll die Woche langsam wärmer werden?! Schneelage?
Danke/Gruß
Christian


----------



## hasp (8. März 2011)

War Sa,So,Mo unten ...

schön warm (zumindest am Sa und So). Schnee ab ca 800m (Anaconda & Skull gingen definitiv NICHT) ...

In S.Barbara konnte man am So noch mi Ski weggehen um auf den Stivo zu kommen, es war nicht viel, aber gereicht hätte es trotzdem. Am Sa Richtung Skull kam man auf der ungeräumten Strasse bis ca. 1000m, dann war Schicht ... (Auch wenn nach uns noch ein privater Shuttle rauf ist. Ob die umgedreht haben weiss ich nicht ...)

Vor drei Wochen wars zum biken definitiv besser ... (wenn auch kälter) ...
Wenn es so bleibt könnte es gefühlt ab WE langsam bergauf gehen (mit der Schneegrenze ...)

hasp


----------



## Fricko (8. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Gruß


----------



## UncleHo (8. März 2011)

Fricko schrieb:


> Es soll die Woche langsam wärmer werden?! QUOTE]
> 
> Bis 17° ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fricko (8. März 2011)

Nochmal Danke für eine superschnelle perfekte Anwort, besser und aktueller gehts wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2011)

Moin!

Wie ist die aktuelle Lage? Insb. Passo Nota und San Goivanni. Ist dort schon Schneefrei? Hab Ende des Monats ein paar Tage....

Robert


----------



## UncleHo (15. März 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie ist die aktuelle Lage? Insb. Passo Nota und San Goivanni. Ist dort schon Schneefrei? Hab Ende des Monats ein paar Tage....
> 
> Robert



Im Moment regnet es bis 1.300-1.400 m... Auch für den Rest der Woche, mit Ausnahme Freitag, und einschließlich des Wochenendes sieht es eher nass aus.

Schnee ab 1.400 m. Nota und San Giovanni dürften damit freigespült werden. All zu viel dürfte eh nicht mehr liegen. Geschlossene Schneedecke lag am Wochenende zwischen ca. 1.200 m und 1.300 m. Darunter noch Altschneereste vorhanden.


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2011)

Danke für die top Info! Ich nerve in einer Woche nochmals, aber es sieht doch für die Planung schonmal gut aus.

Robert


----------



## erkan1984 (21. März 2011)

So, das Wochenende ist rum. Wie schauts denn aus?
Ich werde am MIttwoch mit ein Paat Freunden nach Riva aufbrechen und wollte mir schon mal Gedanken über fahrbare sachen machen....
(evtl. Navene Trail?) Tremalzo dürfte die Rückseite (also vom Riffugio aus gesehen nicht schneefrei sein, oder?).
Ich danke schonmal.


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> So, das Wochenende ist rum. Wie schauts denn aus?
> Ich werde am MIttwoch mit ein Paat Freunden nach Riva aufbrechen und wollte mir schon mal Gedanken über fahrbare sachen machen....
> (evtl. Navene Trail?) Tremalzo dürfte die Rückseite (also vom Riffugio aus gesehen nicht schneefrei sein, oder?).
> Ich danke schonmal.



Gut schaut's aus

Mittwoch bis Samstag Kaiserwetter bis 23 Grad, laut Wetterbericht 

Am Sonntag ist laut letztem Stand allerdings Schlechtwetter vorausgesagt...

Bis 1.200 m ca. geht soweit alles, teilweise Altschee um die 1.100 m aber nicht weiter der Rede wert...

Welchen Navenetrail meinst Du? Den 6 (Dosso dei Roveri) sollte gehen, eventuell noch Schnee in den schattigen Stellen im Wald beim Einstieg...

Bocca di Navene geht sicher noch nicht...

Tremalzo geht auch nicht, hat gestern von Baita Segala noch ziemlich eingeschneit ausgesehen... auch von der Seite vom Rifugio Garda liegt noch einiges an Schnee drin... ist auch etwas früh, ehrlich gesagt. Passo Nota ist auch nur schwer zu erreichen... könnte aber nach einer Woche bei den Temperaturen gehen...

San Giovanni, San Pietro, Velotrails, Skull alles kein Problem, allerdings teilweise noch nicht von Winterschäden, sprich umgestürzten Bäumen, freigeräumt, besonders kritisch hier die Velotrails....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (5. Februar 2013)

Ich kram den Fred mal wieder aus
Kann einer der Lokals was über die aktuelle Schneelage am Gardaee Nord was sagen. Möchte ev Fasching hin 
Wie weit reicht er denn Südseitig ( und Nordseitig ) runter
Danke schon mal


----------



## UncleHo (5. Februar 2013)

Im Moment lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Schnee liegt bis Höhe S. Barbara 600-650 m. Auf 1.500 m 50 cm auf 2.000 m ca. 1 m. Wetterprognose: wieder kälter, am Samstag leichter Schneefall bis in die Tallagen.


----------



## trhaflhow (6. Februar 2013)

Vielen herzlichen dank 
Dann doch skitour Schweiz


----------



## moparisti (6. Februar 2013)

Letztes Jahr war die rede davon, daß die Südalpen sehr wenig Schnee abbekommen hätten... kann man sagen, daß es dieses Jahr anders ist?


----------



## UncleHo (7. Februar 2013)

Als schneearm ist dieser Winter sicher nicht zu bezeichnen...


----------



## mucku_mucku (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
würde gerne ab 26.2 runterfahren um ein bisschen enduro zu fahren, weiß jemand wie die schneelage unten ist?

Temperaturmäßig hats ja immer um +10°C...


----------



## UncleHo (18. Februar 2013)

Der große Schnee von letzter Woche ist mittlerweile in den unteren Lagen je nach Standort so gut wie wieder weg. Der Schnee ist dabei relativ diskontuirlich verteilt. Auf der Ostseite liegt die Schneegrenze knapp oberhalb von Nago. Auf der Westseite liegt sie bei Pregasina und Richtung Tenno kommt man bis unterhalb vom Rifugio San Pietro rauf. In Mulden und schattigen Stellen ist mit Schnee allerdings bereits ab 200-300 m zu rechnen. Ab Mittwoch ist wieder leichter Schneefall vorausgesagt, bei zurückgehenden Temperaturen bis fast in die Tallagen. Wetterbesserung ist im Moment bis zum nächsten Wochenende nicht in Sicht.


----------



## mucku_mucku (19. Februar 2013)

ui mit dem habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, sind also die größeren touren auf den altissimo und der gleichen wahrscheinlich nicht fahrbar 

danke!


----------



## UncleHo (19. Februar 2013)

Kannste knicken... Am Altissimo liegt über ein Meter. Wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt, dann ist ab Donnerstag nochmals Neuschnee angesagt bis runter an den See.


----------



## dertutnix (19. Februar 2013)

skitourenzeit!!! und ich kann nicht, zum wahnsinnigwerden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (19. Februar 2013)

mucku_mucku schrieb:


> ui mit dem habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, sind also die größeren touren auf den altissimo und der gleichen wahrscheinlich nicht fahrbar


Reality Check, bitte! 

Die Gardasee-Berge gehören immer noch zu den Alpen. Und wann konntest Du - selbst in schneearmen Jahren - je auf 2000m Höhe Ende Februar biken?

Persönlich finde ich 1m Schnee auf dem Altissimo noch recht wenig, ich kann mich an Bilder von meterhohen Schneewänden am Tremalzo Ende April (ich glaube das war 2009) erinnern. Und Du willst ernsthaft 2 Monate früher auf der Höhe biken?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Februar 2013)

Mitte März letzten Jahres Altissimo - ab dem Parkplatz auf ca.1500 gab es ungefähr kniehohen Schnee, wir haben die Bikes nur selten rollend nach oben befördern können... selbst das runterrollen von der Gipfelspitze sollte zu teils echt lustigen Umfallern führen


----------



## UncleHo (22. Februar 2013)

Heute Schnee bis Bunker Brione. Passo San Giovanni heute Morgen knappe 10 cm.
Ab Sonntag neue Schneefälle angesagt.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Februar 2013)

verrückte zeit...


----------



## UncleHo (26. Februar 2013)

Update:

Schneegrenze bei 500 m, nordseitig auch darunter. Auf 1000 m um die 40 cm Neuschnee, auf 2000 m 60 cm Neuschnee. Damit auf 2000 m insgesamt ca. 140-160 cm. Ab 650-700 m steht man knöchelhoch im Schnee.


----------



## UncleHo (3. März 2013)

Nach einer Woche ist wieder ein Update fällig: 

Mittlerweile herrscht hier langsam Frühlingserwachen und die Temperaturen lassen grüßen. 

Das hat Auswirkungen auch auf die Schneelage. Auf Südseite ist es z.T. bis auf 1.000 m schon ziemlich ausgearpert. 
Nichtsdestotrotz sieht es nordseitig allerdings immer noch sehr winterlich aus. Erste Schneereste bei 400 m. Durchgehende Schneedecke ab 500 m. Auf 700-800 steht man teilweise kniehoch im Schnee.
Auf 1.500 m 50-70 cm, auf 2.000 100-140 cm.


----------



## zauberer# (4. März 2013)

danke für die News


----------



## anda (4. März 2013)




----------



## Abinson (6. März 2013)

Top, vielen Dank für die Infos. Bin auch an weiteren Aktualisierungen sehr interessiert, gerade was den Wettereinbruch nächste Woche angeht. Ich komm am 1. April runter und hoffe, dass man da schon gescheit fahren kann!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (6. März 2013)

Abinson schrieb:


> Top, vielen Dank für die Infos. Bin auch an weiteren Aktualisierungen sehr interessiert, gerade was den Wettereinbruch nächste Woche angeht. Ich komm am 1. April runter und hoffe, dass man da schon gescheit fahren kann!
> 
> Grüße



Bis zum 1. April ist ja noch sooo lange hin. Da kann ja noch alles passieren.

Wir fahren am Montag und ich hatte zumindest mal auf trockenes Wetter 
und Schneefreihei bis 1000m gehofft. 
So wird es ohl eher ein Grundlagenprogramm. Aber wir machen das beste 
daraus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## UncleHo (7. März 2013)

Gestern und heute Nacht Schnee bis 1.200 m. Bis MItte nächster Woche ist weiter mit unbeständigem Wetter mit Regen, Schnee und wenig Sonne zu rechnen. Einziger Pluspunkt, die Schneefallgrenze steigt wohl deutlich über 1.500 m an.


----------



## Abinson (9. März 2013)

Der Regen müsste dem Schnee mittlerweile ganz gut zugesetzt haben oder? Wié hoch ist die Grenze denn jetzt tatsächlich und ist Besserung in Sicht?

Grüße


----------



## UncleHo (9. März 2013)

Schnee Ostseite unterhalb Malga Zures, Westseite oberhalb von Pregasina. Im Etschtal auch deutlich darunter. Schnee schwer, nass und nicht kontinuierlich. Schneefallgrenze bei 1.400-1.600 m. Wetteraussichten auch für die nächste Woche unbeständig mit wenig Sonne und Regen, Temperaturen zurückgehend und Schneefallgrenze wieder bis unter 1.000 m sinkend.


----------



## UncleHo (13. März 2013)

Nächstes Update ist fällig.

Nachdem es in den letzten Tagen auch Nachts über relativ mild war hat sich die Schneegrenze deutlich nach oben verschoben. 

Im Moment Oststeite Höhe Doss Casina, Westseite Malga Palaer also um die 1000 m. Südseitig auch deutlich darüber.

Mit Erreichen einer Kaltfront verbunden mit einem Tief soll im Laufe des Tages die Schneefallgrenze von augenblicklich 1.300 m auf stellenweise unter 700 m im Laufe der Nacht sinken. 
Für die kommenden Tage ist kaltes Winterwetter vorausgesagt. Dabei scheint ein neues Tiefdruckgebiet am Sonntag für z.T. ergiebige Schneefälle bis fast in die Tallagen zu sorgen.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass es bis nächste Woche etwas milder wird. Ich reise am 19.03. an, um 7 Tage lang ein paar CC-Touren zu unternehmen. 
wetter.com sagt, dass es leichten bis mäßigen Regen bis zum 20.03. geben wird. Dann wieder besser. Temperaturen im einstelligen Plusbereich. Bin mal gespannt. Vielleicht packe ich doch lieber das leichte CC-Bike ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (13. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Im Moment Oststeite Höhe Doss Casina, Westseite Malga Palaer also um die 1000 m. Südseitig auch deutlich darüber.
> 
> Für die kommenden Tage ist kaltes Winterwetter vorausgesagt. Dabei scheint ein neues Tiefdruckgebiet am Sonntag für z.T. ergiebige Schneefälle bis fast in die Tallagen zu sorgen.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Sind gestern knapp unterhalb Capanna Grassi (Malga Grassi) bei ~950m umgekehrt, 
da noch 15cm Schnee auf dem Schotterweg lagen.
Malga Zures und weiter nach oben waren komplett frei. Einzelne Schneefelder
auf den Wiesen zählen nicht.

Heute regnet es immer wieder und es wird kälter. Morgen scheinbar wieder trocken.
Am Freitag soll der schönste Tag mit Sonnenschein, aber nur 
ca. 10°C werden.

Wir machen das Beste daraus 

Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos! Für ein kleines Update am Montag abend wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Ich denke, dass ich dann eher CC-Touren unter 1000 m machen werde, oder mal schauen, wie hoch ich komme.


----------



## Nessuries (14. März 2013)

ja wir planen auch nächste woche ab 22.3 die sommersaission richtig starten zu könne... hoffentlich kommen wir mit unsren enduros auch ein stück den berg rauf... wird sich zeigen ob's doch noch ein paar snowbike heuer werden


----------



## UncleHo (15. März 2013)

Kaltfront ist angekommen. Bis heute Nachmittag hinein extrem windig, Stivo hatte eine Scheefahne wie der Everest. Kann sein, dass mit umgestürzten Bäumen zu rechnen ist. Aufgrund des starken Windes sehr klar, aber auch kalt. Wind Chill auf 1.000 m bei -10 Grad. 
Schnee bis in die Tallagen scheint für Sonntag 2. Tageshälfte bestätigt. Ergiebig ab 1.000 m.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2013)

Das sind nicht die  Nachrichten, die ich hören möchte. Aber das Beste wird draus gemacht. Ausweichtouren u 1000 sind schon geplant.


----------



## Holzmtb (15. März 2013)

Kurzes "Live Update" von heute:
Bis ca. 1.250m war es gut zu fahren. Einzelne Schneeflecken sind
zu überwinden. Kommt ganz auf die Lage an.
Waren am Bocca dei Fortini und dann über Passo Rocchetta und Pregasina
zurück.

Wind war recht kräftig, hat aber nicht gestört, weil auch die Sonne schien.
Am See müssen es um die 8° gewesen sein. 
Morgen soll es ähnlich werden. Die weiteren Aussichten sind dann so wie 
von UncleHo beschrieben. Dann sind wir aber wieder daheim...

Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## UncleHo (16. März 2013)

Das Wetteramt der Provinz Trient hat eine Unwetterwarnung für Sonntag und Montag veröffentlicht. Voraussichtliche Neuschneemenge 10-15 cm bis 500 m und 40-60 zwischen 800 und 1000 m.

http://www.meteotrentino.it/pro-civ/avvisi/MESSAGGIO_MIRATO_neve_160313.pdf


----------



## stubenhocker (17. März 2013)

Hab vorhin noch überlegt, ob ich in unseren Osterurlaub das Rennrad oder MTB mitnehme. Hab mich jetzt entschieden: Ski und Snowboard. 
Die Vorhersagen für den Gardasee ab Ende nächster Woche sind ja haarsträubend.


----------



## UncleHo (17. März 2013)

Bis Ende nächster Woche kann ja noch viel passieren und schlechter als im Moment kann es eigentlich auch nicht mehr werden...


----------



## CC. (17. März 2013)

Ja, leider. Scharre auch seit Wochen mit den Hufen. Nicht mal mit dem Renner ist das verlockend 
Dafür hatte ich hier schon eine ganze Bombast-Frühlingswoche.

Warum in die Ferne schweifen. ... wenn man den Espresso auch hier trinken kann.
Aber mindestens bis Ostern werden wir uns sowohl hier als auch dort noch gedulden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessuries (17. März 2013)

Hä bitte was??? Diese Woche Montag bis Mittwoch regen, Schnee wird bei den dauernden plusgraden auch wenn er fällt hoffentlich nicht lang liegen bleiben ... u ab Donnerstag übers we soll ein hoch übern Lago liegen! Also Leute, auf die Gefahr hin dass ich dann kein Campingplatz mehr bekomm, ab nach Süden 
ARRRivvaaaa see you there on thuesday


----------



## Boardi05 (17. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Das Wetteramt der Provinz Trient hat eine Unwetterwarnung für Sonntag und Montag veröffentlicht. Voraussichtliche Neuschneemenge 10-15 cm bis 500 m und 40-60 zwischen 800 und 1000 m.
> 
> http://www.meteotrentino.it/pro-civ/avvisi/MESSAGGIO_MIRATO_neve_160313.pdf



Mal guggn ob sie diese mal recht haben, das letzte mal als sogar die autobahn gesperrt wurde kam ja nicht viel schnee. 

Hier in Bozen sinds grad mal 2-5cm...


----------



## stubenhocker (17. März 2013)

Bei 1250km Anreise möchte ich schon Temperaturen über 10Grad geboten bekommen.


----------



## Nessuries (17. März 2013)

Ja ok 1250km is schu a Stück!
Da is von Innsbruck weg schu gemütlicher


----------



## Boardi05 (17. März 2013)

Bis auf die übertirebene maut auf der europabrücke isses ja fast vor der haustür, von innsbruck aus.

Ich werd wohl noch 1-2 wochen warten, dann gehts für 3-4 we auch runter zum see


----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2013)

Im Moment Schneeregen bis ins Tal, liegen bleibt er ab Höhe Passo San Giovanni. Auf 1000 m sind es jetzt schon um die 20-30 cm.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2013)

Die Klamotten sind jetzt gepackt. Heute Nacht geht`s los. Und da ich aus der Eifel komme, bin ich Regen und Schnee gewohnt. 
Ich denke ein paar schöne Tage werde ich schon haben.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

Morgen solls ja schön sein, am Mittwoch hingegen soll nochmal schnee kommen, ab Donnerstag wieder Sonnenschein.


----------



## Nessuries (18. März 2013)

wie lang bist unten, und wo genau fährst denn hin?
kanns eventuell ein paar bilder raufstellen wo man auch die berge abchecken kann wie viel schnee da liegt 

dann kann ich meine planuge fortsetzten...

grazie mille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2013)

Trento Centro Auffahrt Bus di Vela, Richtung Lago, im Moment:

http://ftp.vit.argentea.it/vit/images/cam51.jpg


----------



## Nessuries (18. März 2013)

haha nice! looks good xD


----------



## stubenhocker (18. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Trento Centro Auffahrt Bus di Vela, Richtung Lago, im Moment:
> 
> http://ftp.vit.argentea.it/vit/images/cam51.jpg


 

WTF???!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Trento Centro Auffahrt Bus di Vela, Richtung Lago, im Moment:
> 
> http://ftp.vit.argentea.it/vit/images/cam51.jpg



Das ist mal brutal, hier in Bozen schauts nicht so schlimm aus, find das nicht fair, Ihr im Trentino habt heuer mehr schnee abbekommen


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2013)

Nessuries schrieb:


> wie lang bist unten, und wo genau fährst denn hin?
> kanns eventuell ein paar bilder raufstellen wo man auch die berge abchecken kann wie viel schnee da liegt
> 
> dann kann ich meine planuge fortsetzten...
> ...



Reise am 27.03. wieder ab, also 8 Tage. Hab ein Hotelzimmer in Torbole. 
Ich werde in meinem Eifel-Tourtagebuch hier auf IBC ein kleines "Out of Eifel-Spezial" machen. Dort wird es dann abends aktuelle Fotos vom Gardasee geben, mit einem kleinen Tourbericht. WLAN ist ja dort hoffentlich in ausreichender Qualität vorhanden. Ich reise alleine und bin tagsüber dann mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Wollte eigentlich morgen Mittag ne kleine Einrollrunde fahren, aber wenn ich so das Webcambild sehe, dann dauert die Anfahrt wohl etwas länger. 

Ich schaue seit Tagen immer auf diese Webcams hier: http://www.naegele.de/webcam-gardasee.html


----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2013)

So langsam lichten sich wieder die Wolken. Schnee am Lago ab 250 m ca. Im Etschtal bis ins Tal. Temperatur um die 2-3°.

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem Web:

Bei Brentonico Höhe um die 500 m 

http://www.pizzeriapineta.com/webcam/cam1.jpg

Richtung Rocchetta, Val di Ledro, Pregasina

http://wifidata.edv-sommer.de/in/webcam_gardasee/shaka-torbole-aktuell-1280.jpg

Oberhalb von Rovereto auf 390 m:

http://www.meteotrentinoaltoadige.it/webcam/maso_carpene/webcam.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2013)

wetter.com und wetter.de sagen für Mittwoch noch Regen ,dann ein Hoch fürs Wochenende voraus. Erst ab nächsten Montag/Dienstag wieder schlechter. Ich bin noch guter Dinge.


----------



## Nessuries (18. März 2013)

@_jmr-biking_ ich schließ mich dir an! und vorallem sind wir e momentan geübte snowbiker, also was solln uns ein paar cm schnee schon anhaben 

also vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf den trails, wir sind von donnserstag - sonntag am campingplatz in limone anzutreffen und starten dann von da unsre touren 

http://www.wetter.de/italien/wetter-limone-sul-garda-1890144/wetterprognose.html


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2013)

So mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Daten:

Neuschneemenge auf 1000 m zwischen 30-50 cm. Auf 2000 knapper Meter. Lawinenwarnstufe über der Baumgrenze 4 von 5. Weitere Wetteraussichten: Mittwoch neue leichte Schneefälle bis 6-700 m. Donnerstag und Freitag ok, in der Früh allerdings um den Gefrierpunkt. Samstag Eintrübung und Sonntag  neues Tiefdruckgebiet mit Schnee anscheinend unter 1000 m.


----------



## gandi85 (19. März 2013)

sind die einschlägigen Wetterdienste im Winter verlässlicher als im Sommer, oder ist das da auch so ne Pokernummer?? 
wir kommen am 28.3. und naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2013)

Es gilt die übliche Regel, alles was über 4 Tage hinausgeht ist Kaffeesatzlesen, unabhängig von welcher Seite die Wetterprognose stammt. Bis zum 28 sind es ja noch 10 Tage hin, da kann man beim besten Willen keine Aussage machen...


----------



## gandi85 (19. März 2013)

dacht Ichs mir doch. Nochmal danke für deine permanenten Wetterupdates, die sind zwar momentan etwas verstörend 
aber auch sehr sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2013)

und wieder ist mehr schnee im Süden geblieben als hier bei uns http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10418121&postcount=259

Aber so wie hier die Sonne runterbrennt wirds wohl nur 3-4 Tage Sonne brauchen, dann is wieder alles weg, wird am See sicher auch so sein.


----------



## jaxxxon (19. März 2013)

An dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank an die locals, allen voran Uncle Ho, für die stets aktuellen Tipps und Einschätzungen.
Doppeldaumen dafür...


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte man die 20 Grad im Moment in der Sonne in Riva auch nicht unterschlagen...


----------



## gandi85 (19. März 2013)

Habs die ganze Zeit geahnt. In wirklichkeit hats bomben Wetter, der uncle hat nur keinen bock auf touris auf den Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessuries (19. März 2013)

haha genau deiner meinung, der hat alle wettekarten europas manipuliert nur dann niemandem auf dem trail ausweichen zu müssen 

nein echt genial dass man hier so LievUpdates bekommt echt nice!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2013)

Aktuel Bilder von heute mittag auf dem Monte Brione:

Überblick auf den Lago:






Monte Baldo Auffahrt:





Pregasina und Ponalestraße:





Mehr Fotos gibt`s in meinem Tourtagebuch: Klick

Es ist recht warm hier unten und gutes Wetter ist für die nächsten Tage auch gemeldet. Morgen geht`s mit richtigen Touren los.


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2013)

Will ja nicht unken, aber morgen ist es nicht so toll... Zunehmend bewölkt mit leichtem Schneefall ab dem späten Vormittag. Schneefallgrenze dabei um die 800 m. Schönwetterfenster Donnerstag und Freitag, Samstag anscheinend schon bewölkt aber noch trocken. Sonntag wieder Schnee.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2013)

Ja, für morgen ist Regen gemeldet. Deshalb werde ich erst mal aus dem Fenster schauen und dann entscheiden, wo es hin geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2013)

Es regnet noch nicht und ich bin extra früh heute morgen los. 

Hier mal die aktuelle Schneelage an der Malga San Giovanni:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10422458&postcount=231


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2013)

Schöne Bilder.

Mittlerweile tropft's...


----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

so lange es nur tropft. Oben wird's schneien nehme ich an??


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2013)

Davon ist bei etwas mehr als 9° in Riva auszugehen... Sieht auch so aus, wenn ich so den Altissimo rauf gucke...

Im übrigen zeichnet sich für Anfang nächster Woche wieder neuer Schneefall bis in die Tallagen ab...


----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

na bestens....
dann such ich mal paar alternativtouren so bis 300hm und weiter unten im Süden raus 

Vorschläge gerne genommen...

hats Gardaland schon auf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2013)

Gardaland durchgehend ab dem 28.03.

Gibt's da nen Bikepark? 

P.S. Bis 500-600 m solltest Du kommen. Mit ein bißchen Sonne zwischendurch sollten auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr drin sein


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2013)

Der 408er bei San Giovanni war nur auf 600 m nur leicht mit Schnee bedeckt. Nach ein paar Metern ließ er sich gut fahren.

Morgen fahr ich mal ne Ledrosee-Runde und evtl. noch Campi/Tennosee und schau mir die Schneelage dort mal an.


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

Sieht so aus, als wenn es heute Nacht noch einmal ein paar Zentimeter ab 8-900 m draufgelegt hat...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

07:30 Uhr: 
Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein am Lago. Es hat die Nacht fast durchgeregnet, aber mehr Schnee hab ich noch nicht entdeckt. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, das es rund um Pregasina weniger Schnee geworden ist. Ich werde die Lage heute mal dort checken.
Das wird heute ein guter Tag!


----------



## Nessuries (21. März 2013)

Jeahhh klingt gut, meint ihr man kommt bis zum passo Nota?


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

Kann ich mir nicht vortellen, dass es ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen geht... 

Bin vorhin am Radweg über den Passo S. Giovanni rüber und da lagen im Schatten noch Schneereste und der ist keine 300 m hoch. Außerdem war leichter Bodenfrost. Solange es auch nachtsüber nicht über null geht, schmilzt der Schnee nur relativ langsam ab. Im Moment ist die Schneegrenze hier in Riva auf Höhe S. Barbara (650 m). 

Für heute und morgen ist Kaiserwetter angesagt mit bis zu 16° Grad, in der Sonne werden sicherlich auch die 20° überschritten. Ab Samstag, gerade richtig zum Wochenende ist es aber schon wieder vorbei damit. Es soll wieder merklich kälter werden, am Sonntag und für Anfang nächster Woche ist wieder Schlechtwetter angesagt, Schneefallgrenze soll dabei zwischen 600 und 800 m liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2013)

Ihr habts aber echt schlimm, die 30cm sind bei uns auf grad mal 10cm zusammengeschmolzen, wenn es heut, freitag und samstag so wird wie vorhergesagt, dann is unterhalb von 1100m wieder alles Schneefrei.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Schlechtwetterfront vom Sonntag/Montag nur Regen bringt.


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

Immer mal die Links der 4 Webcameras anklicken, die ich auf der vorherigen Seite angegeben habe. Da kann man ganz gut nachverfolgen, wie es aktuell aussieht.


----------



## Ghoste (21. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die Schlechtwetterfront vom Sonntag/Montag nur Regen bringt.



Hoffe ich auch, an Ostern solls schließlich im Vinschgau "trocken" sein!!!
Garda schneefrei reicht mir persönlich noch an Pfingsten


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

Nessuries schrieb:


> Jeahhh klingt gut, meint ihr man kommt bis zum passo Nota?



Nein. Aber dazu später mehr. Ledrosee, Pregasina und Bocca Larici gehen, mehr nicht. Ich schreib in meinem Tourtagebuch später meine Erfahrungen von heute.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

So, hier meine heutigen Erfahrungen zu Ledrosee, Presasina und Bocca Larici.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10426708&postcount=236


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

@jmr-biking Hut ab vor soviel Hartnäckigkeit...

Ich würd's morgen mal Richtung Tenno S. Pietro probieren. Ist überwiegend Südlage und sollte so im Großen und Ganzen frei sein. Auch die Trails bis Höhe Kreuz oberhalb von Calvola sollten gehen. Wenn Du Glück hast, sind die weiter oben gelegenen Trail auch schon so gut wie frei. Zumindest hat'es heute Nachmittag von unten soweit danach ausgesehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

Bei Dosso Larici war heute Ende mit meiner Hartnäckigkeit. Das Gestapfe im Schnee kostet zu viel Kraft. Aber ich habe trotzdem noch 2 Sekunden überlegt, ob ich nicht doch noch weiter rauf soll. 
Tenno, Campi usw. hab ich auch noch auf dem Schirm. Die Ecke mach ich am Samstag. Aber morgen will ich mal zu Doss Casina hoch und dann über Dosso de Roveri runter nach Navene. So wie ich das heute von Pregasina aus gesehen habe, könnte die Tour machbar sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. 

Ab Samstag Nacht und Sonntag ist ja wieder Regen angesagt, aber nur leicht. Mal sehen was da so geht. Mo und Di könnte wieder besser werden. Das sind dann meine letzten beiden Tage hier.


----------



## UncleHo (21. März 2013)

Will Dir jetzt nicht den Spaß nehmen, aber Dosso dei Roveri sollte definitiv nicht gehen. Da kommst Du auf über 1.100 m rauf, wenn Du die niedrigere Anfahrt über die Antennen nimmst. Die Forststraße die dann folgt liegt z.T. im Schatten und bekommt erst am Nachmittag Sonne. Der 6'er selber dann durchquert teilweise Lawinenfalllinien, kann also gut sein, dass er teilweise zugeschüttet ist, auch wenn es jetzt nicht so der Winter mit Lawinenabgängen war.
Gehen sollte SdP und 601 ab Höhe Malga Zures eventuell mit Schneefeldern in den schattigen Stellen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2013)

Ja, du hast schon recht. Ich sag, dass ich auch die Befürchtung habe, das es nicht geht. Der 6er wird bestimmt nicht gehen. Ich werds wohl über die Baita della Selva probieren. 601 oder SdP behalte ich mir für die Abfahrt vor, sollte garnichts gehen. Ich hab ja Zeit und kann mich da oben umsehen. 

S.Barabara mit Anaconda oder Mt. Velo FR wäre auch noch so einen Option, die ich im Hinterkopf habe. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.


----------



## UncleHo (22. März 2013)

Also S. Barbara kannste eigentlich auch vergessen. Oben liegt Schnee und auf der Lichtung von der Malga Fiavei, die von Riva aus einzusehen ist, ist es auch noch weiß.
Falls Du die Anfahrt über die normale Straße planst, so ist die nach der Abzweigung zur Agritur Torboli wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt. Mit dem Auto kommt man nicht vorbei, ob es mit dem Bike geht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Alternativen um schneefrei rauf zukommen hast Du sonst nur über S. Tommaso Nago (pervers steile Betonrampe) oder über Loppio die Straße ins Val di Gresta. Allerdings stehst Du dann oben am S. Barbara vermutlich in einer Sackgasse...

Im übrigen ist die Schneegrenze mittlerweile über der S. Barbarakappelle auf der Rocchetta hinaufgewandert so bei 700-750 m. Heute Morgen allerdings nur knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt in Riva und stellenweise Bodenfrost. Im Moment wieder angenehm.
Ab morgen Eintrübung mit etwas Glück sollte es aber noch trocken bleiben. Sonntag kann man eher vergessen, dabei auch noch zurückgehende Temperaturen mit Ostwind so dass Schneefallgrenze anscheinend wieder bis 600-700 m sinkt. Montag anfangs noch schlecht mit Schnee relativ tief liegend. Dann besser, Dienstag eventuell trocken aber anscheinend keine Sonne. Für Mitte der Woche kündigt sich das nächste Tiefdruckgebiet an, Schneefallgrenze dabei noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (22. März 2013)

Wobei es ja für das wochenende vom 29. ab trocken gemeldet hat. 

Ostern ist dieses jahr einfach 2 wochen zu früh.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2013)

UncleHo hat immer recht! 

Meine Erfahrungen von heute im Tourtagebuch: Klick

Muss jetzt aber mal was essen gehen...


----------



## UncleHo (22. März 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> UncleHo hat immer recht! ..



Die Erfahrung unzähliger nasser Füße... die letzten vor 14 Tagen am Pasubio.

Der Trail, den Du da am Altissimo runter bist ist der Traole... ganz nette Alternative zum SdP. 

Also Malga Grassi war abzusehen, das ist ein Schneeloch, wie der Tremalzo...

Das Foto vom Tennosee ist ja schon ziemlich vielversprechend, dass es weiter oben Richtung Rifugio San Pietro gehen könnte. Von Höhe Bastiani bis zum
Rifugio könnte man wieder nasse Füße riskieren. 

Was gehen sollte, wenn Dich Schwierigkeiten nicht abschrecken ist der Trail, der nach der Rampe nach Calvola am Kreuz beim Parplatz rechts von der Straße abgeht. Die bekanntere Variante führt auf einem SAT-Weg nach Calvola. 
In Calvola führt links von der Kirche ein alter Karrenweg weiter nach Tenno, ist markiert am letzten Haus auf der linken Seite.

Alternativ, allerdings mit S3 Stellen. Der unmarkierte Trail, zweigt vom o.g. markierten SAT-Weg am Parkplatz nach ca. 150-200 m links etwas unscheinbar ab. Einige etwas steilere Stellen, teilweise ausgesetzt und zum Teil verblockt. Anspruchsvoll. An einer Abzweigung hält man sich rechts (die Variante links muss ich selber noch testen). An der Abzweigung scheint man schon das Schlimmste hinter sich zu haben, aber es kommen noch ein paar interessantere Stellen. Der Trail mündet, im letzten Stück etwas zugewachsen, auf dem Karrenweg von Calvola kommend, wie oben beschrieben.
Wenn man in Tenno in der Kehre anlangt, kann man dann noch ein paar Trails oberhalb von Tenno mitnehmen. Dazu fährt man in der Kehre links, also nicht die Hauptstraße entlang. Nach ein paar Metern geht es gleich wieder rechts Richtung Tenno um dann auf der linken Seite einen Trail auszumachen, der bergauf führt. Dem folgt man, läßt sich fahren, nach ein paar steileren Stellen über den Dächern von Tenno flacht er bald ab und führt über Wiese am Kamm entlang bevor es rechts dann bergab geht. Einige engere Kehren verlangen etwas mehr ab. Der Trail mündet auf der Straße die bei der Burg von Tenno links Richtung Volta di No' abbiegt. Man kann dann noch den Trail unterhalb der Berg am Wegkreuz Richtung Varone mitnehmen. Wenn man alle Abzweigungen richtig "trifft" kommt man in Varone vor dem ersten Carne Salda Restaurant raus. Vorsichtig an der Stelle, die Treppen münden direkt auf die Staatsstraße! 
Der obere schwierigere Teil bei Calvola ist allerdings bei Näße zu meiden.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2013)

Als ich heute am Tennosee stand, habe ich mir schon überlegt, dass ich morgen wieder hier rauf will. Aber Campi und Malga Grassi hatte ich halt noch auf dem GPS drauf, also bin ich erst dort hin. SdPinza als Abfahrt macht ja auch Spaß. Bin ich mal bei einem Alp-X runter vor Jahren.

Mein Plan für morgen ist also erst mal zu schauen, ob Rif. San Pietro und evtl. noch Calino geht. Deine Trailbeschreibungen ähneln dem, was ich mir grad an GPS-Track angeschaut habe. gardamtb bietet einen _San Pietro Downhill_ als Track an. Der wäre von Calino runter, dann 406 zum Ville de Monte. Über 401 runter zum Castel, und weiter runter nach S Rocco. Bevor ich aber wieder komplett abfahre, versuche ich mich an deine Beschreibungen zu erinnern oder mache mir morgen früh Stichpunkte und schaue mich noch am Tennosee um.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2013)

Sicher dass der track von gardamtb der 406er ist, oder nicht anfangs der unmarkrierte etwas weiter oben der vom 412er abzweigt und erst dann den 406er kreuzt????
sehen aber beide sehr interessant aus, auch von den hm her. 

wie siehts eigentlich etwas weiter nördlich mit den 409ern aus? muss gestehen, in dem eck war ich noch nie.


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2013)

Nachdem es am vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag noch frühlingshaft war, ist mittlerweile wieder der graue Alltag angesagt. 
Seit gestern regnet es wieder mal mehr mal weniger und die Temperaturen sind im einstelligen Bereich auch tagsüber. 
Bis Ende der Woche soll es keine grundlegende Wetteränderung geben.
Die Schneegrenze hat sich dementsprechend nicht wesentlich weiter nach oben zurückgezogen. Nordseitig liegt sie im Moment bei ca. 500-550 m. Erste Schneereste sind auch darunter zu finden. Laut italienischen Freunden liegen am Passo Nota zwischen 30 und 40 cm. 
Im Moment liegt die Schneefallgrenze bei 950 m, soll aber bis Mitte der Woche auf ca. 600 m sinken, bevor sie dann wieder gegen Ende der Woche ansteigt.


----------



## psc1 (25. März 2013)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für die Vorhersage. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass es sich ab Do / Fr bessert.


----------



## emvau (25. März 2013)

Ich würde gerne 4.4.-7.4. runter. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Winter länger geworden sind. Wir waren bis vor einigen Jahren Ende März/Anfang April regelmäßig auf 2000hm und hatten bis auf einzelne Schneefelder oder Lawinenkegel praktisch nie Schnee. Die letzten Jahre war das eher selten möglich.


----------



## NewMaverick (25. März 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Winter länger geworden sind. Wir waren bis vor einigen Jahren Ende März/Anfang April regelmäßig auf 2000hm und hatten bis auf einzelne Schneefelder oder Lawinenkegel praktisch nie Schnee. Die letzten Jahre war das eher selten möglich.


 
Natürlich ist's blöd, wenn man's kaum erwarten kann wieder zu biken, geht mir genau so!
Finde aber nicht, dass die Winter jetzt länger dauern, sondern eher, dass, hier an der Südseite der Alpen, die letzten 4-5 Jahre endlich wieder mal normale und schneereiche Winter waren, mit Ausnahme vom letzten Jahr. Tut der Natur sicher recht gut, ausserdem werden die Bergquellen schön gespeist........
Naja, des Einen Freud, des Anderen Leid..................bin aber überzeugt:
Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (25. März 2013)

Du, wir werden so oder so fahren. Wir haben kinderfrei und ich habe kein Problem damit den Singletrailer zu missbrauchen und da Ski und Skistiefel reinzuschmeissen: Bike&Ski! 

Der Gedanke, dass ich in diesem Winterhalbjahr sowohl in den Herbstferien Skitouren gemacht habe als auch (evenbtuell) gegen Ende der Osterferien eine Skitour am Lago unternehmen werde, ist halt irgendwie komisch. :-D


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2013)

Im Moment sieht's nicht danach aus. Hier hängen gerade die Wolken drin, als wenn es November wäre... Sogar der Brione ist nicht zu erkennen. Und die Bora macht sich auch noch bemerkbar... 4 Grad  
Von Schneeschmelze kann da keine Rede sein. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die ersten Schneeflocken, um das Glück perfekt zu machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2013)

Aber manchmal kann man auch Glück haben. Ich hatte heute echt mit Regen von morgens bis abends gerechnet. Klar, die richtig großen Touren sind definitiv wegen dem Schnee noch nicht drin. So ist ist es doch noch eine schöne Tour geworden..
Als ich heute morgen durch das Tal gefahren bin, hatte ich sogar den Eindruck, dass die Gipfel von gestern auf heute wieder weißer geworden sind. 
Aktuelle Fotos von heute Mittag aus dem Sacra-Tal: Klick


----------



## NewMaverick (25. März 2013)

Eine Skitour am Gardasee ist aber bestimmt keine schlechte Idee! Kenn' mich da zwar total null aus, weiß aber, dass die Gardaseeberge ein beliebtes Ausflugziel für Skitouren im Frühling sind.
Vielleicht gibt's ja auch einen "UncleHo-Winteredition", das wäre dann so etwas in der Richtung.......................


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2013)

Ohne Witz, ich hab tatsächlich in den letzten Tagen Auto`s mit Ski auf dem Dach durch Riva fahren sehen. Also muss es ja irgendwo hier auch Pisten geben. Momentan ist Riva aber eher von Kiddies und deren Eltern bevölkert. Hier findet seit Samstag eine größere Regatta für die Kids statt.


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2013)

@jmr-biking 
Dachte schon Dich irgenwo falsch hingeschickt zu haben, nachdem zwei Tage Funkstille war...
Tja, geschneit hat es heute Nacht sicher, so um die 1.000 m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (25. März 2013)

http://www.seilschaft.it/monte-stivo-gardasee-skitour.htm
mag ich schon lange machen...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Dachte schon Dich irgenwo falsch hingeschickt zu haben, nachdem zwei Tage Funkstille war...



Nene, alles gut. Deine Tipp`s waren klasse, soweit ich sie mir merken konnte.  Die nach Süden ausgerichteten Trails unter 600-700 m lassen sich schon mal gut fahren. 
Ich poste ja nur in meinem Tourtagebuch und will nicht noch andere Threads zuspamen.


----------



## nimraa1 (25. März 2013)

@jmr-biking

hy macht echt Spass dein Tourtagebuch vom Lago zu lesen, da kommt einfach ein Lächeln auf die Lippen .
Finde ich echt klasse Danke dafür.


----------



## moparisti (25. März 2013)

Ich les das Tagebuch von Kamerad Sorgenlos auch seit ein Paar Tagen.. macht echt Spaß


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2013)

Les den thread hier allgemein recht gern, wenn sie halt ned dauernt schreiben würden, dass die woche schlechtes wetter gibt, wärs mein lieblings thread im forum...

Wobei sein tourtagebuch beim planen unserer touren doch schon sehr viel hilft.


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2013)

Ok, werd mich bemühen mich zu bessern und über besseres Wetter zu berichtigen. Allerdings ist das auch nicht der Lago Sonnentread sondern der Schneebericht.
Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass sich der Thread bald von selbst bis mindestens zum nächsten Winter von selbst einstaubt.


----------



## michel33kg (25. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ok, werd mich bemühen mich zu bessern und über besseres Wetter zu berichtigen. Allerdings ist das auch nicht der Lago Sonnentread sondern der Schneebericht.
> Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass sich der Thread bald von selbst bis mindestens zum nächsten Winter von selbst einstaubt.



Du bist der Beste
Und für mich das Orakel vom Lago


----------



## UncleHo (26. März 2013)

Leider schon wieder ein neuer Post notwendig... Neuschnee bis je nach Lage auf 300 m runter, also knapp oberhalb vom Passo S. Giovanni. Am Pass selbst leichter Schneefall, in Nago Schneeregen. 2 Grad.


----------



## tintinMUC (26. März 2013)

heul!


----------



## UncleHo (26. März 2013)

Die bereits herangezogene Kamera bei Brentonico auf 5-600 m:

http://www.pizzeriapineta.com/webcam/cam1.jpg

Hoffe die auch bald einstauben zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2013)

In Riva tröpfelt es leicht. Ich werde mich trotzdem nochmal zum Ledrosee aufmachen und dort aktuelle Bilder machen. 
Heute ist mein letzter Tag hier, morgen geht`s wieder nach Hause in die ebenso kalte Eifel.
Freut mich, dass euch meine Berichte von den letzten Tagen hier gefallen, bzw. geholfen haben. 
Heute abend dann der letzte Bericht zum Out of Eifel - Gardasee Spezial.


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

Hei UncleHo und jmr-biking,

vielen Dank für Eure permanete Aktualisierung der Wetterinfos vor Ort!

Deine Berichte, jmr-biking gefallen sehr.

Wir werden am Donnerstag am Lago eintreffen und uns bemühen eine Schönwetterfront mitzubringen ;-)


----------



## michel33kg (26. März 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hei UncleHo und jmr-biking,
> 
> vielen Dank für Eure permanete Aktualisierung der Wetterinfos vor Ort!
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich,denn wir sind vom 6.4. -10.4. vor Ort ,streng dich mal schön an.


PS: Der Danksagung kann ich mich nur anschliessen,schön das jmr die Touren im Garmin Portal einstellt.


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

wird gemacht ;-)


----------



## fabi.e (26. März 2013)

Wir erreichen Torbole auch am Donnerstag Abend und bleiben bis  Dienstag... hoffentlich fällt nicht alles ins Wasser bzw. in den  Schnee... 
Danke für die tollen Berichte hier! Besser als jeder Wetterbericht!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2013)

So, ich habe fertig. Es freut mich, dass so viele meine Berichte lesen und gut finden. Andererseits informieren sie ja auch zur aktuellen Lage. Aber damit ist jetzt Schluß. Ab jetzt muß UncleHo wieder allein das Wetter vorhersagen.

Und ich denke, dass der Schneelage-Thread noch nicht so schnell eingemottet wird:

Aktuelle Schneelage in Pregasina:  Ja, das Weiße ist Schnee!







Weitere Schnee-Fotos bekommt ihr heute noch im Tourtagebuch. Ich wünsche trotzdem alle bald anreisenden schöne Touren.

*Ach ja, meine Touren im Garmin Portal:* Die sind ja nicht selbst erfunden. Ich habe mir die Touren aus dem Internet gezogen. gps-tour.info, gpsies.de, gardamtb.com und mountaingardabike.com waren meine Quellen.
Bitte meine Touren nur als Anhalt nehmen. Ich habe ja auch hier und da experimentiert und nach der Tour bin ich ja auch noch zwischen Riva und Torbole hin und her gerollt. Alles für den Winterpokal.


----------



## UncleHo (26. März 2013)

Also heute hat es bislang mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag geregnet. Im Moment 3°. Schnee ab ca. 400 m. 

Am Wochenende sprich Sonntags kamen ca. 30-50 cm Neuschnee auf über 1.200 m hinzu. Eine signifikante kontinuierliche Schneedecke ist ab ca. 1000 m vorzufinden. 

Die Schneegrenze im Moment bei Pregasina. Siehe oben jmr-biking war schneller. 

Für morgen ist bewölktes aber trockenes Wetter angesagt. Die Temperaturen bleiben im einstelligen Bereich mit Nachtfrostgefahr.

Am Donnerstag zieht das nächste Regengebiet auf, dass sich auch am Freitag und Samstag bemerkbar machen wird, wobei es anscheinend noch unklar ist, wie stark die Niederschlagsmenge sein wird. Schneefallgrenze ansteigend und nicht mehr ganz so kalt. Ostersonntag scheint im Moment ins Wasser zu fallen.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich! Am Ledrosee war mir ar...kalt! Ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber ich wollte nur noch runter. 

Meine Erfahrungen heute: Klick


----------



## nimraa1 (26. März 2013)

Hmmm,

wo ist denn das Garmin Portal? ich finde das nicht.
Mich würden die Tracks echt interesieren.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *Ach ja, meine Touren im Garmin Portal:* Die sind ja nicht selbst erfunden. Ich habe mir die Touren aus dem Internet gezogen. gps-tour.info, gpsies.de, gardamtb.com und mountaingardabike.com waren meine Quellen.
> Bitte meine Touren nur als Anhalt nehmen. Ich habe ja auch hier und da experimentiert und nach der Tour bin ich ja auch noch zwischen Riva und Torbole hin und her gerollt. Alles für den Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (26. März 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich! Am Ledrosee war mir ar...kalt! Ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber ich wollte nur noch runter.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen heute: Klick



Du bist echt ein harter Hund
Respeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekt


----------



## michel33kg (26. März 2013)

Nennt sich Garmin Connect,Konto eröffnen , dann kannst Du z.B. jmr-biking bei Suche eingeben und siehst ob er beim WP schummelt


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2013)

Ne, ich wohne in der Eifel. Ich kann mit Schnee und sch... Wetter umgehen. 

Alles hart erarbeitete Punkte.  Aber nicht alle meine Touren sind dort online. Auf öffentlichen Portalen (gpsies, gps-tour.info) z.B. poste ich keine Touren mehr.


----------



## michel33kg (26. März 2013)

Da kann ich ja bald zuhause bleiben


----------



## fabi.e (27. März 2013)

Na, gibts schon neue Details von der Wetterfront? Lohnt es sich vllt auf Finale Ligure auszuweichen? :-D


----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2013)

Na ja...

Also Schneegrenze heute morgen, unterhalb Mala Zures, etwas oberhalb von Pregasina und Höhe Tenno. 

Im Moment 4°, stark bewölkt und trocken. Trocken könnte es auch den ganzen Tag bleiben. Temperaturen im einstelligen Bereich. Ob sich die Sonne zeigt ist noch ungewiß.

Morgen zieht das nächste Tiefdruckgebiet ran. Temperaturen sollten den einstelligen Bereich verlassen. Sonne nach wie vor Mangelware. Komplett trocken sollte es bis Dienstag anscheinend an keinem Tag bleiben. Mit Glück verlegt sich der Regen auf die Abend- und Nachtstunden. Schneegrenze dabei erst bis Samstag weit über 1000 m ansteigend, ab Sonntag aber wieder zurückgehend und Ostermontag anscheinend wieder unter 1000m.

Hier mal die Aussichten für Riva:
http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf

In Finale sieht's anscheinend leicht besser aus, aber am Trend ändert sich wenig, ob die 450 km mehr sich da lohnen, lass ich mal im Raum stehen:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-finale-ligure.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2013)

Servus

Eigentlich wollten wir jetzt auch für 10 Tage an den Lago , aber bei den Wetteraussichten lass ich das lieber. 

Wir probieren es eben mal mit der Toskana ( Massa Marittima , Bandite di Scarlino etc. ).
Da sieht es zwar auch nicht viel besser aus , aber bei 10 Tagen Urlaub wird es schon die eine oder andere Tour geben. 
Ausserdem waren wir da noch nie und es gibt dort bestimmt auch gute Weingüter  

An den Lago kann ich immer noch für das eine oder andere lange Wochenende , da es von mir aus dem Allgäu auch nicht so weit ist.


----------



## trhaflhow (27. März 2013)

Wenn ich das so lese, sollte es sich rentieren die Tourenski mitzunehmen.
Stivo hab ich mal vom Camping Zoo aus gemacht. Mtb bis St Barbara dann mit Tourenski weiter

Wie schauen da die Verhältnisse aus Stivo, Altissimo.??
Dieses mal Weicheivariante mit Auto zum Ausgangspunkt


----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, sollte es sich rentieren die Tourenski mitzunehmen.
> Stivo hab ich mal vom Camping Zoo aus gemacht. Mtb bis St Barbara dann mit Tourenski weiter
> 
> Wie schauen da die Verhältnisse aus Stivo, Altissimo.??
> Dieses mal Weicheivariante mit Auto zum Ausgangspunkt



Geht sicher zum Touren in den letzten 24 Stunden sind nochmal um die 10 cm dazu gekommen. Am Stivo und Altissimo müssten wir im Moment bei ca. 2 m sein, wenn es keine Verwehungen gegeben hat. Aufgrund der vorübergehend ansteigenden Temperaturen am Wochenende steigt allerdings die Lawinengefahrstufe von 2 auf 3. Gestern sind im Martelltal 6 Österreicher verschüttet worden, zwei davon konnten nur noch tot geborgen werden. Stivo und Altissimo sind allerdings einigermaßen sicher. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du den Klassiker zum Altissimo kennst. Der geht bei S. Giacomo (oberhalb von Brentonico) über den 422 rauf.


----------



## trhaflhow (27. März 2013)

Super danke.
Am Altissimo hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen, da mussten wir mal wegen Sturm umdrehen. 
Gibt ja abe noch andere Sachen .
Haben hier im Allgäu auch gerade super Schnee, komme gerade von einer Vollmondskitour
Klar Lawinen behalt ich im Auge


----------



## UncleHo (28. März 2013)

Hoher Sonnenschutzfaktor ist anzuraten:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf

Im Moment 6°, geschlossene Wolkendecke bei 7-800 m. Noch trocken, noch...


----------



## jaxxxon (28. März 2013)

Das wird schon. Wir kommen heute abend an und bringen gutes Wetter mit. Versprochen...


----------



## Denzinger (28. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hoher Sonnenschutzfaktor ist anzuraten:
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/pdf/meteo-riva-del-garda.pdf
> 
> Im Moment 6°, geschlossene Wolkendecke bei 7-800 m. Noch trocken, noch...


 

Stimmt, wenn man genügend aufträgt perlt der Regen ab! 

Hoffentlich wird´s Ende April besser!


----------



## UncleHo (28. März 2013)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Das wird schon. Wir kommen heute abend an und bringen gutes Wetter mit. Versprochen...



O.k. Aber ja nicht falsch abbiegen. Ich würd's merken...


----------



## peet182 (28. März 2013)

das gute Wetter habt ihr wohl zu Hause vergessen wir sind auch heute Abend angekommen, morgen wollen wir nach Garda und dort eine Runde fahren - da solls ja zumindest tagsüber halbwegs trocken bleiben....


----------



## UncleHo (29. März 2013)

Was das wohl wieder zu bedeuten hat, wenn einem auf dem Weg in die Arbeit schneebedeckte Autos entgegen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (29. März 2013)

Durchgeregnet von gestern Mittag bis heute Nacht. Schneefallgrenze dabei auf 800 m gesunken. Im Etschtal und Val di Ledro auch deutlich darunter. 

Im Moment in Riva 4° stark bewölkt, trocken, und die Sonnencreme wird bereits zu Schleuderpreisen verscherbelt. 

Heute könnte es wieder mal mit etwas Glück zumindest trocken bleiben. Dafür soll es dann morgen ab der zweiten Tageshälfte um so mehr schütten. Schneefallgrenze dabei vorübergehend auf über 1000 m steigend. 

An der bestehenden Wetterlage sollte sich auch bis mindestens Mitte nächster Woche nichts wesentliches ändern.

P.S. Jetzt hätte ich doch beinahe das Wichtigste vergessen. Hat doch tatsächlich gestern mal für ne knappe halbe Stunde die Sonne rausgeschaut...


----------



## fhmuc (29. März 2013)

Wenn das so weitergeht bringe ich zum Bikefestival meine Tourenski mit. Es gibt ja anscheinend nette Touren am Stivo und Altissimo und oberhalb von 1000m liegt wahrscheinlich noch viel Schnee, oder?


----------



## UncleHo (29. März 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht bringe ich zum Bikefestival meine Tourenski mit. Es gibt ja anscheinend nette Touren am Stivo und Altissimo und oberhalb von 1000m liegt wahrscheinlich noch viel Schnee, oder?



Die Idee hatten andere auch schon...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10445544&postcount=370

Obwohl Anfang Mai ne Skitour wäre schon was Neues... Im letzten Jahr sind wir da schon mal knapp dran vorbeigeschrammt als es am 24.04. 50 cm Neuschnee auf dem Stivo hatte...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. März 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Obwohl Anfang Mai ne Skitour wäre schon was Neues... Im letzten Jahr sind wir da schon mal knapp dran vorbeigeschrammt als es am 24.04. 50 cm Neuschnee auf dem Stivo hatte...


 
Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht witzig - wir sind ab 22.4. für 1 Woche in Riva, und ich will biken und nicht Skifahren! Eigentlich steht der Monte Casale auf dem Programm...


----------



## McNulty (29. März 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht witzig - wir sind ab 22.4. für 1 Woche in Riva, und ich will biken und nicht Skifahren! Eigentlich steht der Monte Casale auf dem Programm...


 
Start in Riva oder Tenno?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2013)

Naja...dann halt im Mai eine Woche shutteln Malga Cassina und Tremosine Kante....^^

Der Golfstrom ist versiegt  ...hier siehts übrigens genauso aus. 
In London soll wohl schönes Wetter sein.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. März 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Start in Riva oder Tenno?


 
Riva eher nicht, wäre ne neue Höchstleistung für die Lahmschnecke, eher Tenno oder Ballino.  Aber wer weiß...


----------



## McNulty (29. März 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Riva eher nicht, wäre ne neue Höchstleistung für die Lahmschnecke, eher Tenno oder Ballino.  Aber wer weiß...


 
Ach CASALE - ich glaube das kalte Wetter hat bei mir ein paar Gehirnzellen gefroren - ich war beim MISONE - klingt ja fast gleich


----------



## fabi.e (29. März 2013)

Also wir waren heute auf dem Monte Brione... das wetter war auf jeden Fall Ok! 
Zum Radfahren auf jeden Fall super!

Die Abfahrt war ziemlich nass und rutschig auf den felsigen Teilen... sonst sehr gut!
Also heute konnte ich gegen das Wetter nichts einwenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2013)

Der neue Lawinenbericht: 
In den letzten 48 Stunden sind bis zu 30-50 cm Neuschnee gefallen. Eine signifikante kontinuierliche Schneedecke ist ab 1000 m vorzufinden. Auf 2000 m erreicht die Schneedecke die 200 cm. Lawinenwarnstufe 3 von 5. Die Daten berücksichtigen nicht das letzte Niederschlagsgebiet, das gestern Nachmitag und heute Nacht durchgezogen ist. Die Schneefallgrenze lag dabei bei um die 1000 m.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2013)

Wenn ich deine Wetterberichte von den letzten Tagen so lese, dann scheine ich ja mächtig Glück gehabt zu haben in meiner Bikewoche.


----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2013)

Tja, wenn man die letzten 2 Wochen resümiert, dann war Dein Aufenthalt sicher in der besseren Hälfte mit den letzten schönen sonnigen Tagen am Donnerstag und Freitag vor einer Woche.

Nur zur Ergänzung, mittlerweile schüttest es wieder aus allen Kübeln und die Temperaturen sind immer noch nicht im zweistelligen Bereich angelangt. Am Mittwoch könnte sich die Sonne mal wieder für längere Zeit blicken lassen...


----------



## Frankentourer (30. März 2013)

Hi Gardasee Kenner,
bin ab Dienstag am Gardasee - bei ab 1000m Höhe mit kontinuierlicher Schneedecke bedeutet das etwa 600m bei Nordexposition? 
Wer kann mir Tipps für anspruchsvolle Trails geben, die ohne Schnee gehen so S2 (können auch S3 Stellen enthalten falls es mal trocken wird)?  Mir fällt da nicht so viel ein, außer Sentiero de la Pace (601 ist nicht mehr viel unten los, Santa Barbara zu hoch)?


----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2013)

Das mit den 600 m Nordlage kann man so nicht generalisieren. Ich denke, dass man selbst auf Nordlage aufgrund des Regens bis auf 700-800 raufkommen sollte. Da muss man im Moment flexibel sein und auch selbst austesten, wie weit man raufkommt. Passo S. Barbara ist im Moment noch nicht drin, sieht man aber auch von selbst, wenn man von Riva raufschaut. 
Was die anspruchsvolleren niedrigeren Sachen anbelangt gibt es schon das eine oder andere (Marmite dei Giganti, Casa della Trota, Trails bei Arco und oberhalb von Tenno gibt's auch einige Sachen, die man dazu zählen könnte.) Wenn man auch mal zum Auto greift, gibt's auch weiter unten am Lago Möglichkeiten oder auch im Etschtal. Bei vielen Sachen muss man sich halt dann auch auskennen, z.B. Zugna, weil es davon keine Beschreibungen oder GPS Tracks gibt oder falls doch dann nur von italienischen Quellen.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

Bike shuttle torbole hatte vorgestern ein aktuelles video vom anaconda auf fb, sind da oben durch ca. 20cm Schnee gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2013)

Na heute lacht mal wieder die Sonne vom Himmel! Ab 1.000-1.200 m hat es nochmal Neuschnee gegeben. Nachdem was es gestern geschüttet hat, könnte da noch einige Zentimeter dazu gekommen sein. Könnte im Winter nicht schöner aussehen. Wie lang die Sonne scheint ist noch ungewiß. Das nächste Tiefdruckgebiet ist im Anmarsch. Schneefallgrenze dabei leicht unter 1000 m angekündigt.


----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2013)

So nach dem letzten heutigen, wenn auch nicht ganz trockenen, Feldversuch, wird's wieder Zeit für das nächste Update:

Erste harmlose Altschneereste in Mulden bei 700 m. Erste unregelmäßig zusammenhängende Schneeflächen bei 850-900 m. Geschlossene Schneedecke ab knapp 1.000 m. 

Die starken Niederschläge von gestern haben bis zu 40 cm Neuschnee ab 1.500-1.600 m gebracht. Auf 2.000 m damit weit über 2 m Schnee.

Weitere Schneefälle ab 700-800 m sind für morgen Abend/Nacht vorausgesagt. Auch im Laufe der nächsten Woche bleibt es unbeständig. Der Schnee unter 1.000 m sollte aber langsam der Vergangenheit angehören, jedenfalls ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass er unter 1.000 m jetzt noch länger liegen bleibt.


----------



## jaxxxon (2. April 2013)

Bin seit gestern wieder zu Hause und muss sagen, dass das Wetter und die Schneelage durchaus in Ordnung waren. Und wenn ich mir grad so durch mein WoZi-Fenster diese graue, trostlose Sch*** anschau, dann waren mir die paar Regenabschnitte, der Dauerregen am Sa und das Gewitter am So, und alles bei akzeptablen Temperaturen zw. 8 und 16 Grad tausendmal lieber als dieses Fiasko da draußen. 

Anbei zwei Impressionen für alle, die noch am Zweifeln sind, ob sie fahren sollten, oder nicht... (beide aufgenommen am Sonntag)


----------



## emvau (2. April 2013)

jaxxxon, hast du Tremosine oder Tignale übernachtet? Ich frage weil ich das auch ganz gerne machen würde. Allerdings nur wenn die Pässe Richtung Valvestino und der Nota einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## UncleHo (2. April 2013)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> und muss sagen, dass das Wetter und die Schneelage durchaus in Ordnung waren. Und wenn ich mir grad so durch mein WoZi-Fenster diese graue, trostlose Sch*** anschau, dann waren mir die paar Regenabschnitte, der Dauerregen am Sa und das Gewitter am So...



Wie war das nochmal mit dem Einäugigen und den Blinden?


----------



## mw01 (2. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Einäugigen und den Blinden?


 
Da war ja die Sonnen auf den Bildern! Dieses gelbe Ding, was am Tage meistens vom Himmel aus die Trails ausleuchtet!?

Die scheints ja wirklich noch zu geben.....


----------



## michel33kg (3. April 2013)

Anreise am Samstag,( Tiefdruckgebiet )


----------



## gandi85 (3. April 2013)

wir waren freitag bis gestern unten, da war auch permanent schlecht gemeldet. Bis auf Samstag konnten wir trotzdem jeden tag fahren.
Der wetterbericht hat eigentlich nie zu hundertprozent gestimmt...


----------



## UncleHo (3. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Der wetterbericht hat eigentlich nie zu hundertprozent gestimmt...



Ja da kann man ein Lied davon singen... Gestern sollte es regnen und es war stocktrocken. Am Sonntag sollte es trocken sein und ich war stocknaß...


----------



## gandi85 (3. April 2013)

manchmal wars auch trocken und 1km weiter ging die welt unter. also nicht entmutigen lassen und dann vor ort anschauen, wo man am besten fährt. 

und außerdem bei trockenen trails kann jeder fahrn
nasse lagotrail sind königsdisziplin diverse blaue flecken inbegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (3. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wir waren freitag bis gestern unten, da war auch permanent schlecht gemeldet. Bis auf Samstag konnten wir trotzdem jeden tag fahren.
> Der wetterbericht hat eigentlich nie zu hundertprozent gestimmt...



Na Dann


----------



## grothauu (3. April 2013)

Vorgestern St. Barbara versucht. Abwärts Schnee bis zum Trailabzweig. Bis dorthin rutschen und schieben. 2 Bikespuren waren vor uns, jetzt sind vier dazu gekommenen .

Tragen uns mit dem Gedanken Freitag St. Giovanni zu testen. Hat die Hütte schon auf und weiß jemand ob die Abfahrt nach Tenno machbar ist?


----------



## grothauu (3. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sollte es trocken sein und ich war stocknaß...



Aber erst nachmittag oder? Da sind wir im Regen vom Ledro runter, die Auffahrt est noch in schönster Sonne. Schnell ein Teller Nudeln und Wetterumsturz.


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

Richtig, war eine Frage des falschen Timings....


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

grothauu schrieb:


> Vorgestern St. Barbara versucht. Abwärts Schnee bis zum Trailabzweig. Bis dorthin rutschen und schieben. 2 Bikespuren waren vor uns, jetzt sind vier dazu gekommenen .
> 
> Tragen uns mit dem Gedanken Freitag St. Giovanni zu testen. Hat die Hütte schon auf und weiß jemand ob die Abfahrt nach Tenno machbar ist?



Also wenn Du Gefallen daran findest zu spuren, dann könnte S. Giovanni Dein Fall sein.
Der hintere Teil von der Strecke, nach dem Rifugio, ist ein Schneeloch und zudem kommt noch relativ wenig Sonne hin. 
Ob das Rifugio unter der Woche schon auf hat, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, zum einen wegen dem Schnee und zum anderen ist einfach noch zu wenig los. Da hat jetzt vor kurzem wieder mal der Pächter gewechselt.


----------



## boarder43 (4. April 2013)

Da hat jetzt vor kurzem wieder mal der Pächter gewechselt.[/quote]

Wann hat den der Pächter gewechselt? Als wir m 1.Nov.2012 da waren, waren drei äußérst hübsche Mädels am bedienen. Sind die schon wieder weg?


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2013)

boarder43 schrieb:


> Da hat jetzt vor kurzem wieder mal der Pächter gewechselt.


 
Wann hat den der Pächter gewechselt? Als wir m 1.Nov.2012 da waren, waren drei äußérst hübsche Mädels am bedienen. Sind die schon wieder weg?[/QUOTE]

Keine Ahnung. Der alte Pächter hieß Corrado (ehemals Hüttenwirt vom Rifugio Pernici) und der neue heißt Stefano (hatte in Dro eine Bäckerei).


----------



## grothauu (5. April 2013)

Waren heute Tremalzo bzw. Ref. Garda und haben damit Regen in Schnee getauscht . Wer vor hat, die alte Straße runter zu fahren, sollte eine Schneefräse mitbringen... 2m liegen da noch. Morgen testen wir Giovanni.  Danke an Uncle Ho für die Infos.


----------



## grothauu (5. April 2013)

Und noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (5. April 2013)

Hihi, Ihr wolltet wohl schon wieder spuren? 
Dauert noch bis das mit dem Spuren klappt...


----------



## Frankentourer (6. April 2013)

Gestern Anaconda gefahren! Nur im flachen Anfangsteil lag so viel Schnee, dass man schieben musste. Der macht aber nur Spaß wenn es wieder abgetrocknet hat. Danach den Coast Trail von oben, da war die Straße das Problem, die letzten 60 Höhenmeter schieben, die Strecke war ok. Glaube der Regen letzte Nacht hat die Lage minimal verbessert.


----------



## grothauu (6. April 2013)

St Giovanni gefahren aber nur bis zum Refugio. Am Abreisetag war keiner mehr für Experimente zu gewinnen. Bis zum Refugio war aber kaum Schnee. Einen Experiment könnte aber Erfolg haben. In St Barbara war auf gleicher Höhe mehr Schnee. Der Empfang war sehr freundlich, wir waren die ersten Gäste heute. Sah nach sehr engagiertem Familienbetrieb aus.1a Essen. Sehr zu empfehlen eine Art Crepe mit Ragu und Spargel.


----------



## mira_culix (7. April 2013)

grothauu schrieb:


> St Giovanni gefahren aber nur bis zum Refugio.


 
also eine reine Asphaltstrassentour rauf und runter? 
die Schneelage auf der schattigen Abfahrt Richtung Tovo könnte anders aussehen, wer weiß was?


----------



## röma (7. April 2013)

ist da eine Hoffnung für den Nachmittag? das sieht ja echt übel aus da draussen.......


----------



## UncleHo (7. April 2013)

röma schrieb:


> ist da eine Hoffnung für den Nachmittag? das sieht ja echt übel aus da draussen.......



Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nimmt für den Nachmittag eher zu als ab. Es sollte allerdings nur leicht regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2013)

um euch n biss zu trösten, in Jenesien schauts ab 1300m so aus





also auch nicht besser als bei euch


----------



## röma (7. April 2013)

plan für morgen?


----------



## UncleHo (7. April 2013)

röma schrieb:


> plan für morgen?



So wie heute, bewölkt mit eventuell leichtem Regen am Nachmittag/Abend.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (11. April 2013)

grothauu schrieb:


> und noch eins:Anhang anzeigen 249161




geil


----------



## fatz (12. April 2013)

hat einer ein update?

danke


----------



## UncleHo (12. April 2013)

Heute ist noch Schlechtwetter angesagt mit Schneefallgrenze bei über 1.600 m liegend. 
Eine kontinuierliche Schneedecke liegt ab 1.300 m. Schneereste ab 1.000 m ca. 
Aufgrund der Schneefälle der vergangenen Tage und Wochen liegt für die Jahreszeit außergewöhnlich viel Schnee ab einer Höhe von 1.500 m, ab der bis zu 80 cm anzutreffen sind. 
Ab morgen ist frühlingshaftes Wetter mit Temperaturen über 20 Grad angesagt, dass auch in der nächsten Woche Bestand haben sollte.


----------



## anda (12. April 2013)

YES!!!
Zum Glück fahr ich morgen runter!!


----------



## fatz (13. April 2013)

merci, ho!

waer cool, wenn du mitte der woche nochmal jemand was hoeren lassen koennte. fahren am freitag.


----------



## UncleHo (17. April 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> merci, ho!
> 
> waer cool, wenn du mitte der woche nochmal jemand was hoeren lassen koennte. fahren am freitag.



Mittwoch is

Also die sommerlichen Temperaturen dieser Tage haben sichtliche Wirkung auf die Schneedecke hinterlassen.
Je nach Lage apert es doch mittlerweile ziemlich aus. So sind z.B. auf dem Grat zwischen Rocchetta und Rifugio Pernici (1.400-1-5.000 m) bereits größere schneefreie Flächen zu erkennen.
Andererseits liegt auf gleichliegender Höhe z.B. Richtung Corno della Paura noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke.
Zu berücksichtigen ist, dass durchaus konsistente Schneereste noch in Schattenlagen auch unter 1.200  1.300 m zu finden sind, die nur zu Fuß gequert werden können.
Die höheren Touren am Lago d.h. Altissimo, Tremalzo, Rifugio Pernici, Casale sind im Moment noch nicht drin oder nur unter gewisser Experimentierfreudigkeit.

Das sommerliche Wetter mit bis zu 27-28 Grad hält wie bereits angekündigt bis einschließlich morgen an. Ab Freitag ist spätestens ab der zweiten Tageshälfte mit einem Wetterumschwung zu rechnen mit starken bis gewitterartigen Regenfällen.
Diese halten auch am Samstag noch an und lassen am Sonntag dann nach. Allerdings ist auch am Sonntag und Montag mit Regenschauern zu rechnen. Die Sonne soll erst zum Dienstag wieder hervorkommen. Der Wetterumschwung ist von einem deutlichen 
Temperaturrückgang begleitet von 28 geht es wieder auf 15 Grad am Samstag zurück, danach wieder leicht ansteigend. Die sommerlichen Temperaturen dieser Tage sind aber erst einmal passe. Die Schneefallgrenze sinkt dabei wieder deutlich unter 2.000 m.
Je nach Prognose sogar bis unter 1.500 m.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (18. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die detalierte Berichterstattung.
Da wir erst das letzte WE geplant haben, hoffe ich noch etwas auf warmen Regen und hohe Temperaturen. Über ein Update wäre ich im Laufe der kommenden Woche Dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. April 2013)

im moment:
regen ja, warm naja


----------



## UncleHo (23. April 2013)

Hier ein paar "geklaute" Bilder vom Tremalzo vom Sonntag.http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showpost.php?p=6336307&postcount=94


----------



## kasteller (23. April 2013)

Danke für die Bilder!

Das wird eng für meine Tour. Plane so um den 2. Mai herum meine letztjährige abgebrochene Tour (Wetterumschwung am Tremalzo) 
nachzuholen.

Wir haben geplant von Vesio aus zum Nota, Tremalzo, Sent. 222,
Bocca di Fobia, Nota, Rocetta, Pregasina, Riva ..... 

Hoffen wir mal auf ein paar Tage Schönes Wetter, damit es dem Schnee an den Kragen geht!


----------



## Dirkinho (24. April 2013)

Wetter für nächste Woche scheint ja auch ehr durchwachsen zu sein mit Temperaturen unter 20° - tolle Wurst. Als wenn unser Winter nicht schon beschissen genug gewesen wäre.


----------



## UncleHo (24. April 2013)

Also wenn es Dich tröstet, morgen soll es wieder sommerlich sein mit 27 Grad. 
Aber dann geht's schon wieder bergab... 
WE eher mies. Montag ok, Dienstag wieder schlechter, so im Moment die Tendenz zumindest...


----------



## Dirkinho (24. April 2013)

ja, habe ich gesehen. Denke ab Samstag wird man für die Woche mehr Gewissheit haben.


----------



## fatz (25. April 2013)

das hab ich letztes wochenende auch gedacht. dann haben sie das schoene wetter jeden tag weiter verschoben.
von sonntag auf dienstag. zwei touren bei regen. fast wie daheim. egal, bis freitag sollt's noch halten.


----------



## Anselm_X (25. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hier ein paar "geklaute" Bilder vom Tremalzo vom Sonntag.http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showpost.php?p=6336307&postcount=94



Wow, im Vergleich zum April letzten Jahres liegt ja da so gut wie nix mehr...


----------



## UncleHo (25. April 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Wow, im Vergleich zum April letzten Jahres liegt ja da so gut wie nix mehr...



Na ja es hatte aber auch letztes Jahr genau vor dem 25.April nochmals ziemlich stark geschneit gehabt, deshalb hat man da nur bedingt einen Vergleich zum letzten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. April 2013)

Kann ja noch werden ^^ ist ja noch nicht 25.4.


----------



## Dirkinho (25. April 2013)

bei mir schon oder welches Datum ist bei euch?


----------



## UncleHo (25. April 2013)

Na ja bei heute knapp 26 Grad wird das wohl nichts mehr. 
Über den Wetterbericht der nächsten Woche, zumindest für Anfang der Woche, will ich jetzt lieber kein Wort verlieren....


----------



## Dirkinho (25. April 2013)

Wohl wahr. Hoffentlich irren die sich mal wieder


----------



## powderJO (26. April 2013)

der trick ist: man  darf kein wort über schlechtes wetter verlieren und muss einfach fest daran glauben, dass es gut wird. funktioniert immer. also, alle zusammen jetzt: kein wort mehr übers wetter.


----------



## Dirkinho (26. April 2013)

Ab Mitte der Woche siehts doch wieder ganz gut aus. Und jetzt Ruhe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimraa1 (27. April 2013)

Hallo taufe den Thred von Schneelage auf Regenlage um 
Sind seit gestern am Lago und es regnet und regnet, sind auf dem Campingplatz Monte Brione, die umliegenden Berge sind gar nicht zu sehen, selbst der Brione der vor meiner Nase liegt ist zur hälfte in der tiefhängenden Wolkendecke untergegangen.
An alle zuhause, im Moment verpasst ihr hier gar nichts


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2013)

nimraa1 schrieb:


> Hallo taufe den Thred von Schneelage auf Regenlage um
> Sind seit gestern am Lago und es regnet und regnet, sind auf dem Campingplatz Monte Brione, die umliegenden Berge sind gar nicht zu sehen, selbst der Brione der vor meiner Nase liegt ist zur hälfte in der tiefhängenden Wolkendecke untergegangen.
> An alle zuhause, im Moment verpasst ihr hier gar nichts



Am Mittwoch wird es vorübergehend besser...


----------



## Dirkinho (27. April 2013)

Ab Mittwoch bis zum Wochenende sieht's dich ganz gut aus! Dienstag geht's vermutlich shoppen nach Verona. Legen wir den Ruhetag halt an den urlaubsanfang


----------



## mw01 (27. April 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch wird es vorübergehend besser...


 
Das "VORÜBERGEHEND" haben wir mal schön überlesen.

Nein im ernst, die Regensachen wollen jetzt am Saisonanfang eh auf "Dichtheit" geprüft werden....


----------



## UncleHo (28. April 2013)

Bocca Trat immer noch nicht schneefrei. Schnee ab Malga Trat.


----------



## rumag (29. April 2013)

Wie sieht es den aktuell mit Schnee auf dem Tremalzo und dem Altissimo aus? Ich habe vor am kommenden Mittwoch und Donnerstag die beiden Touren zu fahren.


----------



## UncleHo (29. April 2013)

Beides ist nicht schneefrei. Altissimo würd ich als nicht machbar einstufen und Tremalzo ist nur unter der Bedingung machbar, dass Dir bewußt ist durch den Schnee stapfen zu müssen (sicher zwischen den beiden Tunnels und Nähe Scheiteltunnel.)


----------



## rumag (29. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann wird diese Woche nichts mit Gardasee...


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Könnte mir jemand die schneelage am Tremalzo und Monte Baldo aktuell sagen? Wir sind ab 8.5 am Gardasee und würden gerne den Tremalzo (mit Shuttle) und den Monte Baldo machen, wäre das möglich? 
Etwas durch den Schnee stapfen am Tremalzo gehört im Frühjahr ja dazu! 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2013)

Tremalzo ist kein Problem, aktuell gibt es einzelne Schneefelder, die man bequem überklettern kann (Stand 2.5.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Vielen dank für die Antwort! Da wird die Vorfreude gleich nochmal größer!


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Mai 2013)

Schneeupdate:

Oben auf dem Gipfel des Tremalzo liegen aktuell ca. 80cm Schnee.
Auf 1.300hm lagen gestern noch ca. 10cm.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (28. Mai 2013)

geht das zeug denn nie weg....

Ich will endlich Sommer


----------



## UncleHo (7. Oktober 2013)

Letzter Eintrag 28.05....

Neuer Eintrag 07.10.

Kurzer Sommer heuer...

Von Donnerstag auf Freitag ist mit Schneefal bis unter 1.500 m zu rechnen. Im Moment ist die Schneefallgrenze auf über 1.200 m vorausgesagt.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Oktober 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Letzter Eintrag 28.05....
> 
> Neuer Eintrag 07.10.
> 
> ...



Wo hast du den den her? Bei Ilmeteo und dem Bozener Wetterdienst hab ich das nicht gefunden.

Letzten Mittwoch am Caplone bei 5m Sicht, Regen und schei** Kälte hat mir schon gereicht


----------



## UncleHo (7. Oktober 2013)

"Wetterbericht für die Provinz Trient
Veröffentilicht am Montag 07 Oktober 2013 h 13
Heute und in den kommenden Tagen herrschen bei bewölktem Himmel oder bewölkt, auch mit Eigenschaften sonnigen höchstwahrscheinlich am Mittwoch, und mit verstreuten regen und intermittierende Natur. Zwischen Donnerstag und Freitag Morgen erwartet verbreitet Niederschlag und intensiver mit Schneefall oberhalb von 1200 m ungefähr." (Den "Google Translation Knopf" haben die vorher schon alleine gedrückt gehabt.)


Hier noch die Regen- bzw. Schneewahrscheinlichkeit mit interessanter Schneefallgrenze:

http://www.meteotrentino.it/bollettini/probabilistico_it.aspx


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2013)

Im südlichen Alpenraum kommt am Donnerstag ne ordentliche Kaltfront die für Südtirol Schnee bis auf 1000m runter bringen soll, oberhalb von 2000m soll es bis 1m schneien, Temperatur sinkt um 10-15°, so die Prognosen von heut in der Früh.
Ob es dann wirklich schneit und wieviel ist unsicher, sicher ist nur, die Temperaturen wandern ordentlich in den Keller.


----------



## UncleHo (11. Oktober 2013)

6 Grad, aber schneefrei geblieben auch über 2000 m.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hattet ihr nochmal Glück, bei mir hats bis auf 800m runtergeschneit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh man, das geht ja wieder los :-(


----------



## UncleHo (12. Oktober 2013)

Schnee bis 1.400 m. Auf 2.000 m stellenweise bis  zu 70 cm Neuschnee.


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Oktober 2013)

Ups, da hat's ja mehr als im Allgäu. Aber dafür kan er bei uns weiter runter
Kannst du Donnerstag bitte nochmal ne aktuelle Schneelage einstellen.
Mein neues Bike will schneefrei fahren
Danke


----------



## UncleHo (16. Oktober 2013)

Sieht jetzt schon wieder ganz gut aus am Lago. Gestern war es noch leicht weiß Richtung Bocca di Trat, heute Morgen war alles schon weg. Da bis 24° vorausgesagt sind für die zweite Wochenhälfte, wird der Rest wohl auch noch verschwinden.


----------



## boarder43 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo UncleHo
Mal ne Frage zur aktuellen Schneelage am Lago. Wir wollen von 30.10 bis 03.11 nochmal an den Lago fahren. Unter anderem ist auch die Tour Cadria-Vies oberhalb vom Ledrosee geplant. Die geht ja bis auf fast 2000 M hoch. Wetter soll nach Langzeitprognose ganz gut werden. Liegt noch Schnee oder ist er wieder weg?
Danke 
Grüße aus dem Frankenland


----------



## UncleHo (25. Oktober 2013)

Alles wieder weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewMaverick (15. November 2013)

Hi @UncleHo!
Wollte morgen kurz an den Lago, bei uns hier schneits gerade bis auf 1.500 runter. Glaubst du Monte Gazza ist machbar, bzw. sinnvol? Sonst fahren wir halt the Skull oder den Dosso dei Roveri oder so. Oder hättest du sonst nen Tip?
Danke dir, NM


----------



## UncleHo (15. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Hi @UncleHo!
> Wollte morgen kurz an den Lago, bei uns hier schneits gerade bis auf 1.500 runter. Glaubst du Monte Gazza ist machbar, bzw. sinnvol? Sonst fahren wir halt the Skull oder den Dosso dei Roveri oder so. Oder hättest du sonst nen Tip?
> Danke dir, NM



Schwer zu sagen. Die Wolkendecke hing bis vorhin ziemlich tief drin. Es hat zwar wie vorhergesagt geregnet, aber die Menge war nicht so dramatisch. 
Die Schneefallgrenze lag dabei ganz unterschiedlich hoch. Am Altissimo ist es ab Höhe Rifugio Malga Campei weiß, am Stivo deutlich darüber, Zugna scheint gar nichts zu liegen, Col Santo ab 1.500 ca., Richtung Folgaria aber anscheinend deutlich tiefer. Gazza könnte grenzwertig werden, Skull und Dosso gehen sicherlich, wobei im Skull sicher viel nasses Laub liegt, damit ziemlich rutschige Angelegenheit.
Tip: Malga Vallestré - Pianaura - Maestra - Arco. Auffahrt entweder über Arco - Massone - Troiana (Forstpiste) oder über Drena - Malga Campo (Asphalt). Sollte Dir gefallen...
Wird halt auch viel Laub liegen, im unteren Teil auf Fels, dann sicher auch rutschig... Dauert halt etwas länger als Dosso und Skull, da es vor allem höher raufgeht... Sollte aber schneefrei sein....


----------



## NewMaverick (15. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Die Wolkendecke hing bis vorhin ziemlich tief drin. Es hat zwar wie vorhergesagt geregnet, aber die Menge war nicht so dramatisch.
> Die Schneefallgrenze lag dabei ganz unterschiedlich hoch. Am Altissimo ist es ab Höhe Rifugio Malga Campei weiß, am Stivo deutlich darüber, Zugna scheint gar nichts zu liegen, Col Santo ab 1.500 ca., Richtung Folgaria aber anscheinend deutlich tiefer. Gazza könnte grenzwertig werden, Skull und Dosso gehen sicherlich, wobei im Skull sicher viel nasses Laub liegt, damit ziemlich rutschige Angelegenheit.
> Tip: Malga Vallestré - Pianaura - Maestra - Arco. Auffahrt entweder über Arco - Massone - Troiana (Forstpiste) oder über Drena - Malga Campo (Asphalt). Sollte Dir gefallen...
> Wird halt auch viel Laub liegen, im unteren Teil auf Fels, dann sicher auch rutschig... Dauert halt etwas länger als Dosso und Skull, da es vor allem höher raufgeht... Sollte aber schneefrei sein....



Super, danke dir für deine Tips! Dass der Skull schön rutschig sein wird, habe ich nicht bedacht. Ist somit gestrichen. Maestra habe ich mal zu Fuss gemacht, klingt gut............werde ich mir gleich auf der Karte anschauen. Allerdings wäre Zugna auch nicht schlecht, war ich noch nie........
Mal schauen was es wird. Ich lass dich dann wissen.
Grüsse NM


----------



## NewMaverick (18. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Die Wolkendecke hing bis vorhin ziemlich tief drin. Es hat zwar wie vorhergesagt geregnet, aber die Menge war nicht so dramatisch......Zugna scheint gar nichts zu liegen.........


 
Hi Uncle,
wir sind dann auf den Monte Zugna rauf und den 115 runter. War stark!
Mit deiner Einschätzung lagst du - wie nicht anders zu erwarten  - wieder mal richtig. Bis zur Malga Zugna schneefrei, die letzten 250Hm bis zum Monte 5cm Schnee, alles halb so wild.
Der 115 echt geil, allerdings -wie von dir prophezeit- saurutschig, weniger wegen des Laubes, vielmehr wegen des schön abgerundeten und jetzt superschlüpfrigen Gardasseegesteins.
Grüsse NM


----------



## UncleHo (19. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Hi Uncle,
> wir sind dann auf den Monte Zugna rauf und den 115 runter. War stark!
> Mit deiner Einschätzung lagst du - wie nicht anders zu erwarten  - wieder mal richtig. Bis zur Malga Zugna schneefrei, die letzten 250Hm bis zum Monte 5cm Schnee, alles halb so wild.



Seid Ihr von ganz oben, sprich von der Wasserzisterne und den anderen Kriegsresten los? Da geht ein ziemlich unscheinbarer Abzweig am ehemaligen Feldlazarett rechts durch die Latschen ab...



NewMaverick schrieb:


> Der 115 echt geil, allerdings -wie von dir prophezeit- saurutschig, weniger wegen des Laubes, vielmehr wegen des schön abgerundeten und jetzt superschlüpfrigen Gardasseegesteins.
> Grüsse NM



Im unteren Drittel muss man's laufen lassen, wenn's feucht und schlüpfrig ist. Solange es die Handgelenke aushalten...


----------



## NewMaverick (19. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Seid Ihr von ganz oben, sprich von der Wasserzisterne und den anderen Kriegsresten los? Da geht ein ziemlich unscheinbarer Abzweig am ehemaligen Feldlazarett rechts durch die Latschen ab...
> 
> 
> 
> Im unteren Drittel muss man's laufen lassen, wenn's feucht und schlüpfrig ist. Solange es die Handgelenke aushalten...


 
Nein, wir sind erst an der Malga Zugna in den Trail rein. Ich hatte auf der 4Land Karte die Variante gesehen, wir wollten aber bei unserem ersten Zugna-Besuch und im Schnee nicht gleich experimentieren.

Es wurde immer mehr zu einem Tanz auf rohen Eiern, Betätigung der Vorderbremse war tabu. Das lag sicherlich *nur* an der miesen Performance meiner Maxxis Ardent Bereifung (hat mir übrigens @_Boardi05_ aufgeschwätzt........). Das nächste Mal mit obererer Variante und Fat Albert.......

Btw, Gardamtb ( http://www.gardamtb.com/itinerari-All-mountain-Monte%20Zugna-1060-0-0.html )fährt an der letzten Forststrasse, statt dem 115 zu folgen, ca. 2km auf dieser Ri. Norden und biegt erst dann nach Marco runter, über Stufen solls da gehen. Kennst du den Teil? Empfehlenswert?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

Hast aber leider nicht auf mich gehört, vorne Minion und hinten Ardent, aber nee, du hast vorn und hinten Ardent...


----------



## NewMaverick (19. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hast aber leider nicht auf mich gehört, vorne Minion und hinten Ardent, aber nee, du hast vorn und hinten Ardent...


 
.....Ardent waren im Angebot


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> .....Ardent waren im Angebot



:Facepalm: ....

Oje oje oje, da hilft dann wohl nix, aber nun haste es gelernt, hör auf den alten Boardi!


----------



## UncleHo (19. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> .....Ardent waren im Angebot


 
Oh je jetzt keine Reifendiskussion.... Rutschig bleibt's ohnehin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (19. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Btw, Gardamtb ( http://www.gardamtb.com/itinerari-All-mountain-Monte%20Zugna-1060-0-0.html )fährt an der letzten Forststrasse, statt dem 115 zu folgen, ca. 2km auf dieser Ri. Norden und biegt erst dann nach Marco runter, über Stufen solls da gehen. Kennst du den Teil? Empfehlenswert?



Also am 115 kann man mehrere Varianten rumprobieren. Ich wäre ja bei der Nässe ne komplett andere Geschichte gefahren. 115 nur am Anfang, dann Sentiero delle Trincee, Sentiero della Pace, Malga Tof und dann auf nicht weiter bezeichneten Wegelein bis zur Strada degli Artiglieri.... überwiegend Waldboden, bei weitem nicht so rutschig... Nächstes Mal kann man sich ja absprechen...  

Zurück zum 115. Die Variante von Gardamtb hat eigentlich nichts mit dem 115'er zu tun. Ist ein eigenständiger Trail und nennt sich Direttissima di Marco... Der Name sagt schon alles. Bei Nässe auch kein Vergnügen, mit einigen etwas höheren Drops drin... Die Direttissima kann man auch von weiter oben anfahren. Geht bei den Monti di Marco los, da wo auch der o.g. Sentiero delle Trincee vorbeiführt. Halte die Direttissima subjektiv für schwieriger als den 115'er.

Varianten 115: Bei der 1. Forststraße (auf Openstreetmap mit Pozza dei Foi bezeichnet) geht nach ein paar Metern rechts ein Waldtrail ab und man überspringt den etwas grobschottrigen Abschnitt vom 115'er zwischen erster und zweiter Forststraße. Die Variante auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil, dass man bei der 2. Forststraße direkt gegenüber von der Fortsetzung des 115'er rauskommt. Man spart sich also das Stück Anfahrtsweg auf der 2 Forststraße. 

Eine andere Variante hat man noch auf der 3. Fortstraße. Hier geht der 115'er ja etwas verblockt los, mit den etwas kniffligen Anfangsmetern auf dem abgerutschten Trail. Die Stelle kann man auch umfahren, wenn man links auf der Forststraße in südlicher Richtung weiterfährt. Hier geht dann nach ein paar hundert Metern fast am Ende der Forstpiste rechts ein Trail ab, der dann wieder weiter unten auf den 115'er zurückführt. 

Auf der OSM sind noch ein paar andere Trails eingezeichnet, die oberhalb von Serravalle entlangführen. Sind alles alte italienische Militärsteige und Mulattieras. Zum testen... P.S. Auch in der Regel als Wintertestgelände geeignet...


----------



## NewMaverick (19. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ........Nächstes Mal kann man sich ja absprechen...
> 
> Zum testen... P.S. Auch in der Regel als Wintertestgelände geeignet...


 
Zweiteres klingt gut, ersteres wird gerne gemacht!

(Bestell nur mal kurz den Fat Albert *duckundweg*..................)


----------



## mumelter (20. November 2013)

Hallo UncleHo... ich klink mich mal kurz ein, um nach einer Zusatz Info zu fragen... bei der Malga Zugna geht Richtung Matassone der 118er runter... ist dieser Trail was gescheites? Bist du diesen Weg schon mal gefahren? Schaut von den Höhenlinien etwas steiler und vielleicht auch technischer aus. Wenn NewMaverick schon nochmals mit FatAlbert auf den Monte Zugna will, könnten wir (ich war sein Hintermann bei dieser Tour) dieses mal doch in diese Richtung abfahren...


----------



## UncleHo (21. November 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo UncleHo... ich klink mich mal kurz ein, um nach einer Zusatz Info zu fragen... bei der Malga Zugna geht Richtung Matassone der 118er runter... ist dieser Trail was gescheites? Bist du diesen Weg schon mal gefahren? Schaut von den Höhenlinien etwas steiler und vielleicht auch technischer aus. Wenn NewMaverick schon nochmals mit FatAlbert auf den Monte Zugna will, könnten wir (ich war sein Hintermann bei dieser Tour) dieses mal doch in diese Richtung abfahren...


118'er nach Matassone kann man fahren, wenn man da noch nur runter ist, es gibt aber insgesamt gesehen Besseres am Zugna, wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht da rauf zu kurbeln.

Am Anfang muss man nach dem Rifugio kurz schieben, da man auf die Bergkante rauf muss, die zum Vallarsa abfällt. Im folgenden Abschnitt ist der Trail dann sehr ausgesetzt, allerdings mit schöner Aussicht auf Pasubio und das Vallarsa. Hier sollte man wirklich fahrsicher sein, da es doch ziemlich in die Tiefe geht. Gesteigert wird dieser Abschnitt noch durch einige Spitzkehren, bei denen man nur mit Hinterradversetzen rum kommt. Ist man einmal in diesem Abschnitt abgestiegen, hat man aufgrund der Steilheit Mühe wieder in den Sattel zu kommen. Nach diesem Abschnitt, der ca. die Hälfte des 118'er ausmacht, geht es ohne weitere größere Schwierigkeiten auf der ehemaligen Mulattiera nach Matassone. In diesem Bereich geht es durch Wald und im Trail liegt dementsprechend viel Laub unter dem sich auch der eine oder andere Brocken befindet.
In Matassone muss man dann auf der SP Richtung Rovereto weiter. Wenn man Lust hat, kann man sich noch die Überreste der alten Stellungsanlagen aus dem 1. WK in Matassone ansehen, die für Besichtigungen vom Schutt und Verwuchs sauber gemacht wurden. An der Stelle wollte die k.u.k. Armee ein Panzerwerk errichten, die Arbeiten waren aber bei Ausbruch des Krieges nur rudimentär vorangetrieben worden. Der Abstecher lohnt sich aber, wenn man sich dafür interessiert. 

Auf der SP Richtung Rovereto geht es dann nochmals leicht bergauf bis Foppiano. Kurz nach dem Ort geht ein Trail rechts etwas unscheinbar von der Straße Richtung Albaredo ab. In Albaredo, das man auch über die SP erreicht, hat man die Wahl, entweder man fährt direkt auf Trail Richtung Sich/Lombardi ab und dann über Porte di Trambileno wieder auf Trails bis in die Altstadt von Rovereto oder man kurbelt in Albaredo keine 5 Minuten auf der Zugnastraße wieder rauf und fährt dann nach der ersten Kurve, bevor die Zugnastraße in südlicher Richtung abbiegt auf Trails Richtung Strada degli Artiglieri, Ossario oder Campana dei Caduti ab. Da gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, die sich z.T. auch kombinieren lassen mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad. In der Regel und grossteils aber einfach (S1). 

Alle Varianten, wie auch die Abzweige in Foppiano und Albaredo Richtung Sich sind auf der OSM eingezeichnet.


----------



## mumelter (21. November 2013)

Hallo UncleHo... Danke für die ausführliche Informationen,Beschreibun und TrailTipps... Das liest sich ja gut an... Da gibt es für das frühe Frühjahr ja einiges zu tun... Heuer wird es nichts mehr, da dies die Schattenseite des Berges ist...  DANKE NOCHMALS Markus


----------



## NewMaverick (21. November 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ......Im folgenden Abschnitt ist der Trail dann sehr ausgesetzt, allerdings mit schöner Aussicht auf Pasubio und das Vallarsa. Hier sollte man wirklich fahrsicher sein, da es doch ziemlich in die Tiefe geht. *Gesteigert wird dieser Abschnitt noch durch einige Spitzkehren*, bei denen man nur mit Hinterradversetzen rum kommt. *Ist man einmal in diesem Abschnitt abgestiegen, hat man aufgrund der Steilheit Mühe wieder in den Sattel zu kommen*. Nach diesem Abschnitt, der ca. die Hälfte des 118'er ausmacht........


 


mumelter schrieb:


> ...Das liest sich ja gut an...


  @mumelter: Ah ja, so etwas hört sich bei dir also gut an , mir hat eigentlich bereits der Blick vom Zugna runter ins Vallarsa genügt.....


----------



## Boardi05 (21. November 2013)

War ja klar dass es dem Mumelter in den Fingern kribbelt wenn er so was liest


----------



## UncleHo (21. November 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Hallo UncleHo... Danke für die ausführliche Informationen,Beschreibun und TrailTipps... Das liest sich ja gut an... Da gibt es für das frühe Frühjahr ja einiges zu tun... Heuer wird es nichts mehr, da dies die Schattenseite des Berges ist...


Njein... Die Trails von Albaredo rund um die Corno Calda lassen sich auch im Winter fahren, sofern es nicht bis ins Tal runter schneit (Winterspielplatz... 
Was Gelegenheit gibt zum Thema des Threads. Von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag hat es bis auf 1.500 m ca. geschneit. Die Schneefallgrenze ist dabei heute Nacht nochmals bis auf ca. 1.000 m gesunken, war aber im Laufe des Tages wieder weg. Mit weiteren Niederschlägen ist bis einschließlich Samstag zu rechnen. Schneefallgrenze dabei deutlich unter 1.000 m sinkend.


----------



## mumelter (21. November 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> @mumelter: Ah ja, so etwas hört sich bei dir also gut an , mir hat eigentlich bereits der Blick vom Zugna runter ins Vallarsa genügt.....



He NewMaverick... da wo wir hinunter gekuckt haben, kann man das Bike nur runterwerfen... und nur nicht verzweifeln... wir werden dich schön langsam an steileres Terrain gewöhnen... das wird dir dann auch gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (21. November 2013)

ok, trails von albaredo runter, ich kenn nur die schotterpiste richtung dinosaurierspuren vorbei an dem Steinpilz. Was ich beim hochkurbeln von rovereto über die Teerstraße gesehen hab, hat mich da nicht besonders gereizt. Ich muss dich wohl doch mal bissl ausquetschen vor unserem nächsten urlaub.


----------



## NewMaverick (13. Dezember 2013)

@UncleHo

Hi Uncle,
wie schaut's denn zur Zeit schnee- und temperaturmässig aus?
Bei uns in Bozen ist's bis auf 1.700 total schneefrei und zudem thermische Inversion. Schei$$e für die Skigebiete, gut für die Biker.

Wäre z.B. ein Monte Gazza machbar? Und sinnvoll?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Dezember 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> @UncleHo
> 
> Hi Uncle,
> wie schaut's denn zur Zeit schnee- und temperaturmässig aus?
> ...



Du meinst am Donnerstag?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Dezember 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Du meinst am Donnerstag?



Haste mal wieder frei und kommst zum lago?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Dezember 2013)

Was soll ich denn am Lago bei Minusgraden?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Dezember 2013)

Achge, minusgrade haben wir hier schon seit wochen nur in den tälern, am berg sind plusgrade angesagt, teils sogar zweistellig.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewMaverick (13. Dezember 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Haste mal wieder frei und kommst zum lago?



Schau, frag lieber nicht, was Sunday & Kuka.Berlin wieder vorhaben. Die sind IMMER AM BIKEN!!!! EINE HIMMELSCHREIENDE UNGERECHTIGKEIT!!!!



sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Du meinst am Donnerstag?



Sunday, du böse. SEHR sehr böse!!!
Und nein, den Monte Gazza fahr ich nächste Woche jeden Tag, ausser am Donnerstag, sorry Kleines


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Dezember 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Schau, frag lieber nicht, was Sunday & Kuka.Berlin wieder vorhaben. Die sind IMMER AM BIKEN!!!! EINE HIMMELSCHREIENDE UNGERECHTIGKEIT!!!!



Ungerecht??? WER???? ICH?????? NEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!



NewMaverick schrieb:


> Sunday, du böse. SEHR sehr böse!!!
> Und nein, den Monte Gazza fahr ich nächste Woche jeden Tag, ausser am Donnerstag, sorry Kleines



Du bist böse


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ja so isses mit dem Sonntagsfahrer, einmal in der Woche isser am Gardameer biken gibt aber nie bescheid weil er die Trails für sich allein haben will   

 @NewMaverick und ich müssen uns mit drei klapprigen Seilbahnen rund um Bozen zufriedegeben, TOTALE UNGERECHTIGKEIT


----------



## NewMaverick (13. Dezember 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @_NewMaverick_ und ich müssen uns mit drei klapprigen Seilbahnen rund um Bozen zufriedegeben, TOTALE UNGERECHTIGKEIT



Genau,


----------



## UncleHo (13. Dezember 2013)

Viel zu kalt zum Biken. Nur 150 km diese Woche geschafft... Ach so es ist erst Freitag.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Dezember 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Viel zu kalt zum Biken. Nur 150 km diese Woche geschafft... Ach so es ist erst Freitag.



Ich noch weniger, Du Tiefstapler - 120km


----------



## NewMaverick (13. Dezember 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Viel zu kalt zum Biken............



Aber Uncle, ist doch eh wärmer als in deiner Heimat. Aber ich könnte dir das nächste mal ein Paar dicke warme Sarner Stricksocken mitbringen


----------



## UncleHo (13. Dezember 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> @UncleHo
> 
> Hi Uncle,
> wie schaut's denn zur Zeit schnee- und temperaturmässig aus?
> ...



Hier sieht's ähnlich aus. Ob Monte Gazza geht kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Richtung Paganella scheint aber etwas Schnee zu liegen... Auffahrt von Margone rauf (steil) und dann auf dem 602'er ab. Ganz netter Trail. Der sollte gehen.  Geht knapp über 1.500 m rauf.  Das Queren von Andalo wird sicherlich nicht gehen, da die Schotterstraße von Andalo rauf im Wintet ne Skipiste ist. Auch zeitmäßig würde es knapp werden, außer Du hast einen Nightride vor.


----------



## UncleHo (13. Dezember 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Aber Uncle, ist doch eh wärmer als in deiner Heimat. Aber ich könnte dir das nächste mal ein Paar dicke warme Sarner Stricksocken mitbringen



Meine Fussbekleidung ist der Tages- und Jahreszeit angepasst. D.h. bei -5 um 7 Uhr früh ins Büro mit Sportsocken, Winterwollstrümpfen drüber und als Außenhaut Windstopper. So 45-50 Minuten hält die Schicht, danach kriecht die Kälte langsam rein...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Dezember 2013)

Da kann ich die Northwave Artic empfehlen - die halten bis -15 Grad runter und das länger als die 45-50min...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (14. Dezember 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Da kann ich die Northwave Artic empfehlen - die halten bis -15 Grad runter und das länger als die 45-50min...



-15 hört sich dann doch eher nach nördlich des Brenners an...


----------



## NewMaverick (16. Dezember 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hier sieht's ähnlich aus. Ob Monte Gazza geht kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Richtung Paganella scheint aber etwas Schnee zu liegen... Auffahrt von Margone rauf (steil) und dann auf dem 602'er ab. Ganz netter Trail. Der sollte gehen. Geht knapp über 1.500 m rauf. Das Queren von Andalo wird sicherlich nicht gehen, da die Schotterstraße von Andalo rauf im Wintet ne Skipiste ist. Auch zeitmäßig würde es knapp werden, außer Du hast einen Nightride vor.


 
Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen! Danke jedenfalls für deine Einschätzung!


----------



## UncleHo (16. Januar 2014)

Nachdem der Thread so vor sich hin vegetiert, ne kurze Zwischenbilanz bzgl. Schneelage diesen Winter:

Bislang war der Winter im Schnitt relativ warm. So zeigte sich der Dezember als der wärmste seit 1934. Auch im Januar setzt sich dieser Trend fort.

Was den Niederschlag betrifft, kam dieser bislang auf relativ wenige konzentrierte Tage runter, dann allerdings ziemlich heftig.

Das hatte bislang zur Folge, dass die Schneegrenze hier am Lago und im gesamten südlichen Trentino relativ hoch liegt. In der Regel um die 1.200/1.300 m. Bis zu diesen Höhen liegt relativ wenig bzw. je nach Lage überhaupt kein Schnee. Darüber allerdings türmt es sich dann.  Auf 2.000 m zwischen 120-150 cm. In den nächsten Tagen ziehen wieder Tiefdruckgebiete durch, wobei die Schneefallgrenze anfangs von 800 m schnell wieder auf über 1.000-1.200 m steigen wird.


----------



## Fricko (16. Januar 2014)

Servus UncleHo, wahrscheinlich hat dich solange keiner mehr gefragt, weil`s bei uns auch so warm ist.
Liebe Grüße und bis bald - wir melden uns schon rechtzeitig alle wieder bei dir ;-)))


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Januar 2014)

Ihr glücklichen, hier hat es bis ins Tal runtergeschneit am Dienstag, gut 5-10cm sinds in Bozen geworden, auf 1000m liegen zwischen 20-30cm. Schon interessant wie unterschiedlich das ganze ist, sind ja nur ca 80km ausnander.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. Januar 2014)

Berlin hat es ja jetzt auch erwischt, wir liegen auf 56m


----------



## UncleHo (22. Januar 2014)

56 m ü.d.M. oder 56 m u.d.M. ? Falls es überhaupt ne Rolle spielt..


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sundaydrive+r (28. Januar 2014)

Nicht Venedig, BERLIN  und jetzt haben wir noch mehr von dem Zeug  2 Snowrides hab ich schon hinter mir 



UncleHo schrieb:


> 56 m ü.d.M. oder 56 m u.d.M. ? Falls es überhaupt ne Rolle spielt..
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## UncleHo (28. Januar 2014)

Kein Schnee, aber schon 1.200 m rauf & runter die Woche und 70 km Strecke... Trails in exzellentem Zustand. Vergangenes Wochenende fast frühlingshaft mit Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich, erste Primeln blühen bereits.  Donnerstag/Freitag eventuell Schnee wird aber wohl nicht alt werden, am Wochenende ist Scirocco angesagt...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (28. Januar 2014)

Das wirft jetzt die Skiurlaubplanungen ganz schön durcheinander...


----------



## UncleHo (12. Februar 2014)

So, weil's anscheinend Leute gibt, denen es langsam in den Beinen kribbelt, der aktuelle Schneelagenbericht:

Auch im Februar hat sich an der tendenziellen Entwicklung dieses  Winters nichts geändert: zu warm und zu nass. 
Die Schneefallgrenze lag dabei selten unter 500 m und nur gelegentlich unter 1000 m. D.h. konkret im Moment Schneefallgrenze bei knapp 1000 m (Höhe Malga Palaer, Doss Casina usw.). 
Bis 1.100-1.200 m sind die Mengen noch überschaubar 20-30 cm. Danach kommt's aber dafür ziemlich dicke...
auf 1.500 m sind es je nach Lage zwischen 100-150 cm, auf 2000 m zwischen 200 und 350 cm. Lawinenwarnstufe liegt bei 3, Lawinen bzw. Schneebretter sind bereits abgegangen am Stivo, Altissimo, Corno di Pichea (alle von Riva mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen). Am Wochenende ist mit weiteren geringfügigeren Neuschneemengen ab 1.200 m zu rechnen.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (14. Februar 2014)

@UncleHo: vielen Dank für die Infos. Weisst Du, ob die Asphalt-Auffahrt zum Monte Tremalzo geräumt ist?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## UncleHo (14. Februar 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> @UncleHo: vielen Dank für die Infos. Weisst Du, ob die Asphalt-Auffahrt zum Monte Tremalzo geräumt ist?
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße



Bin zwar in letzter Zeit da nicht rauf, die wird aber in der Regel geräumt. Man muss aber mit Schneeresten rechnen, insbesondere in den letzten  Kehren vor dem Rifugio Garibaldi. Mit dem Auto und Winterausrüstung kein Problem. Mit dem Bike könnte es hackelig werden...


----------



## UncleHo (14. Februar 2014)

Gestern kamen nochmal 10-20 cm Neuschnee auf 2000 m dazu. Heute Kaiserwetter. Morgen Eintrübung, ab Sonntag bis Montag wieder stärkerer Niederschlag, dabei Schneefallgrenze anfangs ziemlich hoch bei 1.800 m, dann auf 1.000 m sinkend. Lawinewanstufe von 3 auf 4 steigend.

Bislang sind am Rifugio Marchetti (2012 m / Stivo) diesen Winter fast 8 m an Schnee heruntergekommen (exakt 760 cm ohne die Zentimenter von gestern berücksichtigend). Liegen tun im Augenblick 4 m.


----------



## UncleHo (25. Februar 2014)

Wieder mal Zeit für den nächsten Eintrag...


Schneelage im Großen und Ganzen nach wie vor unverändert. Schneegrenze je nach Lage zwischen 1.000 und 1.200 m liegend.
Letzter Schneefall am vergangenen Freitag/Samstag mit 20-30 cm ab 1.000 m. Die letzten Tage sehr frühlingshaft mit großen Temperaturschwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht.
Ab morgen ist wieder mit leichten Schneefällen über 1.000 m zu rechnen, die gegen Ende der Woche (Freitag/Samstag) wohl intensiver ausfallen.


Noch ein paar Infos zum Verlauf des bisherigen Winters im Trentino. Bislang hat es an 30 Tagen geschneit. Ab 1.500 m liegt überdurchschnittlich viel Schnee, in den Hochlagen bis zu 10 m.
Die Lawinentätigkeit war dementsprechend extrem in diesem Winter u.a. auch mit durchaus großen Lawinenabgängen, wie sie nur alle Jahre vorkommen.
Inwieweit die abgegangenen Lawinen die Trails beschädigt bzw. weggerissen haben, lässt sich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
In der Vergangenheit waren am Lago insbesondere die Trails zwischen Rocchetta und Rifugio Pernici immer wieder von Lawinen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Auch der Dosso dei Roveri quert mehrmals Lawinenrillen, ist also durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass hier der Trail verschüttet bzw. weggerissen wurde.
Von Lawinen bzw. von den Schneemassen wurden auch Schutzhütten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (Rifugio Agostini – Brenta, Stettiner Hütte am Eisjöchl teilweise durch Lawinenabgang weggerissen). Auch hier ist noch kein Gesamtüberblick möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2014)

10m sind aber schon n bissl viel, die kommen doch nur in Talkesseln zusammen wo der Wind den Schnee reinträgt, oder?. Die Lawinenstation mit dem meisten Schnee zeigt bei uns in Südtirol grad mal 253cm, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es bei euch 4 mal so viel gschneit hat.


----------



## jedy (25. Februar 2014)

Die 253cm kann man doch auch nicht mit den von UncleHo angegeben 10m vergleichen. Das eine ist die gefallene Neuschneemenge über die Saison weg und das andere ist die Schneemenge, die nach Umwandlung / Schmelze etc. an der von dir angegebenen Station derzeit noch liegt.

Dort werden sicherlich auch mehr als 253cm Schnee gefallen sein seit letztem Herbst ...


----------



## UncleHo (25. Februar 2014)

Mehr als den aktuellen Höchsstand von 253 cm in Südtirol können wir hier im Süden schon bieten.  
Der liegt im Moment bei 526 cm. Viel interessanter sind aber die Meßwerte, die in Bikehöhen bzw. -gegenden liegen: Viote Monte Bondone 1490 m 162 cm, Passo Pian delle Fugazze (Pasubio) 1.170 m 57 cm, Rifugio Zugna 1620 m 128 cm, Tremalzo 1560 m 143 cm. http://www.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/dygraph/graph/elenco-staz-neve.aspx?ID=235


----------



## gandi85 (25. Februar 2014)

So lange der Zugna bis Ostern abtaut ist mir der Rest wurscht


----------



## UncleHo (2. März 2014)

So das nächste Tief scheint erstmal durch zu sei...
Die Schneefallgrenze lag je nach Lage zwischen 400 und 800 m und die  Neuschneemengen ab 1.000 m zwischen 40 und 60 cm. Messstation Tremalzo (auf Höhe Rifugio Garibaldi gelegen) im Moment bei 184 cm. Rifugio Zugna 190 cm, Viote (Mt. Bondone) 213 cm. Lawinenwarnstufe 4 von 5. Nächste Niederschläge für Montag/Dienstag vorausgesagt.


----------



## CC. (3. März 2014)

Danke für die Meldungen. Hatte mich schon gefragt....
Hier auf der Alpennordseite ist schon fast Blümchenwetter. Zumindest bin ich schon trockene Trails über 1000m gefahren


----------



## UncleHo (4. März 2014)

Nachtrag zum letzten Update... Schneehöhe Rifugio Stivo nach letzten Schneefällen 5 m (Höhe obere Fensterrahmen im ersten Stock. Eingang nur durch Schneetunnel zu erreichen).


----------



## fabi.e (18. März 2014)

Stimmen eigentlich die guten Wetterberichte vom Lago aktuell? Sonne und 22 °C ?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Stimmen eigentlich die guten Wetterberichte vom Lago aktuell? Sonne und 22 °C ?



kommt hin, aber am WE kommt wieder Schnee


----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2014)

Also im Moment ist es überall besser als direkt am See. Im Etschtal kommen die Temperaturen von über 22° und mehr hin. Am Lago war und ist es um einiges kühler, so maximal 16-17° und extrem dunstig, mit Wind fühlt  sich das dann auch noch kälter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2014)

Bozen seit 3 tagen 25° zu mittag, aber ab morgen kommt ne kältewelle, am sonntag solls 15-20° weniger werden und schnee is wieder im anmarsch. 

Isses am Lago wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## UncleHo (18. März 2014)

Im Vergleich zu Euch oben in Bozen oder bei mir zu Hause ist es direkt am Lago geradezu ungemütlich. Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt und mit den hohen Temperaturen hat die Ora wieder eingesetzt und dadurch ist es wirklich deutlich kühler. Aber ist eh Wurscht, ab Freitag Abend regnet's bzw. schneit's wieder.


----------



## fabi.e (18. März 2014)

Danke für den Wetterbericht... dann hoffe ich mal, dass es ein paar Meter weiter südlich, Finale Ligure nicht so doll erwischt.. Brechen nämlich am Samstag auf für eine Woche...


----------



## UncleHo (20. März 2014)

So rechtzeitig zum Wochenende geht die seit drei Wochen anhaltende frühlingshafte Schönwetterphase erstmal vorbei. Trotz der für die  Jahreszeit überdurchschnittlich hohen Temperaturen hat sich an der allgemeinen Schneelage so viel geändert wie man vielleicht erwarten würde. Ab 1.000 m ist nach wie vor mit Schnee zu rechnen. Insbesondere in schattigen Nordlagen sind durchaus noch größere und signifikantere Schneefelder vorzufinden (Lawinenkegel teilweise auch deutlich darunter). Auf Südhängen liegt die Schneegrenze zwischen 1.200 und 1.500 m. Überdurchschnittlich viel Schnee liegt immer noch über 1.800 m. Ab Samstag ist mit deutlich kälterem und unbeständigerem Wetter zu rechnen. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt dabei Samstags bei 1.800-1.500 m, Sonntag zwischen 1.500-1.200 und Montag zwischen 1.000 und 800 m. Mit bedeutenderen Schneemengen ist vor allem Sonntags zu rechnen.


----------



## UncleHo (22. März 2014)

Nachtrag zum letzten Post:
Laut Wetterbericht sind ab heute Nachmittag bis einschließlich morgen Abend mit durchaus konsistenten (80-100 cm) Neuschneemengen  ab 1.600-1.800 m zu rechnen.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. März 2014)

Verdammt, schneits bei euch mal wieder viel mehr...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## uwero (23. März 2014)

Geht der Ps. Tremalzo eigentlich schon oder liegt dort noch Schnee?


----------



## UncleHo (23. März 2014)

Nicht vor Ende April, so wie eigentlich jedes Jahr. Im Moment sind  am Rifugio Garibaldi (fast 400 m unter dem Tremalzotunnel) noch ca. 1,5 m.... Heute kam sicher noch was dazu, auf jedenfall ist es wieder eisig. Am Freitag Nachmittag noch knapp über 20°, heute Nachmittag knapp über 6°.... im Etschtal.


----------



## UncleHo (24. März 2014)

Schneegrenze aktuell nach dem Wetterchen von gestern:   Höhe Malga Palaer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. März 2014)

Wie ist denn nach den paar Tagen Sonne aus mit der Schneegrenze? Hat sich da schon einiges getan oder eher wenig?  Danke!


----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2014)

Nichts wesentliches. Schneegrenze bei 1.000 m in Nordlage. Ab 1.400-500 tiefster Winter. Temperaturen langsam wieder ansteigend. Vor zwei Tagen noch leichter Bodenfrost bis fast an den See runter.


----------



## culoduro (27. März 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nichts wesentliches. Schneegrenze bei 1.000 m in Nordlage. Ab 1.400-500 tiefster Winter. Temperaturen langsam wieder ansteigend. Vor zwei Tagen noch leichter Bodenfrost bis fast an den See runter.



Danke Dir!

und in Südlage? überlegen gerade, ob im Vinschgau mehr geht auf dem Sonnenberg, oder doch lieber mal wieder an den Lago, wo wir 2 Jahre nicht waren...


----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie weit Du rauf willst, es ist Ende März, es war ein auf der Alpensüdseite extrem schneereicher Winter von daher muss man flexibel sein.	  War heute beruflich in den Dolomiten (Wolkenstein) da waren es heute Morgen -8 und auf den Dächern lag noch fast ein 1 m Schnee und das ist keine 1.600 m hoch. Auf 2.000 m liegen auch am Lago noch zwischen 2,5 und 3 m.


----------



## culoduro (27. März 2014)

Naja, ich rechne mit 1000-1300m je nach Exposition, das reicht mir schon bei dem Wetter...
Danke!


----------



## UncleHo (27. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Naja, ich rechne mit 1000-1300m je nach Exposition, das reicht mir schon bei dem Wetter...
> Danke!


Das ist eine realistische Einschätzung. 1300 kann schon grenzwertig werden. Aber wenn Du vom Brenner runter kommen solltest, kannst  Du Dir bei schönem Wetter schon während der Fahrt eh leicht ein Bild machen, wie es aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (31. März 2014)

Ledros See- Passo Guil- Pregasina ging ohne jede Probleme, ebenso Troiana - Monte Velo Freeride.


----------



## Galleg2002 (4. April 2014)

Gibts neuigkeiten zur schneelage ?


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2014)

Aktuelle Daten der automatischen Messstationen:
Tremalzo 1560 m (Rifugio Garibaldi) 97 cm
Rifugio Zugna (1620 m) 76 cm

Generell ab 1.400 m Ski und Rodel nach wie vor gut bis sehr gut.

Webcam Polsa bei Corno della Paura:
http://www.brentonicoski.com/it/utility/webcam.asp#pretty/2/


----------



## gandi85 (4. April 2014)

Ja, Zugna nur noch 76 cm 

Da geht noch was bis Ostern haha


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ja, Zugna nur noch 76 cm
> 
> Da geht noch was bis Ostern haha



Bis Höhe Monti di Marc - Sentiero delle Trincee geht's bereits.


----------



## Galleg2002 (8. April 2014)

Gibts was neues von der schneelage, in 3 tagen gehts los


----------



## UncleHo (8. April 2014)

Je nach Lage apert es langsam aus, aber je kompakter der Schnee jetzt ist, um so länger zieht es sich hin.

Wenn man so um sich sieht hat sich Richtung Altissimo z.B. nicht viel getan. Auch die Meßhöhen am Tremalzo gehen nur ganz langsam runter:

http://www.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/dygraph/graph/grafico-neve.aspx?id=232&STAZ=T0354

Auch Richtung Corno della Paura hat sich jetzt nur minimal was geändert (Achtung, nicht alle Webcams werden sind aktualisiert):

http://www.brentonicoski.com/it/utility/webcam.asp#pretty/3/

Bis 1.400 m sollte es aber soweit fast überall gehen.


----------



## Freeerider81 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

wie schaut es denn aktuell am Gardasee aus? ist der Tremalzo an Ostern machbar? Ein Paar schneefelder tun mir nicht weh. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info!


----------



## UncleHo (15. April 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schaut es denn aktuell am Gardasee aus? ist der Tremalzo an Ostern machbar? Ein Paar schneefelder tun mir nicht weh.
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info!


 
Für Ostern wohl kaum, nicht vor Ende April/Anfang Mai:
Schneehöhe aktuell Höhe Rifugio Garibaldi, 300 m unter dem Tremalzotunnel:
http://www.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/dygraph/graph/grafico-neve.aspx?id=232&STAZ=T0354

Zum Wochenende wohl sogar Neuschnee bis unterhalb 1.800 m möglich.


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2014)

Lies hier im Thread die letzte Seite, dann findest Du das selber raus.

Minimale Eigeninitiative muss schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (15. April 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Für Ostern wohl kaum, nicht vor Ende April/Anfang Mai:
> Schneehöhe aktuell Höhe Rifugio Garibaldi, 300 m unter dem Tremalzotunnel:
> http://www.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/dygraph/graph/grafico-neve.aspx?id=232&STAZ=T0354
> 
> Zum Wochenende wohl sogar Neuschnee bis unterhalb 1.800 m möglich.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## donadi (23. April 2014)

Gibt es eine Chance Tremalzo und Baldo/Altissimo zum Bike Festival zu fahren? Vielen Dank!
Übrignes klasse die Informationen aus erster Hand! Danke Danke UncleHo!


----------



## UncleHo (23. April 2014)

Hm gute Frage! 
Also Altissimo sieht nicht gut aus. Ab Monte Varagna ist der noch ziemlich weiß, geradezu winterlich. Auf der Ostseite liegen ab Höhe Cima Campo (Malga Campo) noch Schnee. Der 650'er ist sicherlich noch nicht frei, ob die Querung von Graziani zum Campei schon geht ist fraglich. Campei selbst ist bereits schneefrei 
Tremalzo sieht von unten auch noch ziemlich weiß aus. Also frei ist der sicherlich nicht, ob er schon geht und ob das Sinn macht, insbesondere auf der stark eingeschneiten Ostseite (bei den Tunnels) steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## sipaq (23. April 2014)

Wenn man auf den von UncleHo immer geposteten Meteotrentino-Link schaut sieht man ja, dass auf ca. 1550m Höhe am Tremalzo immer noch ca. 30cm Schnee liegen. Und da ja wie Du immer wieder schreibst gerne auch nochmal Schnee in den höheren Lagen um 1800m fällt, wird das mit dem Tremalzo wohl eher nix werden. Außer man hat wasserdichte Schuhe und nix dagegen auch mal ein paar Meter durch den Schnee zu stapfen.


----------



## donadi (23. April 2014)

Wasserdichte Schuhe - Check
Gamaschen - Check
Durch den Schnee Stampfen - Check

Mit Schaufel Tunnel freibuddeln - no go


----------



## UncleHo (24. April 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Mit Schaufel Tunnel freibuddeln


Laut Stimmen im ital. Forum sieht's am zweiten Tunnel ganz danach aus... Und wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat, dann besteht durchaus die Chance auf Nachschub für Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. April 2014)

*Alpensüdseite und Engadin*
Auf diesem Wetterbericht vertraue ich bei meinen AX und Ausfahrten südlich des Alpenhauptkamm.

Am Samstag Gemisch aus Sonne und Wolken, am Nachmittag vor allem über den Tessiner Bergen lokale Schauer und Gewitter. Im Tessin um 22 Grad warm, im Engadin 14 bis 18 Grad. Am Sonntag und wahrscheinlich auch am Montag stark bewölkt und kräftiger Niederschlag. *Schnee bis* *rund 1600 Meter.* Am Dienstag mit Nordwind wieder freundlicher. Im Tessin noch 15 Grad. Im Unterengadin 12 und im Oberengadin 8 Grad. Ab Dienstag wieder wärmer.


----------



## donadi (25. April 2014)

Die haben alle keine Ahnung - UncleHo ist meine Wetterfee!


----------



## donadi (27. April 2014)

Wir sind jetzt seid gestern am Lago. Heute St. Barbara gefahren. Es regnet wie sau aber nicht mal Ansätze von schnee auf 1200m. Wenn es morgen auch noch so regnet (wahrscheinlich), dann mache ich mit dem auto eine Sondierungsfahrt zum Tremalzo hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2014)

Kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen, die "kritischen" Stellen liegen alle auf der Ostseite zwischen den Tunnels...
Im italienischen Forum hat sich bereits jemand bemüht und sondiert und ein paar Fotos gemacht... Das sieht z.T. ziemlich haarig aus.
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?p=6988353#post6988353


----------



## donadi (27. April 2014)

Komme leider ohne Anmeldung nicht an das Bild.


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2014)

Mal rumgebastelt, hoffe man sieht was...


----------



## donadi (27. April 2014)

Danke.

Sieht grenzwertig aus. Ist der Biker durch genommen? Von wann ist das bild?


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2014)

Nein, der hat's sein lassen. Ist vom Nota rauf. Man kann auch gut erkennen, dass danach noch Schnee auf der Trasse liegt. Hätte nicht  viel Sinn gemacht... Bilder sind vom Freitag Nachmittag.


----------



## donadi (27. April 2014)

Ist er vom nota gekommen? Wir würden vom Rifugo Garda aus kommen. Bis zum nota würden wir uns schon durch kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ist vom Nota rauf.


Denke dass war so gemeint. 
Laut seinem Post hat er vor dem Tunnel kurz ein Schneefeld queren müssen. War aber easy. Im Tunnel ist wohl einiges vom Gewölbe heruntergekommen. Licht von Vorteil. Danach hat er noch bis zur Kehre rüber getragen. Auch danach wäre es laut seiner Aussage nicht fahrbar gewesen, soweit er Einblick hatte. Völlig nebulös ist dann der Teil auf der anderen Bergseite. Ganz frei sollte der auch noch nicht sein. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es da oben heute Nacht sogar schneien könnte.


----------



## dre (27. April 2014)

...O.K. Tremalzo habe ich mir im Mai immer geschenkt, aber auch sonst ist des Wetter am Lago ja aktuell nicht wirklich einladend. Wie sieht es denn mit den Vorhersagen aus? Muss ich mir für´s Ende der kommenden Woche noch eine neue Regenhose kaufen?


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, wie es gegen Ende der Woche wird. Morgen wohl Totalausfall. Dienstag Vormittag soll es aufklaren. Es soll aber weiterhin unbeständig sein und Regenschauer sind anscheinend auch für die restliche Woche nicht auszuschließen. Genaueres lässt sich vor Mitte der Woche eh nicht sagen.


----------



## dre (27. April 2014)

... schiet Wetter gleich schiet egal. Ich freu mich total, bei jedem Wetter, mal wieder ein paar Runden bei euch drehen zu dürfen.

Und die Pizza 
... und das Eis 
... und der Vino 
... und die Trails 
... und auch sonst so


----------



## rumag (30. April 2014)

Wie sieht es aktuell mit dem Wetter aus?


----------



## UncleHo (30. April 2014)

Na ja...


----------



## rumag (30. April 2014)

Danke für die Info. Sieht nicht wirklich toll aus. Und die Wetterprognosen sind auch nicht vielversprechend. Wird wohl nix mit Gardasee.... :-(


----------



## UncleHo (30. April 2014)

Gut nur morgen und am Sonntag.


----------



## donadi (30. April 2014)

Und gestern. 

Momentan regnet es wie sau.


----------



## UncleHo (30. April 2014)

Na ja sieh's positiv. Dann wäscht es eben den Restschnee am Tremalzo schneller weg...  @donadi Hast jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter erkundet, wie es auf der anderen Seite am Rifugio Garda bis zum Tunnel mit Restschnee aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (30. April 2014)

Wir shutteln gleich hoch bis zum rifugio garda und versuchen es. Heute abends wissen wir dann mehr. Ich werde dokumentieren.


----------



## UncleHo (30. April 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Wir shutteln gleich hoch bis zum rifugio garda und versuchen es. Heute abends wissen wir dann mehr. Ich werde dokumentieren.


Wenn ich das Niederschlagsradar angucke, könnte es mal kurzfristig sogar zu regnen aufhören, dürfte allerdings nicht ewig anhalten.


----------



## donadi (30. April 2014)

Also - wir sind durchgekommen. Aber es ist schon verdammt viel Schnee oben. Der erste Tunel aus Richtung Rifugio Garda ist ordentlich zugeschneit. Der Weg zwischen den zwei Tunneln ist ok da Bergab, aber zugeschneit. Man muss mit vielen Tragepassagen rechnen. Wir haben vom Rifugio Garda bis zum zweiten Tunnel 70 Minuten gebraucht. Anstrengend.....
Man läuft sehr viel auf den schrägen Schneehaufen. Was drunter ist weiss man nicht genau. Im Grunde ist das ein recht gefährlich.			  
     



 

 

 

 

 Auf der anderen Seite vom zweiten Tunnel ist dann eine komplett andere Welt. Die Sonne scheint und Blumen wachsen


----------



## peter1966 (1. Mai 2014)

Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen ....Coooool


----------



## UncleHo (1. Mai 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Also - wir sind durchgekommen. Aber es ist schon verdammt viel Schnee oben. Der erste Tunel aus Richtung Rifugio Garda ist ordentlich zugeschneit. Der Weg zwischen den zwei Tunneln ist ok da Bergab, aber zugeschneit. Man muss mit vielen Tragepassagen rechnen. Wir haben vom Rifugio Garda bis zum zweiten Tunnel 70 Minuten gebraucht. Anstrengend.....
> Man läuft sehr viel auf den schrägen Schneehaufen. Was drunter ist weiss man nicht genau. Im Grunde ist das ein recht gefährlich.



Und das auch noch bei dem Wetterchen gestern... Obwohl es am Nachmittag auch mal nicht geregnet hat.
Na ja erstaunlich ist, dass da in einer Woche nicht wirklich so viel passiert ist. Denke das wird sicher noch bis Mitte Mai dauern, bis es Sinn macht. Ab Sonntag scheint's dann wieder sonniger und wärmer für die nächste Woche.
Jetzt aber rauf auf's Bike, Tag nutzen, Sonne scheint, etwas frisch im Moment noch (8°), weil morgen kann man's schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (1. Mai 2014)

S**T!
Am 08. gehts los. Is von daheim zwar bloß drei Stunden weg der Lago, aber für den Tremalzo ists wohl noch bissi früh. ZEFIX 

Aber schöne Bilder.


----------



## der Racho (3. Mai 2014)

Bin heute vom Ledro See über den Tremalzo gefahren; kann man jetzt machen. Vom Restaurant zum 1. Tunnel ca. 30 Minuten gebraucht. Vom 1. bis zum 2. Tunnel etwas weniger; der Schnee hält sich in Grenzen meiner Meinung nach.

Nach dem 2. Tunnel kann man wie gewohnt fahren.

Also, es lohnt sich


----------



## Maledivo (3. Mai 2014)

Das ist schon positiv! In 10 Tagen wollte ich diese Route fahren (Große Tremalzo-Route). Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Zipfi1977 (11. Mai 2014)

Soooo!

Wieder zurück vom Lago. Was gibts zum Tremalzo zu sagen... Schnee. Zwischen Pass und zweitem Tunnel eigentlich nur.






Mal ein kurzes Video. Durch den Tunnel am Pass oben muss man klettern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (11. Mai 2014)

Sieht also aus wie letzte Woche. Aber warum scheint die Sonne? Ich muss was falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## UncleHo (11. Mai 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Sieht also aus wie letzte Woche. Aber warum scheint die Sonne? Ich muss was falsch gemacht haben.


Und Deine von letzter Woche sahen so aus, wie die Bilder aus dem ital. Forum die Woche zuvor... 
Zieht sich heuer wie Kaugummi. 

P.S. Das einzige was diese Woche wirklich besser war, war eindeutig das Wetter. Null Regen und warm, gestern sogar um die 27°...


----------



## Hofbiker (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe dann hatte ich heute trotz leichtem Schneefall schönere Übergänge im Arlberg Gebiet gesehen.
Blick von Warth zum Schrofenpass!


----------



## Denzinger (13. Mai 2014)

Geht eigentlich schon Bocca di Trat, oder ist da noch nicht dran zu denken. Wenn ich mir die Tremalzo Bilder so ansehe


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich schon Bocca di Trat, oder ist da noch nicht dran zu denken. Wenn ich mir die Tremalzo Bilder so ansehe


Die Bocca di Trat geht schon seit einiger Zeit.  Liegt ja auch gut 200 m tiefer.


----------



## Denzinger (13. Mai 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Bocca di Trat geht schon seit einiger Zeit.  Liegt ja auch gut 200 m tiefer.


Danke Uncle dann werden wir das nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (13. Mai 2014)

Vor zwei Wochen gab es noch vereinzelte Schneefelder und eine Schiebe/Trage Passage. Bilder kann ich heute Abend nachliefern.

Hier die Bilder vom 1. Mai 2014 / Bocca di Trat:
Bei Campi nach dem kurzen Anstieg zur Adrenalina ging ein ordentlicher Bach runter. War witzig wie die ganzen CC Schuh Fahrer da durchgestöckelt sind. Hatte was von Italians next Topmoppel


----------



## cantuccini (13. Mai 2014)

1) Hat wer Infos wie es bzgl. Schneelage am Baldo bzw. auf den Abfahrten nach Malcesine aussieht? Prada de Ventrar etc.?
2) Nachdem das Rifugio Nino Pernici erreichbar ist müßte auch die Querung zur Bocca Saval (100Hm höher) und somit der 454er fahrbar sein??? Oder besser die steile Rampe via Campi zur Bocca Giumella und Dromae hoch? (zur Zeit)
3) Hat wer Infos wie es bzgl. Schneelage am Altissimo, bei der Variante wo die Bocca Poltrae (1831m) der höchste Punkt ist aussieht (beim Ende Schotter nicht zum Gipfel sondern über den Wiesenweg zum gegenüberliegenden Hang) Die Abfahrt am 650er ist hier das Ziel.
Besten Dank!


----------



## donadi (13. Mai 2014)

Auf dem Baldo sind wir nicht weitergekommen - nicht weil es unmöglich ist, sondern eher weil das Team leistungsmäßig zu weit auseinander lag. Liegt auf jeden Fall Schnee oben, auf welcher Höhe weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Sollte ca. 1500hm gewesen sein.
Muss vor dem Grobschotterparkplatz gewesen sein wo man noch mit dem Auto hinkommen kann.


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

cantuccini schrieb:


> 2) Nachdem das Rifugio Nino Pernici erreichbar ist müßte auch die Querung zur Bocca Saval (100Hm höher) und somit der 454er fahrbar sein??? Oder besser die steile Rampe via Campi zur Bocca Giumella und Dromae hoch? (zur Zeit)!



Die Bocca Saval liegt wettertechnisch ungünstiger als Bocca Trat, d.h. die bekommt , wie die Strecke zwischen den Tremalzotunnels auch, nur eingeschränkt Sonne ab. Laut italienischen  Forum kommt man da weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite ran.


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

cantuccini schrieb:


> 1) Hat wer Infos wie es bzgl. Schneelage am Baldo bzw. auf den Abfahrten nach Malcesine aussieht? Prada de Ventrar etc.?


 
Wie's oben an der Seilbahn aktuell aussieht, sieht man hier:

http://www.belledolomiti.it/it/webcam/diretta/malcesinepanoramanord.htm

Da der Ventrar nordseitig beginnt, liegen da sicherlich noch Schneefelder drin. Sobald man auf die Westseite gelangt sollte es frei sein.



cantuccini schrieb:


> 3) Hat wer Infos wie es bzgl. Schneelage am Altissimo, bei der Variante wo die Bocca Poltrae (1831m) der höchste Punkt ist aussieht (beim Ende Schotter nicht zum Gipfel sondern über den Wiesenweg zum gegenüberliegenden Hang) Die Abfahrt am 650er ist hier das Ziel.
> Besten Dank!


 
Altissimo fängt jetzt erst an im oberen Bereich (1850-2000 m) auszuarpern. 650 liegt tiefer und sollte vom Graziano aus gehen, mit Schneefelder muss man aber rechnen, zumindest am Graziani rum. Rifugio Campei ist dagegen bereits seit einiger Zeit schneefrei.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

@donadi - auf Deinem Bild laufen Zwei ohne Fahrrad, haben die ihre Räder schon weggeschmissen  ?
Dann nehme ich für die Bocca di Trat - Tour wohl besser nen ordentlichen knöchelhohen Shimano-Klickschuh als die Fiveten?? Die Abfahrt soll ja "entschärft" sein. @uncle, was heißt das genau? Bin ein Schisser...


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @Die Abfahrt soll ja "entschärft" sein. [USER=233965]@uncle, was heißt das genau? Bin ein Schisser...[/USER]




Was meinst Du mit entschärft?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

?????
Bei Deinem Link kommt donadis Profil - bin ich jetzt auch noch blöd???


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Nö, dass sind die Merkwürdigkeiten des neuen Forums...
Läßt sich auch nicht löschen!?!
Keine Ahnung wie ich das hingekriegt hab...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe hier bereits ein paar mal gelesen dass die Abfahrt gen Malga Grassi eben entschärft sein soll, darum frage ich was man darunter verstehen soll bzw. was das jetzt heißt? Bisher habe ich mich nicht getraut weil es immer hieß dass die Strecke zwischen Rifugio und Malga Grassi technisch schwer, stark verblockt und sehr steil sein soll bzw. gewesen sein soll. Irgendwo hier wurde auch schon was dazu geschrieben, aber die SuFu hat mir nichts ausgespuckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (13. Mai 2014)

... welche Abfahrt soll den dort entschärft wordens ein, jene die direkt an der Hütte startet und erst noch einmal einige Meter hoch geht, oder jene die weiter unten am Parklatz rechts weg geht (man kommt dann wieder direkt in Campi raus).
Die Route direkt ab der Hütte wurde aber schon im letzten Jahr entschäft bzw. irgendwie etwas gebügelt.


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Bin ich froh, jetzt red mal nicht ich am Thema vorbei...
Also die Abfahrt Pernici  - Grassi ist wirklich unschwer. Maximal ein S1. Da hat sich auch seit x Jahren nix geändert. 
Dass was Dre meint ist die Abfahrt von der Malga Grassi nach Campi, die Variante, die am Parkplatz der Malga abgeht.


----------



## donadi (13. Mai 2014)

Also besonders wild fand ich da nichts. Typischer Gardasee Trail. Partiel bis max S2 würde ich sagen, sonst überwiegend S1. Also unsere Mädels sind gut runtergekommen. Meine auch mit ihrem 100mm Bike.


----------



## dre (13. Mai 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Also besonders wild fand ich da nichts. Typischer Gardasee Trail. ...



Yep, selbst meine Madame ist da mit ihrem 29er runtergepoltert.

Ahhhh, ich vergaß, 29er fahren ja überall quasi allein runter. Sorry mein Fehler.


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Wobei da ja auch nicht wirklich was im S2 dabei ist, selbst wenn man's großzügig auslegt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Aaah, DIE Abfahrt ab Parkplatz kenne ich auch schon. Danke, Jungs, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid! 
Und sorry für OT.


----------



## donadi (13. Mai 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wobei da ja auch nicht wirklich was im S2 dabei ist, selbst wenn man's großzügig auslegt.



Ja, im grunde schon. Ich dachte eher an die Adrenalina - wobei auch die den Namen nicht verdient.


----------



## sipaq (13. Mai 2014)

Nicht *mehr* verdient. Früher (vor der Planierung) war das ja noch anders.


----------



## Ghoste (2. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage: Wollte nächste Woche ggf. die Tour 501 vom Albrecht GPS-Bikeguide fahren.
Monte Baldo Nord. 
Hab das Buch gerade nicht vor mir. Geht mit der Bahn in Malcesine hoch und dann Abwärts Richtung Torbole.
Ist hier schon alles "schneefrei"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (2. Juni 2014)

Oben am Altissimo liegt nordseitig (auf dem 601) noch einige Schneefelder... Alles andere in der Richtung ist frei.


----------



## emvau (23. Oktober 2014)

Servus Uncle, 
wieviel habt ihr abbekommen? 
In Südtirol schneits bis auf 1200hm runter? Wollen ab Samstag 4 Tage runter. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

emvau schrieb:


> Servus Uncle,
> wieviel habt ihr abbekommen?
> In Südtirol schneits bis auf 1200hm runter? Wollen ab Samstag 4 Tage runter.
> Viele Grüße



Unterschiedlich, im norden ST bis auf 800 im süden ST bis auf 1200 aber da kaum was 2-5cm 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## UncleHo (23. Oktober 2014)

NULL KOMMA NULL.


----------



## UncleHo (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## emvau (23. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja, so muss das aussehen.  Danke die Herren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin gestern drüber geflogen - außer heftigsten Turbulenzen dank des Nordföhns gab's nur Sonne zu sehen....


----------



## wof (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
..die Schneelage, laut webcam´s hat es bis Riva "runter" geschneit, hat jemand die aktuellen höhen? -- wir wollen nächste Woche "an den See", ob wir die Bike´s oder die Schneeschuhe ??

gr P


----------



## UncleHo (28. Dezember 2014)

Gestern geschneit. Waren nur ein paar Zentimeter. Auf 1000-1500 um die 10-15 cm. Allerdings auch tagsüber nur knapp über Null. Nachts stellenweise starker Frost bis -10. Auch für den Rest der Woche sonniges, aber frostiges Winterwetter.


----------



## wof (28. Dezember 2014)

OK, wir haben ja noch eine Woche bis wir unten sind, da kann es ja noch etwas wärmer werden...


----------



## thorsten73 (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues! 
Wie ist denn die Lage mit dem Schnee? Hab nächste Woche noch frei und überlege bisschen zu biken, wetter ist, wird ja top.


----------



## UncleHo (1. Januar 2015)

So wie letzte Woche berichtet. Siehe Post oben. Wenig, aber z.T. vereist. Bei ansteigenden Temperaturen wird er bald wieder weg sein, allerdings muss man in schattigen Stellen wohl jederzeit mit Eisplatten rechnen.


----------



## thorsten73 (2. Januar 2015)

Danke! Wenn, will ich eher auf strasse, forststrasse bleiben. Easy paar höhenmeter kurbeln - möglichst in der sonne. 0 grad grenze so ab 1600m ca? 
Oder macht das eher wenig sinn?


----------



## UncleHo (2. Januar 2015)

Sollte gehen. Die Temperaturen merkst Du eh erst, wenn es wieder runter geht... Wenn man was Trockenes zum Wechseln dabei geht's aber ganz gut.


----------



## ufp (7. Januar 2015)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nicht *mehr* verdient. Früher (vor der Planierung) war das ja noch anders.


Weiß man warum das erfolgte?


----------



## UncleHo (7. Januar 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Weiß man warum das erfolgte?



Weil die Pinza als Forststraße genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. Januar 2015)

Dann hier nochmal die Frage: Wo ist aktuell die Schneegrenze und welche Trails machen Sinn - gern auch zu zweit Uncle


----------



## UncleHo (8. Januar 2015)

Im Moment so gut wie alles Schneefrei. Einige Eisplatten allerdings. Dementsprechend läßt sich alles fahren unter der Berücksichtigung, dass es im Schatten relativ frisch sein kann und gegen 17 Uhr finster ist.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. Januar 2015)

Danke & wie siehts mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt aus?


----------



## UncleHo (8. Januar 2015)

Kommt drauf an, wann?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. Januar 2015)

Wir haben eine Woche Zeit ab Samstag bin ich da


----------



## schultmann (3. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand die aktuelle Schneesituaion nennen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## UncleHo (4. Februar 2015)

Schneereste ab Höhe Nago (vom vergangenen Freitag). Für die nächsten Tage weitere Schneefälle bis ins Tal vorausgesagt.


----------



## schultmann (4. Februar 2015)

￼Ah schade.
Aber vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## UncleHo (4. Februar 2015)

Vor einer Stunde ist eine Wetterwarnyng vom meteorolgischen Dienst der Provinz Trient raus gegangen, darin heißt es, dass von heute Nacht bis Freitag mit bis 70 cm Neuschnee ab 500 m Höhe zu rechnen ist. Im Tal bis zu 30 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schultmann (4. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja mehr als bei uns im deutschen Flachland ;-)


----------



## supertacky (11. Februar 2015)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Vor einer Stunde ist eine Wetterwarnyng vom meteorolgischen Dienst der Provinz Trient raus gegangen, darin heißt es, dass von heute Nacht bis Freitag mit bis 70 cm Neuschnee ab 500 m Höhe zu rechnen ist. Im Tal bis zu 30 cm.



Ist es Ende letzter Woche wirklich so gekommen?
Könnte man momentan bis etwa 650m Malga Zurres rauf und und halbwegs schneefrei den unteren 601er oder den unteren Teil vom Skull fahren?


----------



## UncleHo (11. Februar 2015)

Sollte halbwegs gehen, Schnee liegt wohl kurz unterhalb der Malga Zurez.


----------



## UncleHo (11. Februar 2015)

Wobei ich gerade feststelle, dass es am Wochenende wohl schlecht sein soll. Schneefallgrenze bei unter 1000 m.


----------



## supertacky (11. Februar 2015)

Danke Uncle, also eher noch vor dem WE


----------



## TePee (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
Gibt es ein Update wie denn die aktuelle Lage ist?
Wir planen zwar erst Mitte März wieder mal für 3-4 Tage runterzufahren, aber eine Tendenz wäre schon mal interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (26. Februar 2015)

Dieser Winter wird wohl als durchschnittlich in die Statistik eingehen, was Schneemengen betrifft. Kam relativ spät, Anfang/Mitte Januar, dann aber regelmäßig, aber ohne rekordverdächtige Mengen. Schneegrenze im Moment je nach Lage zwischen 800 und 1.100 m.  Malga Palaer ist z.B. schneebedeckt. Auf 2.000 m liegen bis zu 130 cm z.T. mehr, wenn verweht. Letzer Schneefall am vergangenen Dienstag.


----------



## TePee (26. Februar 2015)

Danke. Das hört sich wirklich nicht zu gut an, aber auch nicht schlecht.
Mal sehen wie es um den 20.3. rum aussehen wird...


----------



## Jierdan (27. Februar 2015)

ui.ui.ui. Gestern unbesehen Riva gebucht für die letzte Märzwoche... Hoffen wir das Beste...


----------



## TePee (3. März 2015)

Bis Ende März dürfte sich noch einiges tun. Würde mir nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Das wird schon passen, bin in gut 2 Wochen auch unten.


----------



## UncleHo (3. März 2015)

Ende März sollte man in einem normalen Winter mit allem rechnen können, was so bis 1.200-1.300 m liegt.


----------



## solarsound (11. März 2015)

Am Wochenende zum Monatswechsel Februar/März wars sonnig, 10°C und schneefrei bis 1000m Höhe.


----------



## TePee (12. März 2015)

Danke. Bin schon gespannt wie es Ende nä. Woche wird.

Momentan scheint es sehr schön zu sein, aber am WE melden manche Wetterportale schlechtes Wetter und Regen. Danach aber wieder besser. Hoffentlich schneit es dabei nicht zu weit runter in den Bergen...


----------



## UncleHo (12. März 2015)

Angeblich bis 1.000 m...


----------



## TePee (12. März 2015)

Hmm das wäre nicht so toll. Aber gut, wenn man wenigstens bis 1000m biken kann, ginge es ja noch.

Sind z.B. die Südausläufer des Altissimo oder die südlicheren Berge am Ostufer etwas schneeärmer und evtl eine Alternative zum Biken um diese Zeit?


----------



## UncleHo (12. März 2015)

Wie es halt im Frühjahr so ist, an sonnigen Seiten kann man schon relativ weit rauf, aber sobald man auf die andere Hangseite wechseln muss, steckt man im Schnee. Vorletztes Wochenende hatte ich noch erste größere Schneefelder bei 800 m Westseite und den ersten Schnee am Wegesrand bei 700 m. Generalisieren lässt sich da eigentlich nichts, dass man sagt bis dahin ist sicher frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfi1977 (14. März 2015)

Moin!

Wie sieht es aktuell aus? Gab es Schnee? 4-10. Mai bin ich mit drei Kumpels da. Da sollte hoffentlich schon alles frei sein... Letztes Jahr war ja recht viel schnee, oder?


----------



## UncleHo (14. März 2015)

s.o.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (14. März 2015)

Ja!


----------



## ]:-> (25. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie sieht denn die aktuelle Lage aus, im Nachbarfred hab ich was von 30cm Schnee auf dem Weg zum Dosso dei Roveri gelesen (17.03.) Ich bin dieses Jahr schon ganz euphorisch, da im Sarntal schon im Februar bis 1400m grüne Wiese war.
Würde mich über ein kurzes Update freuen, ob man schon bis zum Passo Nota kommt, bzw. wann die geschlossene Schneedecke auf den Wegen so cirka losgeht.

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2015)

Passo Nota sollte gehen. Ab 1.200 - 1.300 m sollte man mit geschlossener Schneedecke nordseitig rechnen. http://www.brentonicoski.com/it/utility/webcam.asp#pretty/0/

Hier mal paar Webcams. Polsa ca. 1.300 m (Corno della Paura).
http://www.brentonicoski.com/it/utility/webcam.asp#pretty/0/

Magasa (Valvestino) Cima Rest (kanpp 1000 m)
http://www.lavalvestino.com/webcam.php

Tremalzo
http://www.tremosinesulgarda.it/?page_id=439

Baldo (Bocca Navene) von Tremosine
http://www.tremosinesulgarda.it/?page_id=200

Seilbahn Malcesine Bergstation
http://www.funiviedelbaldo.it/meteo/


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (25. März 2015)

Wie sieht denn die Wetterprognose fürs Wochenende aus?

Bin Freitag bis Sonntag in Arco. Schneelage ist nicht so interessant, da ich nicht vor habe allzu weit hoch zu kurbeln.


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2015)

Gut!


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2015)

zum passo nota richt corna vecchia, wir waren vor 1 woch dort unterwegs,



stellenweis unfahrbar, stellenweis furz trocken


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2015)

Ich überlege über Ostern (Fr. bis Mo.) spontan runterzufahren.
Wie weit kommt man den z. B. am Baldo/Altissimo schneefrei rauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (30. März 2015)

Und wie wird das Wetter werden?  Hat jemand einen guten Wetterbericht für den Lago?


----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2015)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich überlege über Ostern (Fr. bis Mo.) spontan runterzufahren.
> Wie weit kommt man den z. B. am Baldo/Altissimo schneefrei rauf?



Prati di Nago in etwa, vielleicht noch ein paar Kurven weiter, wobei in den schattigen Stellen sicher Schnee liegen wird.


----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2015)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Und wie wird das Wetter werden?  Hat jemand einen guten Wetterbericht für den Lago?


Wieder etwas kühler und zu Ostern wohl etwas unbeständiger. Ist aber noch hin, da kann sich noch einiges tun...


----------



## UncleHo (30. März 2015)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Prati di Nago in etwa, vielleicht noch ein paar Kurven weiter, wobei in den schattigen Stellen sicher Schnee liegen wird.


Wenn ich gerade so rauf gucke eher ein paar Kurven unterhalb als oberhalb Prati di Nago...


----------



## Spenglerextrem (30. März 2015)

Dann wirds für Bocca di Trat wohl noch zu früh sein, nehm ich mal an.


----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2015)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Dann wirds für Bocca di Trat wohl noch zu früh sein, nehm ich mal an.


Denke schon, zumal es wieder deutlich kälter werden soll und am Wochende auch wieder leicht schneien könnte auf der Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (1. April 2015)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal einmischen in der Hoffnung hier gute Tips zu bekommen.
Wir planen übers Osterwochenende zum See zu kommen und wollen dort auch gerne Zelten. Ich lese jetzt heraus, dass es Schneetechnisch und auch was die Temperatur anbelangt wohl noch nicht so richtig frühlingshaft zugeht.
Die Frage ist nun: lohnt es sich überhaupt die doch recht lange Strecke in Angriff zu nehmen oder werden wir vermutlich eher enttäuscht sein und frieren? Ich kann die Kraft der Sonne immer recht schlecht einschätzen und ebenso wie schnell es mit der Höhe bzw. In der Nacht abkühlt...
Wäre über ehrliche Einschätzungen dankbar. Auch Tourentipps mit geringerer Höhe wären toll, da die Runden die ich kenne und in Angriff genommen hätte wohl zu hoch hinaus gehen.

Gruß aus Stuttgart 

Jules


----------



## UncleHo (1. April 2015)

Laut Wetterbericht:
Samstag stärker bewölkt mit leichtem Niederschlag bis 1.200-1.400 m als Schnee. Temperatur Min. 3 Max 9. Auf 1.500 min -1 max 4. Sonntag soll es wieder sonniger werden, aber nicht sehr warm 4-10°. Für Montag ist es noch zu früh für eine Aussage.


----------



## tschud (1. April 2015)

Das is ja fast noch ein wenig kälter als der bericht, den ich gelesen habe... also werden wir wohl woll decken einpacken müssen :-D

Danke erstmal soweit!


----------



## fabi.e (1. April 2015)

Moin, uns wird es grad im vinschgau zu kalt... 7 grad und Winde bis 100km/h.... Lohnt sich die fahrt runter zum Lago bis Samstag? Wir sind mitm camper unterwegs und flexibel was Campingplätze angeht. (Hat jemand nen Tipp bzgl. Camping? )


----------



## UncleHo (1. April 2015)

Morgen noch akzeptabel, am Freitag wohl am Nachmittag bewölkt. Die Temperaturen dabei stetig zurück gehend. Am Osterwochenende wie gesagt deutlich kälter. Heute Föhnsturm, morgen nachlassend, mit nachlassendem Wind dann auch kälter.


----------



## tschud (1. April 2015)

Wir waren am Camping Brione oder so ähnlich hieß der. Der War ganz gut und planen da auch an Ostern hinzugehen Wenn da noch platz ist.

Gruß julian


----------



## launscher (1. April 2015)

@UnvleHo: Kannst du vlt. sagen, welche Trails relativ gut fahrbar sind?


----------



## F1o (1. April 2015)

War heute unterwegs am Lago, bin auf 1000m hoch und von Schnee keine Spur. An die 1500m sollten möglich sein. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## singletrailer67 (1. April 2015)

War vorgestern bis Punta dei Larici. Von dort sah der Passo Rocchetta kplt. schneefrei aus. Sind Sonntag gekommen und hatten bisher nur Traumwetter. Recht kühl aber vieeel Sonne!


----------



## Epictetus (2. April 2015)

Wir sind ab Montag im Norden am Riva di Garda und wollten drumherum Touren und Trails fahren.

Zwei Fragen (auch wenn eine OT ist, aber vlt. hat ja jmd einen Link parat)
Welche Einsteiger-Routen und Trails könnt ihr empfehlen (ggf. mit GPX Daten)
und welche Regionen sind aufgrund von Schnee derzeit zu meiden.

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (2. April 2015)

Alles was über 1.500 m kann man getrost aus der Planung nehmen (Altissimo, Tremalzo, etc.). Auch wenn es teilweise sehr ausgearpert ist, liegt nordseitig und an schattigen Stellen noch zuviel von dem weißen Zeug rum. Touren im Lago-Thread. P.S. Kaltluft ist mittlerweile angekommen, heute morgen nur 2° und stellenweise Bodenfrost.


----------



## donadi (2. April 2015)

Hallo, 

wie sehen denn die Aussichten für das Osterwochenende aus am Lago? Sonnig oder Regen? 
Wie war es denn die letzten Wochen? Trails eher trocken oder eher nass?


----------



## UncleHo (2. April 2015)

Wetter s.o.
Am Ostermontag sonnig mit tagsüber angenehmen Temperaturen, morgens allerdings recht frisch. Trails in der Regel trocken bzw. staubtrocken auch aufgrund der trockenen Föhnwinde der letzten Tage.


----------



## ]:-> (2. April 2015)

Passo Rocchetta ist komplett schneefrei. Auf der Runde Rampi di Ledro-Rocchetta-Pregasina sieht man keinen Schnee, alles trocken. Im Bereich zwischen Vigo Lomaso und Pietramurata bin ich ab 1350m auf ca. 20cm Schnee gestoßen, wie so oft auf den Wegen mehr als im Wald.


----------



## ]:-> (3. April 2015)

Kleines Update von Heute:
Corna Vecchia und der Schotterweg nach Vesio sind komplett schneefrei. Tremalzo bis ca. 1600m ebenfalls komplett schneefrei, von dort stammt dann das Bild. Laut Wanderern gehts noch ein Stückchen höher, aber eben nicht durchgängig fahrbar. Alles in allem super Bedingungen.


----------



## deeptrain (20. April 2015)

Moin wie schauts denn momentan auf den Tremalzo ,Altissimo und Monte Baldo aus???


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. April 2015)

Von Riva aus sieht man oben viiieeel weiß. Ich mach morgen gerne ein Foto.


----------



## UncleHo (20. April 2015)

Nordseitig liegt noch, geschätzt so ab 1.850-1.900m. Stivo, westseitig, ist bspw. so gut wie schneefrei. Leider ist es in der Früh immer noch relativ frisch, 4-5° im Tal, so dass nordseitig der Schnee stellenweise noch etwas dem nicht aufzuhaltenden Frühling zu widerstehen versucht.


----------



## UncleHo (17. Oktober 2015)

Erster signifikanter Schneefall diesen Herbst. Schneegrenze lag bei 1.300-1.400 m stellenweise auch darunter. Halber Meter Neuschnee auf dem Altissimo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (17. Oktober 2015)

oh mann shit, wollte nächstes WE kommen und entweder altissimo oder tremalzo angehen...


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Oktober 2015)

der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin Uncle Ho,

wie sind denn die Temperaturen unten, also Arco, Riva? Haben vor am Wochenende zu fahren. Touren kann man ja auch untenrum genügend fahren.


----------



## boarder43 (18. Oktober 2015)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Moin Uncle Ho,
> 
> wie sind denn die Temperaturen unten, also Arco, Riva? Haben vor am Wochenende zu fahren. Touren kann man ja auch untenrum genügend fahren.


Guckst du

http://www.gardasee.de/wetter


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (18. Oktober 2015)

Will aber nicht "Guckst Du" machen.

Wetterseiten hab ich natürlich schon alle gecheckt, möchte aber gerne noch zusätzlich eine "live" Aussage haben. Deshalb bietet es sich an Uncle Ho zu fragen.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Laul (18. Oktober 2015)

Hai RMSlyaer.



RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> möchte aber gerne noch zusätzlich eine "live" Aussage haben.



Bei dem "Guckst Du" http://www.addicted-sports.com/webcam/gardasee/torbole/#/webcam/webcams hast Du Live-Foto incl. Temperatur und Wind; es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, die Bilder/Tag/Uhrzeit zu wechseln und somit auch einen Temperaturverlauf über den Tag zu bekommen.
Allerdings ersetzt dies keinesfalls UncleHo.

Ciao
Laul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute war es ziemlich ungemütlich. Bedeckt, im Gebirge nebelig, teilweise keine Sicht. Temperaturen min. 9-10° max. 13-14°. Für nächste Woche wieder sonniger, aber ziemlich kalt  in der Früh 4-6°.


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Oktober 2015)

klingt nach dem Wintereinbruch.


----------



## wof (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info mit Altisimo -- wir sind ab Mittwoch unten... -- wird auch noch ein paar Grad zulegen..

UncleHo -- geht die die CC Runde Polsa, oder geht der Schnee soweit runter ?

gr P


----------



## UncleHo (18. Oktober 2015)

Im Moment ist Corno della Paura weiß.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info Uncle Ho.


----------



## kaspressknoedel (19. Oktober 2015)

War dieses Wochenende am See. Ab 1600 Meter ist mit schnee zu rechnen. Es wird aber besser


----------



## wof (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Danke für die Info´s -- werden uns an die Schneegrenze rantasten...

gr P


----------



## UncleHo (19. Oktober 2015)

Corno della Paura sollte nach dem Sonnentag heute wieder gehen.


----------



## thorsten73 (22. Oktober 2015)

kurze frage nach einem update - situation dürfte sich gebessert haben oder? wollte evtl SA/SO kommen und tremalzo, Altisimo angehen. Wetter soll ja top werden, wäre natürlich perfekt. Danke für eine kurze Insider Info  Thorsten


----------



## UncleHo (22. Oktober 2015)

Schnee ist so gut wie weg, aber kalt. Nullgradgrenze um 14 h um die 2000 m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke perfekt. Wird hoffentlich etwas wärmer, aber das ist kein Problem, dafür gibts ja Klamotten.


----------



## akastylez (30. Oktober 2015)

Sonne pur heute und 22 Grad!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (25. November 2015)

Weiss jemand, wies gerade mit dem Schnee aussschaut ?

Auf dem Webcambildern siehts ja nicht schlecht aus.

Wetter soll ja am Wochenende passen (mit dicken Klamotten).


----------



## UncleHo (25. November 2015)

Schnee ist kein Problem. Nur ganz ganz leicht eingepudert. Schaut aber überall das Gras raus. Soll auch wieder wärmer werden am Wochenende.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (25. November 2015)

Danke, dann  steht dem Trip an den Lago ja nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## wof (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

..ist jemand gerade vor Ort ( Nördlich ) ? 

Schneelage ?

vereiste Wege ?

UND der Radweg von Mori nach Nago, ist dieser Eisfrei ?

es soll nächste Woche losgehen..

gr


----------



## UncleHo (17. Dezember 2015)

Alles schnee- und eisfrei, selbst auf dem Altissimo. Eventuell stellenweise Raureif und sehr viel Laub in den Trails. 601 zwischen Prati di Nago und Doss Casina z.T. wegen Baumfällarbeiten nur bedingt fahrbar.


----------



## wof (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo UncleHo

..danke für die info -- mal sehen wenn wir hier wegkommen..

gr P


----------



## mali5 (18. Dezember 2015)

überlege 2016 die letzte Maiwoche am Gardasee zu sein. Bzgl Schneelage und auch Wetter schätze ich das als eher ungewiss ein, also ggf. zB Tremalzo und Baldo / Altissmo-Gipfel wegen Schnee nicht fahrbar und Wetter zumindest oben kalt und evt auch häufig Regen.

Kann das ein Wissender bestätigen oder liege ich da zu pessimistisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (18. Dezember 2015)

Ende Mai solltest Du da in 9 von 10 Fällen keine Probleme bekommen. Kannst also ruhig zu der Zeit buchen.


----------



## dede (18. Dezember 2015)

Kristallkugel..... aber Schnee dürfte nur in seltenen Fällen noch ein größeres Problem sein (wenn's so bleibt wie derzeit kannst im Januar oben biken!)


----------



## UncleHo (18. Dezember 2015)

dede schrieb:


> wenn's so bleibt wie derzeit kannst im Januar oben biken!)



Warum bis Januar warten?


----------



## dede (18. Dezember 2015)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Warum bis Januar warten?


 
Weil ich vorher noch zu tun hab... :-(((((


----------



## kaspressknoedel (24. Dezember 2015)

Überleg mir Anfang Jänner zum Gardasee zu fahren. Scheint ja noch gut zu gehen


----------



## Epictetus (12. Januar 2016)

Wie ist es derzeit? Kann man am Gardasee auf den Gipfeln biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (12. Januar 2016)

Bis 2000 m so gut wie schneefrei. Darüber Altschneereste. Da wage ich fast zu behaupten, dass im Frühjahr mehr liegen wird.


----------



## Epictetus (12. Januar 2016)

Geil. Dann wird es vielleicht ja am Wochenende was mit dem Saisonstart!


----------



## wof (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo

..kommen gerade zurück -- schneefrei bis 1800, dann reste ( vom See aus gesehen...), vom EtschTal etwas mehr... -- ABER am Wochenende soll es auch Kalt werden.....

gr P


----------



## kaspressknoedel (15. Januar 2016)

wof schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ..kommen gerade zurück -- schneefrei bis 1800, dann reste ( vom See aus gesehen...), vom EtschTal etwas mehr... -- ABER am Wochenende soll es auch Kalt werden.....
> 
> gr P



Dann wohl erst wieder im Frühjahr


----------



## UncleHo (4. Februar 2016)

So weiß war es noch nie in diesem Winter. Heute Morgen Schnee ab Malga Palaer aufwärts. Und ab Sonntag soll es Nachschub geben...


----------



## thorsten73 (16. Februar 2016)

wie siehts denn mit der schneelage aus? am WE wirds ja etwas wärmer und lt. vorhersage am lago durchaus zweistellige plusgrade, könnte man ja bisschen radeln... sonntag soll ja ein echt schöner tag werden.


----------



## UncleHo (17. Februar 2016)

Schnee bis um die 1000 Meter direkt am See. Richtung Val di Ledro und Etschtal auch deutlich darunter. Auf 2000 m liegen zwischen 30-50 cm und heute kommt noch was dazu.


----------



## thorsten73 (17. Februar 2016)

ah ok, danke. aber die straße hoch nach san giovanni ist sicher frei oder? das wäre ja eine möglichkeit etwas in form zu kommen. bin evtl eh in der richtung am WE daher dachte ich, ich könnte das irgendwie verbinden. müsste halt etwas auf die straßen ausweichen, wäre jetzt so am anfang nicht das thema.


----------



## UncleHo (17. Februar 2016)

Straße nach San Giovanni hoch sollte gehen, eventuell hinten rum könnte im oberen Bereich etwas Schnee liegen.


----------



## thorsten73 (19. Februar 2016)

werde das machen, vielleich mal nach pregasina, rif san pietro sollte hoffentlich auch gehen und hat ja wohl auch geöffnet.
danke für die info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (2. März 2016)

Kurzes Update zum meteorologischen Frühlingsanfang:
Nachdem sich am vergangenen Wochenende ein klassisches Genuatief gebildet hatte, ist es auch zu "ergiebigeren" Schneefällen gekommen. Im Moment liegen auf 2000 m zwischen 80-100 cm. Schneefallgrenze lag anfangs bei 1100 und stieg dann auf 1400-1500 m an. 
Neu Schneefälle sind für heute Nacht und insbesondere für Samstag/Sonntag angesagt. Schneefallgrenze dabei um die 1000 m, teilweise auch darunter liegend. Die Schneegrenze liegt im Moment bei 1.100-1.200 m.


----------



## Hofbiker (2. März 2016)

Klare Ansage


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (2. März 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Klare Ansage


wie gewohnt von UncleHo. Danke UncleHo für die jederzeit präzisen Lagemeldungen 

Hoffentlich ist bis vor Ostern das weiße Zeugs weg ... da würde ich gerne ein paar nette Touren fahren


----------



## Hofbiker (2. März 2016)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bis vor Ostern das weiße Zeugs weg ... da würde ich gerne ein paar nette Touren fahren


Einspruch  und ich möchte noch einige Skitouren machen. So wie heute!

Nachtrag: Siehe Bild!


----------



## UncleHo (7. März 2016)

Nach dem schneereichen Wochenende ist wieder ein Update angesagt.

Am Samstag hat es stellenweise bis ins Etschtal hinunter geschneit.   Am Lago bis Höhe Passo San Giovanni. 

Ab 1000 m kamen um die 30-60 cm Neuschnee dazu. Auf 2000 m um die 80 cm. Im Moment liegen auf 2000 m zwischen 100-160 cm. 
Da gestern teilweise wieder die Sonne rausgekommen ist, ist es bis 800-900 m wieder schneefrei. In den nächsten Tagen liegt die Nullgradgrenze bei unter 1000 m, so dass sich am Gesamtbild nur unwesentlich was ändern wird.


----------



## thorsten73 (7. März 2016)

oha, krass. und so dürfte es auch sicher in richtung valsugana bis monte grappa aussehen oder? 

schade, hatte für das erste april WE gehofft mal richtig anzufangen, sieht aber dann nicht so gut aus.


----------



## gmak (7. März 2016)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> oha, krass. und so dürfte es auch sicher in richtung valsugana bis monte grappa aussehen oder?



Grappa: https://www.skylinewebcams.com/de/webcam/italia/veneto/treviso/cima-grappa.html


----------



## thorsten73 (7. März 2016)

krass, hat der winter dann doch nochmal hart zugeschlagen in italien. sehr schade, hatte gehofft, es geht etwas schneefreier zu ende. aber da liegt ja jetzt echt satt schnee überall :-(


----------



## gmak (7. März 2016)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> krass, hat der winter dann doch nochmal hart zugeschlagen in italien. sehr schade, hatte gehofft, es geht etwas schneefreier zu ende. aber da liegt ja jetzt echt satt schnee überall :-(



ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt noch ne Weile. April ist für mich noch mitten im Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2016)

Hat sich in den letzten Tagen was getan? Wie sieht's aktuell aus? Heute soll's gen Süden gehen


----------



## UncleHo (9. März 2016)

Nein, Schneegrenze zwischen 800-900 m. Rifugio S. Pietro weiß, Malga Palaer weiß, etc. In den nächsten Tagen besser, Nullgradgrenze dann wieder über 1.500 m liegend.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2016)

Besten Dank!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (9. März 2016)

@Hofbiker und gmak


gmak schrieb:


> ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt noch ne Weile. April ist für mich noch mitten im Winter!



Von mir aus kann der Schnee in den Alpen bis zu den Dolomiten bis April liegen bleiben... Aber bitte nicht am Gardasee

Ich wünsche euch noch schöne Skitouren


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2016)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> @Hofbiker und gmak
> Ich wünsche euch noch schöne Skitouren



Vielen Dank,  morgen wird wieder eine Tour gemacht.


----------



## UncleHo (16. März 2016)

In der vergangenen Nacht nochmals runter geschneit bis ca. 900-1000 m. Die Neuauflage dürfte sich aber in Grenzen halten. In den nächsten Tagen ist sonniges und frühlingshaftes Wetter mit allerdings erheblichen Temperaturschwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (19. März 2016)

Moin Uncle Ho,

eigentlich wollte ich nächste Woche an den Lago kommen. Auf Ilmeteo wird für Die stag und Mittwoch Regen vorhergesagt. Bei Meteotrentino sieht es nicht ganz so schlecht aus. 

Hast Du evtl. noch weitere Infos ... Nachrichten, Zeitung etc wie die Tendenz aussieht?

Danke


----------



## UncleHo (19. März 2016)

Nein, leider nicht. Meteotrentino untertreibt gerne, während Il Meteo eher übertreibt. Dienstag wird's wohl regnerisch, Schnee aber wohl nicht unter 1.300-1.400 m.  Arabba, von gestern allerdings, geht nur bis Dienstag. Ab Montag nähert sich jedenfalls ein Tiefdruckgebiet, da sind sich alle Vorhersagen einig, wie intensiv und dauernd das ausfällt ist noch ungewiss.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (19. März 2016)

Danke für die schnelle und wertvolle Aussage


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (23. März 2016)

Moin,

wir haben es gewagt und so wie es derzeit aussieht alles richtig gemacht. Gestern angekommen...Sonne... aktuell... Sonne. Etwas frisch aber nicht zu vergleichen mit zu Hause.


----------



## mod31 (23. März 2016)

kann ich bestätigen! bin seit 2 tagen am ledrosee, wetter 1a


----------



## TePee (25. März 2016)

Ich auch 

Wetter passt und man kann bis 1100-1200m rauf ohne nennenswerte Schneeprobleme zu bekommen. Einzig vor Passo Nota gab es einige Hundert Meter Schnepassagen, aber man konnte recht gut rüber. Passo Rocchetta bis Passo Guil ginge einwandfrei, wenn der Weg dazwischen nicht gesperrt wäre. Man kann aber über den andere Weg unter Mt. Guil ausweichen.


----------



## UncleHo (25. März 2016)

Für die nächsten Tage ist weder richtig schönes noch richtig schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Sonne sollte sich, mit Ausnahme von Samstag, in Grenzen halten. Temperaturen für die Jahreszeit, wie es so schön heißt, zu kalt. Ab Sonntag Abend und in den darauf folgenden Tagen sind  leichte Niederschläge möglich. Schnee dabei anfangs nicht unter 1.400 m, später wohl auch bis knapp über 1.000 m möglich. Die Menge sollte sich aber sehr in Grenzen halten.


----------



## mod31 (25. März 2016)

Ok, bis gestern sahs noch für Sonntag besser aus. Jetzt wird der Samstag besser vorhergesagt...
Heute bewölkt, hier oben am ledrosee, nicht schlimm, bin gestern und die tage zuvor genug gefahren
Auf Schnee bin ich bis jetzt 2 mal gestossen. Einmal am Tremalzo (Strasse bis zum Restaurant frei) und gestern auf der Marathonrunde 1. Gipfel (weiß grad nicht wie der heißt)....


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (26. März 2016)

Auf der Monte Baldo Seite war bei ca. 1200m Schluss. Davor komplett schneefrei. Ab nächste Woche soll leider das schlechte Wetter kommen.


----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2016)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Auf der Monte Baldo Seite war bei ca. 1200m Schluss. Davor komplett schneefrei. Ab nächste Woche soll leider das schlechte Wetter kommen.



Das schlechte Wetter hielt sich sehr in Grenzen, man hat es eigentlich nicht weiter bemerkt...
Am Wochende geht's dem Schnee mit gemeldeten 24-26° mächtig an den Kragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (31. März 2016)

So war es bei uns auch... Tief war vorhergesagt und dann hatten wir bis auf den Freitag strahlend blauen Himmel. Freitags war bewölkt aber man könnte trotzdem bei akzeptablen Temperaturen fahren.


----------



## findel (10. April 2016)

Servus,

wie schaut die aktuelle Schneelage aus? Sind Tremalzo und co. schon durchgängig befahrbar?

gruß


----------



## UncleHo (10. April 2016)

Altissimo ist nordseitig noch weiß bis unterhalb des Varagna apert aber aus. Tremalzo wird sicherlich auch noch nicht komplett frei sein.


----------



## findel (11. April 2016)

Danke für die Auskunft. Bis nächste Woche wird sich sicher noch einiges tun. Wetter soll ja schön sein..


----------



## UncleHo (11. April 2016)

Nur so zur Info, die Strada Graziani hat noch Wintersperre bis 6. Mai. Die Seilbahn Malcesine beginnt mit ihrem Sommerbetrieb am 13. Mai.


----------



## findel (11. April 2016)

OK danke. Aber Seilbahn oder Shuttle brauch ich noch keine


----------



## UncleHo (20. April 2016)

Am Wochenende könnte es nochmal bis 1.700 m runter schneien.


----------



## UncleHo (22. April 2016)

Der Wintereinbruch für das Wochenende scheint sich zu bestätigen. So sinkt die Schneefallgrenze von 2000 m am Samstag bis knapp 1000 m Montagnacht. Je nach Vorhersage auch darunter. Waren es gestern noch 16-17° auf 1000 m, soll die Nullgradgrenze am Montag bei 700-800 m liegen.


----------



## kaspressknoedel (23. April 2016)

Letztes Wochenende konnte man noch bis zum rifugio fiori di monte baldo auf 1850 m radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (26. April 2016)

Wie sieht es aktuell eigentlich aus? Ist das rifugio altissimo ohne spikes erreichbar?
Und wie sehen die Temperaturen auf dem Parkplatz in 1500m da oben aus?

Für Torbole sollen max 20 Grad sein, was ja schon ok ist...



UncleHo schrieb:


> Der Wintereinbruch für das Wochenende scheint sich zu bestätigen. So sinkt die Schneefallgrenze von 2000 m am Samstag bis knapp 1000 m Montagnacht. Je nach Vorhersage auch darunter. Waren es gestern noch 16-17° auf 1000 m, soll die Nullgradgrenze am Montag bei 700-800 m liegen.


----------



## UncleHo (26. April 2016)

Die Ost- und Südseite ist praktisch schneefrei. Nordseitig noch einzelne Schneefelder bis zum Varagna. Im Moment schneit's wohl leicht...
Temperaturen eher winterlich. Max knapp über Null (4-5°) auf 1.500 und die 20° in Torbole sind auch sehr optimistisch angesetzt. Heute waren es knapp 15° und heute Früh um die 6°. Für die nächsten Tage wird keine einschneidende Wetteränderung vorhergesagt. Wechselhaft und mehr als lauwarm wird es nicht. Frühtemperaturen eindeutig im einstelligen Bereich. Also eher was für lange Hosen und Jacke.


----------



## Leinetiger (27. April 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Ost- und Südseite ist praktisch schneefrei. Nordseitig noch einzelne Schneefelder bis zum Varagna. Im Moment schneit's wohl leicht...
> Temperaturen eher winterlich. Max knapp über Null (4-5°) auf 1.500 und die 20° in Torbole sind auch sehr optimistisch angesetzt. Heute waren es knapp 15° und heute Früh um die 6°. Für die nächsten Tage wird keine einschneidende Wetteränderung vorhergesagt. Wechselhaft und mehr als lauwarm wird es nicht. Frühtemperaturen eindeutig im einstelligen Bereich. Also eher was für lange Hosen und Jacke.



Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich mal ein paar warme Sachen einpacken!


----------



## neliscott (27. April 2016)

Hallo, wir wollen nächste Woche von riva gg Uhrzeigersinn um den see starten.  Kennt jemand die sog. Sella ronda nach stanciu?309 km...und kann Empfehlungen zu übernachtungen geben?? Sind die typischen am passo nota auf?
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2016)

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt, hier geht's um Schnee, Wetter, etc. Wie wär's mit dem Lago Thread?

P.S. In Riva nur 8° im Moment und Graupelschauer!


----------



## Marc512 (27. April 2016)

Und ich habe letzte Woche auf Sommerreifen umgerüstet... Ohje...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2016)

Bis Höhe Bozen hat's heute Vormittag geschneit.


----------



## neliscott (27. April 2016)

Hiet gehts nich um sommerreifen...☺


----------



## dievole (28. April 2016)

Also heute in Riva angekommen weiß-blauer Himmel 14/16*, soll jedenfalls besser werden


----------



## UncleHo (28. April 2016)

dievole schrieb:


> Also heute in Riva angekommen weiß-blauer Himmel 14/16*, soll jedenfalls besser werden


Dann bist Du definitiv erst am Nachmittag hier eingetrudelt... 
Bis Samstag akzeptabel, wenn auch kein Vergleich zu den Temperaturen der letzten Wochen.


----------



## dievole (28. April 2016)

... Genau (17.00Uhr)


----------



## UncleHo (1. Mai 2016)

Heute Nacht wieder runter geschneit bis auf 1.600 m ca.


----------



## schultmann (14. Mai 2016)

Hey Uncle, 
kannst Du mir nochmal den aktuellen Stand berichten? Ab welcher Höhe ist auf Tremalzo und Monte Baldo Schicht im Schacht?
..hoffentlich ists nächste Woche halbwegs trocken ..
Lieben Dank im Voraus!


----------



## UncleHo (14. Mai 2016)

Am Altissimo gibt's nordseitig noch vereinzelte mehr oder weniger kleinere Schneefelder ab ca. 1.800 m.


----------



## neliscott (14. Mai 2016)

Wir waren am Montag oben aufm monte baldo. 4 grad und regen. Ein 70 m schneefeld war zu queren. Sonst nur reste am rand. Abfahrt Richtung 601 aber nicht schön bei Nässe und runtergedrückten Kiefern


----------



## schultmann (15. Mai 2016)

Thnx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (20. Mai 2016)

Heute wieder größeres Schneefeld auf dem Altissimo...


----------



## donadi (22. Oktober 2016)

Servus,

weiß jemand wie es sich gerade am Lago verhält mit Schnee? Danke!


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2016)

Vor zwei Wochen gabs mal kurz Schnee, jetzt ist wieder alles schneefrei hier unten .


----------



## Epictetus (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke jetzt ist wieder alles zugeschneit und off-season da oben?


----------



## UncleHo (12. Dezember 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt ist wieder alles zugeschneit und off-season da oben?



Nein, kein Schnee, nicht eine Schneeflocke, weder auf dem Tremalzo noch auf dem Altissimo. Seit 2 Wochen trocken und sonnige Inversionswetterlage.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (13. Dezember 2016)

Auch bis zum Wochenende? Wie sind denn die Temperaturen am See?


----------



## UncleHo (13. Dezember 2016)

Nein, keine Änderungen an der stabilen Hochdrucklage in Sicht. Temperaturen: Minimum knapp unter Null, Maximum bis 15°. Hier in der Grafik die Temperaturverteilung der letzten drei Tage in Arco: http://www.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/sintesi-dati-staz.aspx?id=177&staz=T0401


----------



## UncleHo (7. Februar 2017)

Nachdem der jetzige Winter auch wieder in die Reihe der schneearmen Winter der letzten Jahre einzureihen ist, hat er jetzt doch mal zugeschlagen und nötigt für ein Update des Threads.

Bislang war es praktisch schneefrei. Lediglich Mitte Januar hatte es ein paar Zentimeter bis runter an den See geschneit, was das Biken allerdings nicht wirklich auch in Hochlagen eingeschränkt hat, oder wann gelingt schon mal eine Papa-Lancia Querung im Januar?

Seit Ende letzter Woche hat es nun mehrmals geschneit z.T. bis auf 1000 m, wobei die Schneemenge in der Höhe nur ein paar Zentimeter ausmacht. Auf 2000 m liegen zwischen 30 und 60 cm. Mit weiterem Schnee ist den nächsten Tagen nicht zu rechnen.


----------



## supertacky (7. Februar 2017)

Danke für das Update.
Vor 10 Tagen wars südseitig ideal, alle anderen Hangausrichtungen im Schatten zum Teil bis runter nach Arco vereist oder noch Altschnee.
Zwischen 100m und 600m dürfte es in den letzten Tagen eher was weggeregnet/weggetaut haben hoffe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmak (22. Februar 2017)

wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneelage?


----------



## UncleHo (22. Februar 2017)

Schneereste ab ca. 1100-1200 m nordseitig, südseitig höher. Auf 2000 m zwischen 20 und 40 cm.


----------



## gmak (22. Februar 2017)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Schneereste ab ca. 1100-1200 m nordseitig, südseitig höher. Auf 2000 m zwischen 20 und 40 cm.


Danke!!!!!


----------



## Nuki (23. Februar 2017)

D.h die Trails runter von St. Barbara dürften gut zu fahren sein, oder ?


----------



## UncleHo (23. Februar 2017)

Unabhängig davon ob Du jetzt oder Capanna oder Passo S. Barbara meinst, die Schneegrenze liegt eindeutig darüber.


----------



## Nuki (23. Februar 2017)

Ich meinte Passo 

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (1. März 2017)

Update vom 01.03.:
Gestern gab es bis zu 60 cm Neuschnee. Die Schneegrenze lag dabei bei ca. 1.500 m. Auf 2.000 m liegen jetzt zwischen 40 und 80 cm. Am Wochenende ist weiterer Schneefall ab 1.400 m angesagt.


----------



## transalbi (10. März 2017)

Jedes Jahr dasselbe Theater. Schnee im März, wenn den keiner mehr braucht.


----------



## UncleHo (10. März 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr dasselbe Theater. Schnee im März, wenn den keiner mehr braucht.


Ach was... Halb so wild. Bei den Temperaturen (20°) ist der bald weg.


----------



## Fubbes (12. März 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr dasselbe Theater. Schnee im März, wenn den keiner mehr braucht.


Komm halt mal wieder zu mir an den Rhein. Da gibt's eigentlich nie Schnee


----------



## enforce (5. April 2017)

hi, gibt es ein update? Ich suche noch Alternativen für Ostern...
Danke


----------



## UncleHo (5. April 2017)

Das Update kann man sich eigentlich sparen... Es ist so gut wie alles weg. Ein paar Altschneereste noch an den üblichen Stellen (Altissimo, Tremalzo) nordseitig in den Scharten, dürfte aber aller Voraussicht bis Ostern auch dort weg sein.


----------



## schultmann (25. April 2017)

Immer noch alles im grünen Bereich am Tremalzo?


----------



## UncleHo (25. April 2017)

schultmann schrieb:


> Immer noch alles im grünen Bereich am Tremalzo?


Schon, da sollte sich auch trotz des vorausgesagten Schlechtwetters für die nächsten Tage nichts wesentliches ändern.


----------



## transalbi (25. April 2017)

Ich war vor 2 Tagen dort, Schneereste bei der Auffahrt und bei der Abfahrt am Tunnel, aber alles überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## schultmann (25. April 2017)

Hey Uncle, vielen Dank!
Gemäß Wetter.com soll es ab Samstag wieder besser werden. Wie sind deine Prognosen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (26. April 2017)

Wetter  am WE sollte passen, bloß die Frage mit dem Schnee könnte noch nicht ganz ausgestanden sein...


----------



## Han-S (5. Mai 2017)

Hi,
wie ist die Lage oben gerade?
Fahre nächste Woche hin.
Grüße


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Februar 2018)

Um den Thread mal wieder hervor zu kramen, Frage an die "Locals":

Wie schaut es denn aktuell aus mit der Schneelage? Bis wohin kann man denn auffahren? Roccheta etc. schneefrei? Muß dieses Jahr wegen weiterem Nachwuchs die See-Woche in den März legen, also wettermäßig eher ein Vabanquespiel.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## UncleHo (23. Februar 2018)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Um den Thread mal wieder hervor zu kramen, Frage an die "Locals":
> 
> Wie schaut es denn aktuell aus mit der Schneelage? Bis wohin kann man denn auffahren? Roccheta etc. schneefrei? Muß dieses Jahr wegen weiterem Nachwuchs die See-Woche in den März legen, also wettermäßig eher ein Vabanquespiel.
> 
> Gruß Rossi


Wie wahr... 
Im Moment Schnee bei 1.200 m etwa. Ledroseite kann man bis Ende März wegen Ponalesperrung eh vergessen. Zugang ist mehrfach mit Bauzäunen verrammelt.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (26. Februar 2018)

Danke! Ja, Ledroseite wäre schwierig, müßte man mit dem Auto nach Pregasina und dann wohl illegalerweise 1 x durch den Tunnel, wollte man von dort nach Ledro. Erinnert an alte Zeiten der Vollsperrung, als es nur mit dem Schiff nach Limone und dann die Straße hoch nach Vesio ging.


----------



## tschud (23. März 2018)

Hello zusammen,

Ostern rueckt naeher und deshalb die Frage and die Locals: Wie sieht es aktuell aus? Ist nochmal viel heruntergekommen?

LG


----------



## luckyleaf (23. März 2018)

Weiss jemand zufällig wie aktuell die Wetterlage auf Monte Baldo / Malcesine ist? 
Ich befürchte ne Menge Schnee.


----------



## gmak (23. März 2018)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig wie aktuell die Wetterlage auf Monte Baldo / Malcesine ist?
> Ich befürchte ne Menge Schnee.


Monte Baldo hat eine Webcam. Da kannst dir einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## UncleHo (23. März 2018)

Bis 1.000 - 1.100 sollte es keine größeren Probleme geben, danach kann es je Lage abenteuerlich werden... Tremalzo aktuell 97 cm. Auf 2000 m zwischen 140 und 180 cm, Lawinenwarnstufe 2 bis 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wof (20. Dezember 2018)

Hallo

..die Webcam zeigen Schnee ( Loppio & Passo Ballino ) -- ist wer vor Ort, wo weiß, wieviel von dem weißen Zeug so rumliegt..


----------



## UncleHo (20. Dezember 2018)

wof schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ..die Webcam zeigen Schnee ( Loppio & Passo Ballino ) -- ist wer vor Ort, wo weiß, wieviel von dem weißen Zeug so rumliegt..


Gefühlt 1-3 Zentimeter auf 1000 m. Schneegrenze bei 200 m, so in etwa Höhe Nago. Sollte nicht lange liegen bleiben.


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Dezember 2018)

wof schrieb:


> wer weiß, wieviel von dem weißen Zeug so rumliegt..


Des ein Freund ☃️⛷⛸des anderen Leid‍

Auch das weisse Zeug hat seinen Reiz
und ein sehr gutes Trainingsprogramm als Ausgleich


----------



## wof (21. Dezember 2018)

OK, Danke für die Info, ob da ein paar Tage Frühling Light anstehen....


----------



## Nuki (25. Dezember 2018)

Gestern 24.12 haben wir in Massone 2 Kletterer getroffen, die die Straße zum Klettergarten Nago mit dem Auto nicht hochgekommen sind. War vereist.


----------



## Hari_Mai (6. März 2019)

Servus Lago-Kenner, weiss wer wies momentan ausschaut mit dem Schnee? Möchte von Vesio aus ein paar Touren fahren. Wie weit rauf kommt man schon?

Vielen Dank Hari


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (7. März 2019)

Webcam Tremalzo:
https://www.trentinoadventures.it/webcam/73-webcam-tremalzo-albergo-garda.html

Aktuelle Schneehöhen Trentino, darunter Tremalzo, automatische Messstationen:
https://content.meteotrentino.it/dati-meteo/stazioni/grafici/getAllHS_N.html

Durchgehende Schneedecke ab 1.500 m etwa, vereinzelte sporadische Schneereste in Mulden nordseitig bereits ab 450-500 m meist pures Eis, die mit zunehmender Höhe immer größer werden.


----------



## Hari_Mai (7. März 2019)

Vielen, vielen Dank UncleHo!

diese Webcam hatte ich noch nicht gefunden!
Die Webcams unten am See täuschen gewaltig!

Danke nochmals


----------



## Hari_Mai (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

habe grad auf Strava gesehen, das schon ein paar Leute den Skull gefahren sind, aber natürlich keine Info wie die Verhältnisse im Detail sind.
Die Abfahrtszeiten lassen aber auf passable Verhältnisse schließen.
lg.


----------



## imfluss (25. März 2019)

Derzeit quasi schneefrei bis auf Höhe vom Skull.


----------



## DJR1 (4. April 2019)

Navene Trail, Coast Trail und Naranch Trail waren 100% schneefrei und staubtrocken letzte Woche Mi bis Sa. Weiter bin ich nicht rauf.


----------



## UncleHo (4. April 2019)

Staubtrocken hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Webcam Tremalzo könnte ab morgen wieder interessant werden.


----------



## UncleHo (5. April 2019)

Tremalzo knapp 40 cm Neuschnee, Schneefallgrenze  lag stellenweise bei unter 1000 m


----------



## schultmann (12. April 2019)

Passo Nota ist schneefrei.


----------



## nadrealista (16. April 2019)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

wie ist die Schneelage am Rifugio Pernici? Hat wohl seit Samstag wieder auf. 

Gruß,
zk


----------



## schultmann (16. April 2019)

Ich kann zwar nichts zu Pernici sagen, aber ich war gestern am Tremalzo. Ab ca. 1500-1600 m Schnee. Wir sind auf beiden Seiten  des Tunnels ne halbe Stunde durch 0.5m hohen Schnee gestapft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (16. April 2019)

schultmann schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nichts zu Pernici sagen, aber ich war gestern am Tremalzo. Ab ca. 1500-1600 m Schnee. Wir sind auf beiden Seiten  des Tunnels ne halbe Stunde durch 0.5m hohen Schnee gestapft.



Vielen Dank für die Info. Wir sind ab Donnerstag in Riva.


----------



## UncleHo (17. April 2019)

Zum Glück schauen die Leute aus dem Fenster und kontrollieren Webcams bevor sie zu einer Tour aufbrechen...


----------



## UncleHo (28. April 2019)

Oops...

https://www.trentinoadventures.it/webcam/73-webcam-tremalzo-albergo-garda.html


----------



## UncleHo (5. Mai 2019)

Brione nach wie vor schneefrei


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2019)

Am Donnerstag ging Tremalzo noch, am Wochenende dann schon nicht mehr. Hat runter geschneit bis auf 800 m. Ziemlich kühl ausserdem.


----------



## edefauler (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

wenn es so auf dem Tremalzo aussieht, wie ist dann die Abfahrt ?
Will kommenden Dienstag dort eigentlich hoch... und auch wieder runter

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## transalbi (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn du auf Schneewanderungen mit dem Bike stehst, mach es.


----------



## edefauler (8. Mai 2019)

naja ... kommt drauf an wie tief der Schnee und wie weit die Strecke ist 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## isartrails (8. Mai 2019)

Wir werden dich nicht bekehren. Wir liefern Zustandsbeschreibungen. Was du damit machst, ist deine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edefauler (8. Mai 2019)

das erwarte ich auch nicht ... mich zu bekehren.... ist sowieso ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen. 
Mich interessiert halt nur wenn es oben so aussieht wie auf dem Bild von heute morgen, wie dann die Abfahrt hinterm Tunnel aussieht...
Das ganze kann in ein paar Tagen schon wieder anders aussehen das weiss ich.
Aber kann halt nicht abschätzen wie viel Schnee noch hintern Tunnel dann ist

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## isartrails (8. Mai 2019)

Nicht die Restschneefelder vom Winter an den Tunneleingängen sind aktuell das Problem, sondern der Neuschnee der letzten Tage.
Scheiteltunnel: Größerer Schneerest am westlichen Tunnelportal, kurz absteigen. Am östlichen Tunnelportal nichts.
Tunnel östlich der Cima della Marogna, auf 1730m ca.: langes Scheefeld am oberen Ausgang Richtung Tremalzo, ca. 250m, schieben. Kurzes Schneefeld am anderen Ende.
Beides ist zu überwinden.
Das größere Problem ist, dass es geschneit hat und zwar viel. Am Monte Stivo soll es einen halben Meter Neuschnee haben, haben Wanderer berichtet. Mit den niedrigen Temperaturen vom Wochenende schmilzt das nicht so schnell weg.
Wenn du Pech hast, ist die Straße über mehrere Kilometer schneebedeckt und du siehst nicht, wo darunter die gute Fahrspur ist und wo der tiefe Schotter. Die Straße ist im Frühling in keinem guten "eingefahrenen" Zustand. Viel tiefer Schotter, wenig ausgeprägte Fahrspur. 
Die, die uns bergab entgegenkamen, hatten ihre sichtbare Mühe, das Bike zu beherrschen. Und ich sag's ganz offen: wenn auf einer drei Meter breiten Schotterstraße gerademal eine 20 cm breite brauchbare Fahrspur existiert, dann beansprucht die bei Gegenverkehr der Bergauffahrende, egal auf welcher Seite sie gerade verläuft. Und es gibt Leute (auch ich), die scheuen sich auch nicht, diese Regel auch gegen all die herumeiernden Sonntagsfahrer (mit und ohne Tretlagergeschwür) durchzusetzen.


----------



## gmak (8. Mai 2019)

Das Rif Garda hat auf Facebook relativ aktuelle Drohnenaufnahmen vom oberen Bereich.


----------



## edefauler (8. Mai 2019)

@isartrails 

danke! Mit der Aussage kann ich arbeiten bzw entscheiden was ich mache!
Einfach nur "Wenn du auf Schneewanderungen mit dem Bike stehst, mach es." kann leider alles bedeuten.


da bin ich bei dir!


isartrails schrieb:


> Und ich sag's ganz offen: wenn auf einer drei Meter breiten Schotterstraße gerademal eine 20 cm breite brauchbare Fahrspur existiert, dann beansprucht die bei Gegenverkehr der Bergauffahrende, egal auf welcher Seite sie gerade verläuft. Und es gibt Leute (auch ich), die scheuen sich auch nicht, diese Regel auch gegen all die herumeiernden Sonntagsfahrer (mit und ohne Tretlagergeschwür) durchzusetzen.



Gruss

Norbert


----------



## UncleHo (8. Mai 2019)

Brione immer noch schneefrei. 

Stivo wieder mit deutlichen Löchern in der Schneedecke. Heute Nacht wieder Schnee bis 1.500 m vorhergesagt. Am Samstag weitere Niederschläge mit noch offener Schneefallgrenze.


----------



## wof (8. November 2019)

Aktuell: Schneefall bis 1000hm -- im Tal nicht wenig Regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (8. November 2019)

wof schrieb:


> Aktuell: Schneefall bis 1000hm -- im Tal nicht wenig Regen...



und auf der webcam von http://www.tremalzo.info  tiefster winter


----------



## akastylez (8. November 2019)

Ich hol schon mal das Snowboard raus  gestern das schöne Wetter nochmal genutzt und die Pinza hoch zur Grassi, von schönem Wetter keine Spur mehr da oben.


----------



## schultmann (28. Januar 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Schneegrenze auf der Westseite momentan ungefähr liegt?


----------



## gmak (28. Januar 2020)

schultmann schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Schneegrenze auf der Westseite momentan ungefähr liegt?


Die Westseite ist groß und je nach Lage schwankt das groß. Ab 1200 muss du mit Schnee rechnen, in sonnigen Bereichen höher.
Die Tremalzotunnel sind übrigens innen schneefrei und zur Zeit offen ;-)


----------



## schultmann (29. Januar 2020)

gmak schrieb:


> Die Westseite ist groß und je nach Lage schwankt das groß. Ab 1200 muss du mit Schnee rechnen, in sonnigen Bereichen höher.
> Die Tremalzotunnel sind übrigens innen schneefrei und zur Zeit offen ;-)



Danke! 
Gut das du mich auch über die Tunnelbeschaffenheit aufgeklärt hast!


----------



## gmak (29. Januar 2020)

schultmann schrieb:


> Gut das du mich auch über die Tunnelbeschaffenheit aufgeklärt hast!


Es sind dieses Jahr schon ein paar Leute mit dem Rad durch.


----------

